# Comparatif PowerBook vs. iBook



## Amophis (17 Mai 2004)

*Comparatif PowerBook / iBook * 

 Update 27/05/04 


*Caractéristiques sommaires: (hors options) *


Modèles fin avril 2004

 *iBook 12 * 

Processeur : PowerPC G4 à * 1GHz * avec 512Ko de cache à 1GHz
Bus : * 133Mhz *
Mémoire : * 256Mo * (1x256) de ram 1 slot
Stockage : disque dur * 30Go * à 4200 tr.min-1
Vidéo: écran * 12.1 1024x768 * avec * Ati Mobility Radeon 9200 32Mo *
Ports: 2 USB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, 1 modem V92, 1 Ethernet 10/100
Audio : 1 micro interne, 2 enceintes, 1 sortie ligne
Wireless : AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth en option

Accessoires fournis : adaptateur sortie vidéo -&gt; VGA


 *iBook 14 * 

Processeur : PowerPC G4 à * 1GHz ou 1.2GHz * avec 512Ko de cache à 1GHz ou 1.2GHz
Bus : * 133Mhz *
Mémoire : * 256Mo * (1x256) de ram 1 slot
Stockage : disque dur * 40Go ou 60Go * à 4200 tr.min-1
Vidéo: écran * 14.1 1024x768 * avec * Ati Mobility Radeon 9200 32Mo *
Ports: 2 USB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, 1 modem V92, 1 Ethernet 10/100
Audio : 1 micro interne, 2 enceintes, 1 sortie ligne
Wireless : AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth en option, * AirPort Extreme de série sur le 1.2GHz *

Accessoires fournis : adaptateur sortie vidéo -&gt; VGA


 *PowerBook 12 combo et SuperDrive * 

Processeur : PowerPC G4 à * 1.33GHz * avec 512Ko de cache à 1.33GHz
Bus : * 167Mhz *
Mémoire : * 256Mo de ram * (1x256) 1 slot
Stockage : disque dur * 60Go à 4200 tr.min-1 *
Vidéo: écran * 12.1 1024x768 * avec * Geforce Fx Go5200 64Mo *
Ports: 2 USB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, 1 modem V92, 1 Ethernet 10/100
Audio : 1 micro interne, 3 enceintes, 1 sortie ligne, * 1 entrée ligne *
Wireless : * AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth de série *

Accessoires fournis : adaptateur Mini-DVI -&gt; VGA et Mini-DVI -&gt;DVI


 *PowerBook 15.2 Combo * 

Processeur : PowerPC G4 à * 1.33GHz * avec 512Ko de cache à 1.33GHz
Bus : * 167Mhz *
Mémoire : * 256Mo de ram * (1x256) 2 slot
Stockage : disque dur * 60Go à 4200 tr.min-1 8Mo de cache*
Vidéo: écran * 15.2 1280x854 * avec * Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 64Mo avec sortie DVI et S-Vidéo * 
Ports: 2 USB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, * 1 Firewire 800 *, 1 modem V92, * 1 Ethernet 10/100/1000, 1 PC Card (PCMCIA) *
Audio : 1 micro interne, 3 enceintes, 1 sortie ligne, * 1 entrée ligne *
Wireless : * AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth de série *

Accessoires fournis : adaptateur DVI -&gt; VGA et S-Vidéo -&gt;composite


 *PowerBook 15.2 SuperDrive * 

Processeur : PowerPC G4 à * 1.5GHz * avec 512Ko de cache à 1.5GHz
Bus : * 167Mhz *
Mémoire : * 512Mo de ram (2x256) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 2 slot
Stockage : disque dur * 80Go à 4200 tr.min-1 *
* Clavier : rétro éclairé *
Vidéo: écran * 15.2 1280x854 * avec * Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 64Mo avec sortie DVI et S-Vidéo * 
Ports: 2 USB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, * 1 Firewire 800 *, 1 modem V92, * 1 Ethernet 10/100/1000, 1 PC Card (PCMCIA) *
Audio : 1 micro interne, 3 enceintes, 1 sortie ligne, * 1 entrée ligne *
Wireless : * AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth de série *

Accessoires fournis : adaptateur DVI -&gt; VGA et S-Vidéo -&gt;composite


 *PowerBook 17 SuperDrive * 

Processeur : PowerPC G4 à * 1.5GHz * avec 512Ko de cache à 1.5GHz
Bus : * 167Mhz *
Mémoire : * 512Mo de ram (1x512) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 2 slot
Stockage : disque dur * 80Go à 4200 tr.min-1 *
* Clavier : rétro éclairé *
Vidéo: écran * 17 1440x900 * avec * Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 64Mo avec sortie DVI et S-Vidéo * 
Ports: 2 USB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, * 1 Firewire 800 *, 1 modem V92, * 1 Ethernet 10/100/1000, 1 PC Card (PCMCIA) *
Audio : 1 micro interne, 2 enceintes, 1 sortie ligne, * 1 entrée ligne *
Wireless : * AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth de série *

Accessoires fournis : adaptateur DVI -&gt; VGA et S-Vidéo -&gt;composite


* Passons aux comparaisons : *



2 gammes pour 2 publics

	iBook pour faire découvrir aux particuliers les portables Apple pour un prix « relativement » abordable.
	PowerBook, une gamme plus professionnelle, avec toutes les dernières nouveautés technologiques (mais pas réservés aux Pro, nuance).



Ce premier constat nest en rien péjoratif pour liBook, qui au fil des versions se rapproche de façon dangereuse vers les PowerBooks surtout avec le dernier iBook 14 qui peut intégrer en option le SuperDrive.

Avant dentrer dans le vif du sujet, je voudrais signaler quil est fortement conseillé (voire très très fortement conseillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de *rajouter une barette de 512Mo de ram* afin de porter la mémoire vive à 768 voire 1024 suivant le modèle. Cette augmentation de mémoire se traduit par une réactivité accrue du Finder, un défilement plus fluide des fenêtres sous Safari et un confort oh combien agréable pour les jeux (bientôt un paragraphe jeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Pour la référence, il suffit de prendre en compte la vitesse du bus (133Mhz : PC2100 et 167Mhz : PC2700), la marque de la mémoire à première nimporte peu. Crucial est une bonne marque (mais il faut commander en Angleterre), on trouve aussi de la Kingston ou Dane-Elec, même la No-name (la moins chère) parait convenir (nest-ce pas etudiant69).


La gamme * PowerBook * se démarque dentrée par une volonté du tout communiquant : tous les modèles intègrent lAirPort Extreme (Wifi  802.11 54Mbps) et le Bluetooth de série.
Les composants sont aussi un cran au dessus de la gamme iBook, à savoir :

 * Avantages PowerBooks * 

	32Mo de plus pour la carte graphique (voire 96Mo en option pour les PowerBooks 1.5GHz).

	30Go séparent les 12 (en faveur du PowerBook) et seul l iBook 14 1.2GHz se permet davoir un disque de 60Go équivalent au PowerBook 12 (hors option). Disque 80Go pour les 1.5GHz.

	Tous les modèles PowerBook peuvent accueillir un SuperDrive (de série pour les PowerBook 1.5GHz), et uniquement liBook 14

	+33Mhz pour la vitesse du bus pour les PowerBooks.

	les PowerPC des PowerBooks ont une fréquence de 1.33GHz à 1.5GHz là où les iBooks se contentent d1GHz ou 1.2GHz et de plus, seuls les PowerBooks disposent de la modulation de la fréquence dhorloge en fonction de la demande de puissance (daprès la Developer Note, à confirmer)

	en dehors du PowerBook 12, les 15.2 et 17 disposent de 2 slots de Ram, ce qui pousse la mémoire vive totale à 2Go maximum !!! (1.25Go pour les iBooks et le PowerBook 12).

	lEthernet Gigabit pour la gamme 15.2 et 17 (10/100 pour le reste de la gamme).

	une entrée son pour les PowerBooks, mais nécessitant un pré-ampli pour y connecter un micro.

	une connectique très complète sur les PowerBooks 15.2 et 17 : 1 port PC Card (PCMCIA) et un Firewire 800 en plus sans parler du port DVI (mini DVI sur le 12) et S-Vidéo (non présent sur le 12). Par contre avec le reste de la connectique commune à tous les portables (2xUSB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, modem, réseau) lutilité du PC Card est limitée (non, je devrais dire plutôt ciblée).

	le PowerBook 12 est plus compact (-4.2mm en épaisseur, -8mm en largeur et -11mm en profondeur) et plus léger (100g) que son homologue iBook.

	finition plus haut de gamme (mais qui nempêche pas des loupés comme les écrans des 15.2 rev. A qui ont pas mal de pb), avec une charnière plus costaud et un clavier plus agréable au touché.

	plus grande possibilité de modification à la carte : disque dur 80Go 5400tr.min-1(au passage ils ont 16Mo de cache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mémoire graphique, clavier rétro éclairé (pour le 15.2 combo).



 * Après tout ça, vous allez me dire mais que reste-il aux iBooks ??? * 


 * Avantages iBooks * 


	Ben, en premier lieu, leurs * prix * les plaçant en concurrence directe avec les PC portables milieu de gamme. Vous nimaginez pas le nombre de personnes qui pensent quun Mac portable commence à + de 1500, alors lorsque ils entendent quils peuvent avoir pour 1199 un iBook 12 (qui est autrement plus joli que son équivalent PC portable), ils sont obligés de vous demander la preuve de ce que vous avancez. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

	une * configuration qui tient la route * car de plus en plus de professionnels nayant pas de besoin technique très précis (genre entrée micro, ou port PC Card) le choisissent pour son rapport qualité/prix.

A titre de comparaison entre un PowerBook 12 et un iBook 12, vous avez pour le prix du PowerBook 12, un iBook 12 + Airport Extreme + Bluetooth + disque dur 60Go + Isight + 512Mo de ram Crucial. Après, le reste est une question de look.

	* lautonomie des iBooks est supérieure * (de combien je ne sais pas). De toute façon cest logique, léquation « +de puissance +la même batterie = même autonomie » na pas encore été encore résolue.

	la possibilité dobtenir le  * bureau étendu*  à moindre frais. Bridé sur les iBooks, mais rendu possible grâce à lutilitaire *Screen Spanning doctor V2 *. Mais attention aux performances, car la mémoire vidéo nest « que » de 32Mo, on est moins à laise quavec les 64Mo ou 128Mo des PowerBooks sur du travail de gros fichiers sous Photoshop par exemple. *On peux espérer travailler en bureau étendu convenablement jusquen 1280x1024*. Après cest une autre histoire car le bureau étendu partage le mémoire vidéo (ou VRAM) en deux, donc 16Mo pour chaque écran (ce qui est léger suivant les applis). Pour la possibilité de fermer lécran de liBook, il faut posséder : un clavier et une souris, brancher sur le secteur, raccorder lécran externe et fermer lécran de liBook. Ensuite en cliquant, limage switch (comme nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sur lécran externe. Une chose a savoir, cest quil peut se produire un effet de « bouillie de pixel » lors de la réouverture de lécran, car la dalle est exposé à la chaleur dégagée par le portable. Donc nombreux sont ceux qui baissent la luminosité à fond et baisse lécran sans toute fois le fermer. Dans la théorie, cette fermeture complète décran ne doit pas être dangereuse, mais en pratique, cest à vous de juger. Concernant à la question de garantie en appliquant le patch, il faut savoir que la manip est uniquement software, et en plus on ne touche pas la fréquence de fonctionnement de la carte, donc pas de soucis de garantie.

	le bruit créé par l iBook est moindre par rapport aux PowerBooks.

	la chaleur également moindre * MAIS * je dirais que ce nest pas forcément un avantage : les PowerBooks sont en aluminium, matière qui dissipe la chaleur (certains y ont fait cuire un uf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), alors que le plastique a plutôt tendance à contenir la chaleur dégagée. Donc avantage mitigé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

	le bundle logiciel (comme la fait remarqué notre ami _m_apman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) est mieux fourni sur iBook : AppleWorks, Quicken 2004, Tony Hawks, mais bon cest assez subjectif.

	+ daccessoires plus en accord avec le blanc de l iBook : clavier souris sans fil Apple, Ipod, Imac, eMac.

	encore un * avantage prix concernant l iBook *, le prix de lApple Care et moins chère : 321.72 pour l iBook contre 441.32 pour les PowerBooks (prix Apple Store)




Concernant le comparatif qualité décran PowerBook / iBook, cela varie, certain trouvent les nouveaux écrans du PowerBook 12 pas top par rapport à l iBook, idem pour les écrans 14 qui présenteraient des problèmes duniformité, donc prudence sur ce sujet, de plus, lappréciation de chacun peut varier.


Concernant le look, je ne me prononcerais pas, tout est une histoire de goût, il se dit que lalu fait plus « classe », le blanc plus « mignon », lalu plus fragile aux rayures et le blanc plus salissant.
Bref une appréciation personnelle.





 * Une conclusion ? *  Cest à vous de la faire, mais en aucun cas liBook nest un portable Apple au rabait, plus une incitation à découvrir le monde fabuleux de la pomme sans se ruiner. Quand aux équivalences portables MAC et PC, cela ne sert à  rien de faire la course au GHz (hein M. Intel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), un processeur non optimisé se transforme vite en radiateur, donc daprès les divers témoignages, les G4 sont pas mal optimisés, mais je mempresserais de faire un comparo Centrino Vs PowerPC G4 dès réception de mon 15.2 Combo (genre compression mp3 sous iTunes). De toute façon je ne surprendrais personne en affirmant que les PowerBooks sont plus performants que la série iBook, mais tout est une question de besoin (et denvie aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Au niveau chiffre, je pense quen terme de performance globale (et avec un bench générique comme Xbench) on peut obtenir un gain de 10 à 20% en prenant un PowerBook 12 par rapport à l iBook 12,  mais  il fait être très prudent, car il ne faut pas tomber dans les extrêmes comme lon vois dans le monde PC avec des constructeurs qui optimisent à fond leurs drivers pour faire quelques points de plus dans les benchs (qui à dit Nvidia et 3Dmark 2003 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à tel point que tous les sujets des forums tournent autour du « combien tu fais à 3Dxxx ». 



Je me permettrais (avec laccord de notre ami Modo Chagregel) de faire évoluer ce FAQ (en toute objectivité) si vous le souhaitez. Merci de me donner vos impressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, des points sur lequel il faudrait insister.



<font color="red"> * Merci à :


Kaneda, -m-apman, etudiant69, jaipatoukompri (si,si jvous jure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), MiniMe, PilotF, Mulder, RainMan, papman, GrandGibus, wooty, stephT, appleman, FredG3, Gosseyn, eMattt, HCI, Nikopol87, peteskwal, GeekMac et bien sur à Amophis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et chagregel aussi qd mm) </font> *


----------



## Proust (28 Mai 2004)

<font color="green"> Salut ! 
Les petites annonces étant interdites et la tienne concernant un PowerMac, elle n'a pas sa place ici. 

A bientôt  </font>


----------



## PilotF (28 Mai 2004)

juste un petit bémol : 
je ne sais pas si on peut dire que le choix de la marque de la RAM importe peu : je pense au contraire que c'est un point assez sensible. Peut-être qu'avec une barette noname, OS X peut démarrer sans soucis apparents, mais quid dans des conditions plus difficiles, i.e. lors des jeux, du montage vidéo, etc...


----------



## Amophis (28 Mai 2004)

C'est ce que je voulais vérifier auprès d' etudiant69 (qui à de la noname), perso je vais essayer de la Dane-Elec. Au fait chagregel, tu as quoi comme marque??


Si les personnes ayant l'upgrade de ram pouvaient me poster leur commentaire, ce serais sympa


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2004)

En parlant de RAM... que met APPLE comme marque en serie quand on met les option sur l'APPLE store??
Quelle est la meilleure?


----------



## Amophis (28 Mai 2004)

Je sais pas qu'elle est la marque, mais elle est TRES chère (même si on compte la main d'oeuvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Après au niveau marque, j'ai pas de préference, mais les constructeurs qui te garantissent la ram à vie, je pense qu'ils sont sûr de leur matos (genre Kigston, Corsair...) mais c'est pas dit que la noname soit moins bien.


Pour ça faut tester et poster ses expériences personnelles


----------



## chagregel (28 Mai 2004)

Dans mon Alu, c'est de l'Apple car c'etait une promo FNAC en décembre, donc commandé comme tel à Apple. 

Dans le G5, c'est de la marque que je connais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais acheté chez un revendeur.

Je crois qu'a l'heure ou même les Pécé critiquent en bloc la RAM noname, c'est pas le moment de nous y mettre


----------



## Amophis (28 Mai 2004)

Le monde PC est à part, car certain chipset de CM sont très difficiles, c'est le cas de ma carte mère Asus avec chipset Nforce 2 sur laquelle j'ai été obligé de mettre de la ram Corsair (à 90 la barette de 256Mo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour ne pas être emmerdé. Mais je ne pense pas que sur Mac les problèmes de comp. soient aussi présent que dans l'autre monde


----------



## chagregel (28 Mai 2004)

Je crois le contraire, pour avoir essayé sur plusieurs iMac (G3 et G4) et PowerMac (G4), je peux te dire que les Mac sont très difficiles avec la RAM. 

Quid des powerbook? il faut essayer.


----------



## Amophis (28 Mai 2004)

Je ne savais pas que les Macs avaient ce même problème, merci de m'avoir renseigné


----------



## wooty (30 Mai 2004)

L'adresse complète pour le patch du clavier étendu :
http://www.rutemoeller.com/mp/ibook/ibook_e.html

marche aussi pour les iMac et eMac !


----------



## pim (1 Juin 2004)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a des infos sur les différences entre écrans iBook - Powerbook ? Moi j'ai pu comparer un iBook 12 pouces G3 900 MHz et un Powerbook 12 pouces G4 1 GHz, et les écrans me semblent strictement identiques !


----------



## Mulder (2 Juin 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pu comparer un iBook 12 pouces G3 900 MHz et un Powerbook 12 pouces G4 1 GHz, et les écrans me semblent strictement identiques !


Il me semble en effet que c'est le même écran.


----------



## pim (2 Juin 2004)

Ok, merci ! Et entre un iBook 14 pouces et un Powerbook 15 pouces ? Quelqu'un a des infos ? (genre différence de luminosité et d'angle de vision). Désolé j'suis curieux de nature !


----------



## Amophis (2 Juin 2004)

Malheureusement, Apple est très discret sur les specs de ses écrans....
Les seules infos qui ressortent c'est le fabriquant, qui est Samsung, pour le reste (angle de vision, temps de réponse, contraste....) pas d'infos.

Cependant, je pense que le temps de réponse de la dalle se situe autour de 25ms (en comparaison avec mon Samsung 171N qui est aussi à 25ms).

On peut dire d'une manière générale, les écrans sont de bonnes qualité, mais nécessite parfois une calibration pour obtenir de bons résultats.


----------



## Mulder (2 Juin 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci ! Et entre un iBook 14 pouces et un Powerbook 15 pouces ? Quelqu'un a des infos ? (genre différence de luminosité et d'angle de vision). Désolé j'suis curieux de nature !


La grosse différence entre ces deux-là, ça sera la taille du pixel, compte tenu de la résolution supérieure du BP15".


----------



## Amophis (4 Juin 2004)

Bon nous sommes allé cherché ce soir à la Fnac l'iBook 12" pour ma copine, déballage, tout est ok. Cependant j'ai pu comparer les 2 écrans, et il y a un point sur lequel il ne fait aucun doute: l'angle de vision est supérieur sur le PowerBook 15" (sur le PowerBook 12" je ne sais pas). Je ne voyais pas grand chose de biais, je pense que l'angle se situe aux alentours de 120° pour l'iBook et 150° pour le PowerBook 15".

Pour le reste (rémanence...) je ferais des essais avec les jeux que je possède (démos sur SVM) et quelques DVD, pour voir s'il y a une différence.


En tout cas, il est tout mignon ce 12", si j'avais l'argent (faut que je joue au Loto ), j'me prendrais bien un Alu 12" pour le trimballer partout....


----------



## patape (4 Juin 2004)

l'ecran de l'ibook 14' est plus rectangulaire que celui du powerbook 15'
ducoup le powerbook e plus adapté a voir un DVD, parcontre pour surfer à internet ou utiliser des logiciel, surtout ou les outils se plassent en haut, je ne voi pas beaucoup de différence


----------



## Amophis (5 Juin 2004)

L'écran des 12,1" et 14,1" est au format 4:3 traditionnel

L'écran des 15,2" et 17" est au format 16:10, proche des télés 16/9 de nos salons, donc impec pour mater les dvd...


----------



## nicogala (17 Juin 2004)

Bon, je vais y aller de mon petit témoignage...
Là je viens de la Fnac (ça m'arrive 2 fois l'an   ) et j'ai fais ma petite enquète au niveau chaleur, petit classement du moins chaud au plus brûlant:
1) iBook14"
2)PB15"
3)iBook12"
4)PB12" et c'est de celui-là que je veux parler : tous étaient en écran de veille ou en page de log (ils les font pas du tout essayer ces enflures) bref, pas d'utilisation du proc excessive, loin s'en faut !
Et bien je vous le dit tout net : hors de question pour moi d'achetter un PB12" : 10s de test ont été quasi insoutenables pour moi !surtout au poignet gauche ! impossible de rester plusieurs minutes dessus !!  Comment font ceux qui en ont un ? vous essayez de vous auto-persuader que c'est pas si chaud simplement parce que c'est un Mac et que vous l'avez payé cher ? (pour pas regretter cet achat ?)
J'ai du mal à croire (et même je ne le croirais pas!) que vous pouvez honnêtement rester en position plus de quelques minutes... ne parlons pas de plusieurs heures par jour (comme moi : 10h) , qui plus est en faisant tourner la bête (T'oshop, jeux ou encodage...) 
Vite ! rassurez-moi, témoignez !  vous utilisez des repose-poignets en amiante recouverte de mousse ou autre bidouille du genre ?


----------



## Amophis (17 Juin 2004)

Je voudrais rectifier ton classement car je (nous ) possède un alu 15 et un iBook 12 et ma copine me fesait remarquer tout à l'heure à quel point mon 15 chauffait (il etait sur la couette, pas bon  ): son iBook était chaud juste en dessous alors que le mien chauffait dessous et dessus. Et à cela une seule raison, l'alu conduit la chaleur et l'évacue alors que le plastique l'enferme. Donc oui cela peut-être désagréable à la longue (sur le genoux c'est même intenable) mais le portable lui est plus à l'aise lorsqu'il à moins chaud dedans 

Donc serie iBook moins chaud extérieurement et alu (17, 15 et 12) les plus bouillant.
Perso oui je trouve cela chaud, mais ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça. Après je n'ai pas d'alu 12....


----------



## Aurélien (18 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je voulais vérifier auprès d' etudiant69 (qui à de la noname), perso je vais essayer de la Dane-Elec. Au fait chagregel, tu as quoi comme marque??
> 
> 
> Si les personnes ayant l'upgrade de ram pouvaient me poster leur commentaire, ce serais sympa




Pour mon iBook j'ai une barrette de 512 Samsung qui marche nickel. C'est la ram de marque la moins chère. La noname pkoi pas mais vu la différence de prix mieux vaut pas prendre de risque...


----------



## pim (20 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Vite ! rassurez-moi, témoignez !  vous utilisez des repose-poignets en amiante recouverte de mousse ou autre bidouille du genre ?



Géniale idée que d'aller à la Fnac toucher les portables. Attention toute fois, la sensation de chaud et de froid dépend des matériaux (penser à la différence entre le bois et un métal à la même température). Se méfier aussi de l'éclairage des rayons de la Fnac, qui peut aussi faire chauffer les articles.

Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation du PB 12" sur les genoux, c'est ce que je fais 95% du temps. Rien d'insupportable, c'est juste un peu chaud. La seule zone vraiment très chaude est la zone de la charnière au dessus du clavier (là où y'a la bouche de sortie de l'air brassé par le ventilateur) mais c'est pas là où je mets les mains. Côté gauche du trackball c'est un peu plus chaud que le côté droit parce que je crois qu'il y a le disque dur dessous. En fait ce problème de chaleur c'est plutôt agréable en fait, surtout l'hiver j'ai souvent l'onglet ça m'aide   

En revanche même en utilisation modérée (20 à 30%) du processeur (G4 1 GHz), le ventilateur de refroidissement se mets en marche. Y'a pas ça sur l'iBook G3. Mais voilà j'aime le silence, même si le ventilateur ne fait pas beaucoup de bruit et reste dans des fréquences graves n'empêche il tourne, et il ne tourne pas sur l'iBook de ma copine utilisé (presque   ) de la même manière (iTunes+Safari sous 10.3.4). On peut supposer un comportement similaire pour l'iBook G4 - à vérifier. Bref si vous avez un iBook G3, gardez le !

Sinon après 10 heures passé sur mon PB, je ne sors pas les gants en amiante, je déconnecte ma session et je le laisse 1/2 heure en page de log. Et là le ventilateur s'arrète. J'éteins après seulement, parce que je suis du genre parano-ultra-méticuleux.

Autre différence, pour les fadas du silence tel que moi, le disque dur du PB 12" s'entend plus que le disque dur de l'iBook 12". Sur les deux appareils que je compare, c'est quasi sûr que c'est le même disque dur, un 40 Go. Sans doute que l'aluminium du PB et sa plus faible taille atténue moins les sons de la tête de lecture... En utilisation courante je couvre ces bruits par de la musique sur les minis hauts parleurs. Donc rien de réhdibitoire, mais 1/0 dans le comparatif iBook/Powerbook !


----------



## nicogala (20 Juin 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Géniale idée que d'aller à la Fnac toucher les portables.


C'est par acquis de conscience, pour en savoir un peu plus qd je conseille des switcheurs par ex... 



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Attention toute fois, la sensation de chaud et de froid dépend des matériaux (penser à la différence entre le bois et un métal à la même température).


Oui, mais là attention: la différence de sensation entre deux matériaux (comme les pieds nus sur un plancher ou sur du carrelage...) dépend de la capacité de conduction (ou de dispersion) de la chaleur des matériaux, dispersion de la chaleur de la main (ou du pied  ) ! Le métal conduisant (et donc dispersant) bcp mieux la chaleur de la main que le plastique, on a une impression de "froid" en le touchant...
Dans le cas d'un ordi portable, la différence (de taille) c'est que la chaleur ne vient pas de la main, mais d'abord de l'intérieur de l'objet : si on prenait le même équipement (même proc à même cadence, même DD etc...) l'alu conduisant bcp plus la chaleur que le plastique il est normal que l'on ressente bcp plus de chaleur en posant son poignet (zone parmi les plus sensibles à la chaleur) sur le PB ... l'alu, au lieu de dissiper la chaleur de la main, dissipe la chaleur de l'ordi...vers la main ; alors que ds le cas de l'iBook, le plastique joue le rôle d'un isolant et la chaleur est davantage évacuée par les zones d'aération (bouches d'aération et clavier) et bcp moins par conduction...




			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce problème de chaleur c'est plutôt agréable en fait, surtout l'hiver j'ai souvent l'onglet ça m'aide


Perso j'ai fait mon test ds une Fnac à 26°c , venant d'une rue à 29°c ... dans une région où les t°c sont souvent supérieures à 25°c voire 35°c l'été, c'est plutôt rédhibitoire  ...


----------



## chagregel (1 Juillet 2004)

Un p'tite MAJ ?


----------



## Amophis (6 Juillet 2004)

Oui, mais bon enfin, là je n'ai plus de connexion ADSL chez moi, car j'ai quitté Wanadoo pour aller chez le 9 mais il y a eu un loupé au niveau de la transition.... donc oui une maj, je pense fin de semaine voire début de prochaine


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

avant tout merci amophis pour ton post vraiment complet...

mais je suis malgres tout devant un choix cornélien...
en effet je veux m'acheter un portable mais j'hésite entre le Ibook 1,2 Ghz 14'' et le powerbook 1,33 et 12".
je souhaite travailler sur deux écrans car je fais pas mal de montage vidéo et de photographie nunmérique, alors selon vous lequel posséde la carte la plus performante pour le double écran ?
les 32 Mo de l'ibook sont ils vraiment limites ?

voilà... j'hesite encore... car d'un autre cote l'ibook a un écran de 14" et je ne peux pas m'offrir un powerbook 15" c vraiment au dessus de mes moyens !!

m'enfin... merci d'avance pour vos réponses que j'espere nombreuses, passionnées et passionnantes !!!
amis macmaniac, je vous salue cordialement.


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2004)

kheprijb a dit:
			
		

> avant tout merci amophis pour ton post vraiment complet...
> 
> mais je suis malgres tout devant un choix cornélien...
> en effet je veux m'acheter un portable mais j'hésite entre le Ibook 1,2 Ghz 14'' et le powerbook 1,33 et 12".
> ...


 Si tu recherche la puissance prend le Powerbook,
 Meilleure memoire cache, meilleur Bus, meilleur carte video. Si tu compte l'utiliser avec un autre écran la CG du powerbook me semble plus adaptée également.
 Tu lui rajoute un peu de Ram et c'est une machine excellente que tu vas t'offrir.

 un petit comparatif de chez Barefeats histoire de se faire une idée (sur les anciens models PWB 1,25Ghz et iBook 1,2Ghz)
http://www.barefeats.com/piei.html


----------



## jsljulius (6 Juillet 2004)

J'ai un PowerBook 12,1" depuis une semaine (voir configuration dans ma signature) et je dois dire que j'en suis pas mal satisfait. L'écran est impeccable, d'abord. Ensuite, c'est vrai que ça chauffe du côté du poignet gauche et qu'on ne peut le garder sur les genoux sans inconfort plus d'une heure et demie, mais bon, ce n'est pas grand chose comparé aux avantages. Sinon, pas encore trouvé de problème, sinon que la batterie n'a pas une durée très grande, entre 3 et 4 heures, en utilisant principalement Safari, MSN Messenger, iTunes, avec AirPort Extreme.


----------



## Amophis (7 Juillet 2004)

kheprijb a dit:
			
		

> avant tout merci amophis pour ton post vraiment complet...
> 
> mais je suis malgres tout devant un choix cornélien...
> en effet je veux m'acheter un portable mais j'hésite entre le Ibook 1,2 Ghz 14'' et le powerbook 1,33 et 12".
> ...


Merci,

Pour ton choix, je suis également d'accord qu'un PowerBook 12" sera plus puissant, mais as-tu déjà un second écran? De plus, la diférence de prix à config équivalente est de 240¤ (iBook 14" SD ->1799¤ et Pb 12" SD 2032¤). Mais je suppose que tu parlais tu Pb 12" combo à 1793¤.

Un conseil, compte dans le budget une barette de 512Mo, c'est obligatoire (sinon bonjour les accès disque)... idem pour le graveur de dvd, penses-y, tu seras amené à en acheter un (à moins que tu n'en ai déjà un compatible avec le mac).

Pour la carte graphique, en bi-écran y a pas photo, 64Mo mieux que 32Mo.... et encore plus valable si tu désire t'acheter un 23" TFT 

Par contre pour le montage vidéo, je te conseille un disque externe en 7200tr et FW400 (car le FW800 n'est dispo que sur le 15 et le 17).


N'hésite pas si tu as des questions, on se fera un plaisir d'y répondre.


----------



## Kyom (10 Juillet 2004)

Oui alors, si j'ai bien compris avec l'ibook 12 pouces il faut oublier tout traitement graphique.. Je vais rentrer en école d'architecture et je devrai utiliser des programmes comme Sket'chup , SOFTIMAGE et Archicad. J'ai ces programmes sur pc et je voulais vraiment les utiliser sur mac, la pomme me fait rever depuis gamin lol, mais mon budget ne me permet que de me limiter à cet ibook 12 pouces avec 512 mo de ram; d'ailleur autre argument personnel en faveur de celui ci et que la gamme power book devrai passer en g5.. moi ça me ferai rager de payer 15000 frs pour un portable has been au bout de 6 mois.. alors que l'ibook ils nont pas l'intention de le changer avant perpet! 

Donc voilà, si des gens connaissent ces programmes ou s'ils savent si les ressources du petit book seront suffisantes.. cela me permettrai de sortir du coté obscur de l'informatique lol


----------



## MrStone (16 Juillet 2004)

Kyom a dit:
			
		

> Oui alors, si j'ai bien compris avec l'ibook 12 pouces il faut oublier tout traitement graphique.. Je vais rentrer en école d'architecture et je devrai utiliser des programmes comme Sket'chup , SOFTIMAGE et Archicad.



Que nenni, je connais un archi qui n'a "que" un p'tit ibook14" de la génération précédente, et ça lui permet déjà de faire tourner pas mal de trucs 
Evidemment sur la 3D tu risques de vite te sentir gêné aux entournures, mais pour tout le reste c'est déjà bien suffisant !


----------



## pim (21 Juillet 2004)

Kyom a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur autre argument personnel en faveur de celui ci et que la gamme power book devrai passer en g5.. moi ça me ferai rager de payer 15000 frs pour un portable has been au bout de 6 mois..



Te fait pas de bille, le G5 dans un portable, c'est pas encore fait, dès que c'est fait je te paye une bière bien fraîche     Non sérieusement, sans donner dans le Troll, je doute qu'un G5 offre en particulier la meme autonomie (près de 3 heures de DVD !), ou alors faut changer quelque chose au niveau de la batterie, avec risque d'un portable plus gros.

Sinon t'inquiète pas, partout dans l'informatique tu regretteras ton achat 6 mois plus tard, normal les gammes arretent pas d'évoluer.

Pour ce qui est du critère de la puissance, pense bien fort au fait qu'il vaut mieux aller lentement mais surement avec Mac OSX, que courir en s'entravant tous les 3 pas avec un pentium 3 GHz. Donc quelque soit ton choix, passe du bon coté de la force


----------



## niconono (21 Juillet 2004)

Moi tout ce que j'en dis c'est que j'acheterai plus de 12" pour l'instant parceque la dalle est minable. J'ai un ibook ice 500 (ecran change 2X, donc recent  :rateau: ) et un PB 15", et entre les 2 y'a pas photo comme on dit, c'est pas le meme monde. Je sais pas comment se compare la dalle du 14" au 15", mais moi j'eviterai le 12 (sauf si besoin d'un ordi petit)..
D'un cote c'est dommage parce que le 12 ca se trimballe quand meme plus facilement que le 15...  

PS : le PB est une pure MERVEILLE !!!!     :love:  :love:


----------



## Kyom (22 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses; Alors Mr Niconono si c'est ibook c'est 14 pouces. je suis aller voir les 2 formats l'autre jour à la fnac; le 12 pouces est sublime mais c'est vrai que imaginer voir qqe chose sous photoshop ou autre releve de l'utopie! Jai egalement vu le 14 pouces et je dois dire avoir un peu été déçu de part sa taille ( et tout de meme son embonpoint .. 2.8 kg ).
Pour mrStone ( mari de lamericaine du meme nom? ) j'ai pas l'intention de faire trop de 3d, je pensais me limiter au mode "fil de fer"; mais c'est vrai que ce programme il rame deja sur un P4 de bureau ( oui mr Pim les mghz ne veulent rien dire.. ) alors sur un portable .
Je me suis pas mal renseigné auprès d'etudiant en cette matiere ( archi je rappel mais ça sapplique à toutes les études dans le graphisme ) que Apple perd de plus en plus son égémonie dans ce domaine, et tous passent sur pc ( les programmes y sont beaucoup beaucoup moins chers pour les étudiants fauché je pense ... ). Donc je vais attendre les consigne de mon école en particulier ( chacune privilégie une station ) et d'ici là y'aura le nouvel imac, moins pratique mais plus puissant et esperons aussi abordable que l emac! avec un g5 ( utopique aussi.. )


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

Le seul véritable avantage du iBook par rapport aux Powerbook c'est l'autonomie... donc si tu te déplaces beaucoup avec ton mac ce sera un avantage indéniable.

Si ton mac portable est ton principal outil de travail, alors achète-toi un Powerbook: puissance, rapidité, meilleur écran... surtout si tu fais du montage vidéo.


----------



## pim (22 Juillet 2004)

niconono a dit:
			
		

> Moi tout ce que j'en dis c'est que j'acheterai plus de 12" pour l'instant parceque la dalle est minable.



N'exagérons pas, les écrans des 12" sont parfaitements fréquentables au quotidien, moi je ne vois pas ce qui manque à mon écran !

Et puis, lors du choix, autant on peut mettre les mains pour voir la différence de chaleur entre un 12" et un 15" sur le rayon de la Fnac, autant on peut comparer directement les écrans, et là je dois avouer que je ne vois pas la différence (?)

Peut être l'angle de vision, mais bon un écran 12" pour montrer à un client une création graphique, c'est déjà pas le top...



			
				niconono a dit:
			
		

> PS : le PB est une pure MERVEILLE !!!!



J'bois du petit lait


----------



## niconono (22 Juillet 2004)

Ben a mon gout, le 12 manque de : luminosite, couleurs, contraste et angle de vision...
C'est flagrant si on regarde un DVD par ex : sur l'ordi, puis sur la TV : on a l'impression que l' ecran est terne..
L'ecran du PB 15 est bcp mieux par comparaison (j'ai les 2 je peux le voir en les mettant cote a cote, et c'est pareil avec les 3 ecrans successifs de mon ibook, ils n'ont pas change depuis le 1er modele).
M'enfin bon, si la dalle 14 est mieux...


----------



## MrStone (23 Juillet 2004)

niconono a dit:
			
		

> Ben a mon gout, le 12 manque de : luminosite, couleurs, contraste et angle de vision...
> C'est flagrant si on regarde un DVD par ex : sur l'ordi, puis sur la TV : on a l'impression que l' ecran est terne..




Rassure-moi, tu as bien calibré ton écran ?


----------



## niconono (26 Juillet 2004)

Mouaip.. J'ai tout essaye..
Bah ca empeche pas de vivre non plus, faut pas pousser


----------



## Goro (1 Août 2004)

De toutes façon même si le powerbook est mieu, c'ette question ne ce posera qu'à ceux qui debourseront plus de 1700 !!!

C'est deux portable sont comparable, mais pour dire tout simplement qu'un point est mieux qu'un autre, on devrai (pour que se soit veritable) interoger une infinité de temoins, or cela prendrai une infinité de temps, puis les réponses données devraient être analysées; mais comment juger la réponse d'une personne qui est la seule à pouvoir la définir correctement !

autrement dit rien ne vous assure qu'une machine addulée par des millions de gent ne vous semblera pas une mediocrité .
exemple : windows "je ne sait pas si ils l'addule mais ils l'achètent"

Autant pour dire qu'un jugement objectif n'est bon que l'orsque l'on se limite à une acceptation totale uniquement par soit-même !

En clair personne ne sera entierement en accore avec mes propos mais vous avez le droit de les comprendre d'une manière qui vous fera accepter ou renier ce que j'ai dit .


----------



## echoes (1 Août 2004)

quellles differences entre Alubook et powerbook  ???


----------



## duracel (2 Août 2004)

Powerbook=nom de la gamme
alubook=nom du modèle actuel de la gamme. (avant c'était titanium)


----------



## D@vid (9 Août 2004)

la qualité de l'écran est elle identique entre les 2 ..?

je suis passé à la FNAC pour les comparer et les PB
avaient l'air plus.. "propres" que les IB .. moins
de reflets et avec les noirs.. plus noirs....   

savez ou je pourrai trouver une doc. technique
complete des 2 produits ? parce que sinon
la diff. de prix entre les 2 12' ne se justifie
pas vraiment..


----------



## echoes (13 Août 2004)

niconono a dit:
			
		

> Ben a mon gout, le 12 manque de : luminosite, couleurs, contraste et angle de vision...
> C'est flagrant si on regarde un DVD par ex : sur l'ordi, puis sur la TV : on a l'impression que l' ecran est terne..
> L'ecran du PB 15 est bcp mieux par comparaison (j'ai les 2 je peux le voir en les mettant cote a cote, et c'est pareil avec les 3 ecrans successifs de mon ibook, ils n'ont pas change depuis le 1er modele).
> *M'enfin bon, si la dalle 14 est mieux*...


La dalle de l'iBook 14' est la mieux alors ???

Je pose cette question car j'hésite entre PB 15 et iBook 14... (pour faire de la musique avec cubase et reason, carte son externe)


----------



## duracel (13 Août 2004)

Il n'y a pas à hésiter, prends le PB.


----------



## niconono (15 Août 2004)

... je suis... Entre PB15 et ibook 14, y'a pas a reflechir plus de 3 secondes (si le budget est pas un souci) : PB !!! :love:  :love: 

Ha si : je pense que l'autonomie de l'ibook est >> a celle du PB.


----------



## citizen (18 Août 2004)

*OUah* merci pour toutes ces infos.... je voudrais un portable moi, j'ai 1000 euros de budget, et je ne veux PAS DE PC !!!! pas moi nan, pas une miss mac comme moi !

Je pense au 12'' Ibook donc.... en remplacement de mon IMAC....


aaah... IPHOTO, .... j'ai hâte....


----------



## Kaneda (18 Août 2004)

citizen a dit:
			
		

> *OUah* merci pour toutes ces infos.... je voudrais un portable moi, j'ai 1000 euros de budget, et je ne veux PAS DE PC !!!! pas moi nan, pas une miss mac comme moi !
> 
> Je pense au 12'' Ibook donc.... en remplacement de mon IMAC....
> 
> ...





Moi compris avoir rien  :mouais: 

Mais c'est pas graaave


----------



## Marcant (18 Août 2004)

niconono a dit:
			
		

> Entre PB15 et ibook 14, y'a pas a reflechir plus de 3 secondes (si le budget est pas un souci) : PB !!!


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi !!



			
				niconono a dit:
			
		

> Ha si : je pense que l'autonomie de l'ibook est >> a celle du PB.


Mon powerbook 12 tiens entre 3h et 5h selon l'utilisation ! Je pense que c'est pareil pour l'iBook.


----------



## citizen (18 Août 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Moi compris avoir rien :mouais:
> 
> Mais c'est pas graaave


Arff.. pardon, les débutants, ça s'embrouille vite...

Nan, je disais que cette discution était interressante parce que je veux un portable... et je suis contente, car avec mon petit budget, je peux m'acheter l'IBook 12'' ! chouette...


----------



## Amophis (19 Août 2004)

citizen a dit:
			
		

> Arff.. pardon, les débutants, ça s'embrouille vite...
> 
> Nan, je disais que cette discution était interressante parce que je veux un portable... et je suis contente, car avec mon petit budget, je peux m'acheter l'IBook 12'' ! chouette...


Ma copine a un iBook 12" et elle en est super contente (elle débute dans le monde de l'informatique).

Elle est sidéré par les possibilité offerte par la suite iLife04.

Vas-y fonce


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2004)

Il n'existe pas d'entrée son sur les iBook. Est-il tout de même possible d'en rajouter une? Sinon, mon ami musicien sera obligé d'acheter un PB bien que ses besoins ne nécessitent pas l'achat d'un PB mis à part l'entrée son. merci d'avance  pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

wi wi...c'est possible ca s'appelle l'imic


----------



## duracel (24 Août 2004)

voici de quoi mettre une entrée son sur ibook via usb

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...EJCzWm22lomb11utmPT0T/1.0.9.1.0.6.25.7.11.0.3

Ayant acquis la chose, je peux t'assurer de son afficacité.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

ben si il trouve aps son bonheur...   :rateau:


----------



## duracel (24 Août 2004)

kasparov; tu as été plus rapide que moi.   

mais maintenant c'est sûr que s'il n'est pas content, je le tape.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2004)

Tournée de boule à facettes pour vous deux!


----------



## Amophis (3 Septembre 2004)

A y est, j'ai enfin récupéré ma connexion internet après une coupure de deux mois, je mettrais donc une petite update du topic très prochainement


----------



## RoiDaGaubert (15 Septembre 2004)

Hi,

  Depuis des année sur PC je pense me tourner vers l'univers de la pomme.
  J'hésite depuis un moment entre le IB et le PB 12"
 J'aimerai un portable petit que je puisse trimbalé partout, avec une bonne autonomie, résitant, me permettant d'avoir un outil de travail un minimum performant (ss vouloir un cheval de course).
  V'la ce que j'aimerai faire tourné comme appli, essentiellement des trucs de developpement:
  Eclipse, WSAD
  MySQL
  JBoss, Apache
VMWare
  Ms aussi pr une utilisation plus normal:
  DVD et toutti ...
  Je compte le mettre sous Linux.

  Dc je pense que le premier pb va etre la mémoire : apparament y'a qu'un slot de mémoire pr les modeles 12"  et le prix des barrette 1Go est exorbitant. Et 760 ca fait un peut ricrack pr faire tourné des images VMWare ... 

  Niveau budget, je roule pas sur l'or. Mon gd max serai de 2000¤ et encore je dépasse déjà mon budget initial   Et je me dit que si je prend le IB je pourrai peut etre investir ds une barrette de 1Go (elle sont moin chere pr les IB).

 En mettant de coté la carte airport (que je rajouterai si je prend l'IB, faut pas déconné c un portable qd meme) est ce que vs pensez que le PB est un investissement sur pr l'utilisation que je souhaite en faire ? Ou est-ce que vs pensez que l'IB aura beacoup plus de mal ?

  V'la merci pr vos conseils


----------



## Glob008 (19 Septembre 2004)

Pour les essayer tous, allez à la Fnac Odéon, y a un espace Mac au fond du premier étage en utilisation libre, et tous sont connecté au net!


----------



## RoiDaGaubert (20 Septembre 2004)

RoiDaGaubert a dit:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Depuis des année sur PC je pense me tourner vers l'univers de la pomme.
> J'hésite depuis un moment entre le IB et le PB 12"
> ...


 
 upupupup


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

en vue d'un futur achat (bientot j'espere) je regardais a nouveau le site apple

sauf erreur de ma part, pouvez vous me confirmer que les powerbook ont le detecteur de luminosite pour l'ecran et retro eclairage du clavier, et que les ibook ne l'ont pas ?

si c le cas, c bien dommage  :rose:


----------



## kisco (6 Octobre 2004)

c'est bel et bien le cas pour les powerbook 15'' et 17'' mais pas pour les ibook ni pour les powerbook 12''


----------



## Amophis (6 Octobre 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> c'est bel et bien le cas pour les powerbook 15'' et 17'' mais pas pour les ibook ni pour les powerbook 12''


C'est le cas de série pour le 15" SD et le 17"SD, et en option pour le 15" Combo.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

c vraiment dommage ca, je pensais prendre un ibook, mais ce petit detail bete peut changer la donne


----------



## noz (7 Octobre 2004)

un pôte à moi m'avait dit que l'avantage des ibooks c'est que l'on peut, lorsque la batterie est à plat, l'enlever et en mettre une autre (lorsqu'on en a deux) sans que l'ordi ne s'éteigne pour autant. Il y aurait dedans une espèce de pile interne qui permet cette opération pendant quelques secondes ? J'ai fait un test, et ça a foiré bien sur alors je me demande si mon pôte n'aurait pas fumé des trucs bizarres en plus de sa moquette, ou alors, si il a raison, y a t-il un réglage particulier à faire quelque part ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2004)

je n'ai pas pu tester, mais ça sent la groooossssse fumette :rateau: !

s'il y avait une pile interne qui devait pouvoir alimenter un DD, un écran, un proc, une cg, un BT, un AE, etc... ne serait-ce que pendant quelques secondes, je crois que ça se saurait 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

ton pote doit surement frotter tres fort et tres vite l'ibook pour generer de la chaleur transformee en courant electrique grace a son reseau positronique interne...   

non jdeconne, ton pote est un mytho  :mouais:   :rateau:


----------



## noz (7 Octobre 2004)

lol
 m'en doutais un peu tiens... en tout cas, sa moquette, ben c'est de la bonne...


----------



## woulf (7 Octobre 2004)

ne soyez pas si affirmatifs... 

Il m'est arrivé, lors de plantages sévères, de vouloir éteindre l'ordi qui ne s'éteignait plus: on débranche le secteur, on debranche la batterie et pendant quelques instants, alors que l'ordi est en veille, on voit la loupiotte de veille battre encore.

Faudrait refaire le test: si on peut changer la batterie, il faut le faire en ayant mis son powerbook en veille d'abord.


----------



## Claude number X (7 Octobre 2004)

Si je me rappelle de la doc de mon Ti, cette fonctionnalité existe sur les PowerBook, mais pas sur les iBook, mais je l'ai jamais testé, j'ai qu'une batterie.


----------



## vincmyl (7 Octobre 2004)

C'est marqué noir sur blanc dans la DOC de mon Alu


----------



## fubiz (9 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour le comparatif...
Je suis séduit par les iBook


----------



## noz (9 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est marqué noir sur blanc dans la DOC de mon Alu



Ok, mon pôte n'avait pas tant fumé que ça... Il s'est juste planté de gamme... Dommage que cette fonction n'existe pas sur les ibooks (en même temps, leur batterie durant beaucoup plus longtemps que les pwbs c'est peut être moins nécessaire...)...


----------



## Amophis (19 Octobre 2004)

*Comparatif PowerBook / iBook * 

 Update 19/10/04 


*Caractéristiques sommaires: (hors options) *


Modèles 2004

 *iBook 12'' Combo  1079¤* 

Processeur : PowerPC G4 à * 1,2GHz * avec 512Ko de cache à 1,2GHz
Bus : * 133Mhz *
Mémoire : * 256Mo * (1x256) de ram 1 slot   PC2100
Stockage : disque dur * 30Go * à 4200 tr.min-1
Vidéo: écran * 12.1'' 1024x768 * avec * Ati Mobility Radeon 9200 32Mo *
Ports: 2 USB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, 1 modem V92, 1 Ethernet 10/100
Audio : 1 micro interne, 2 enceintes, 1 sortie ligne
Wireless : *AirPort Extreme* de série et Bluetooth en option

Accessoires fournis : adaptateur sortie vidéo -> VGA


 *iBook 14'' Combo et SuperDrive  1399¤ et 1629¤* 

Processeur : PowerPC G4 à * 1,33GHz * avec 512Ko de cache à 1,33GHz
Bus : * 133Mhz *  à confirmer...
Mémoire : * 256Mo * (1x256) de ram 1 slot   PC2100
Stockage : disque dur * 60Go * à 4200 tr.min-1
Vidéo: écran * 14.1'' 1024x768 * avec * Ati Mobility Radeon 9200 32Mo *
Ports: 2 USB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, 1 modem V92, 1 Ethernet 10/100
Audio : 1 micro interne, 2 enceintes, 1 sortie ligne
Wireless : * AirPort Extreme* de série et Bluetooth en option

Accessoires fournis : adaptateur sorti vidéo -> VGA


 *PowerBook 12'' Combo et SuperDrive  1792,80¤ et 2032¤* 

Processeur : PowerPC G4 à * 1.33GHz * avec 512Ko de cache à 1.33GHz
Bus : * 167Mhz *
Mémoire : * 256Mo de ram * (1x256) 1 slot   PC2700
Stockage : disque dur * 60Go à 4200 tr.min-1 *
Vidéo: écran * 12.1'' 1024x768 * avec * Geforce Fx Go5200 64Mo *
Ports: 2 USB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, 1 modem V92, 1 Ethernet 10/100
Audio : 1 micro interne, 3 enceintes, 1 sortie ligne, * 1 entrée ligne *
Wireless : * AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth de série *

Accessoires fournis : adaptateur Mini-DVI -> VGA et Mini-DVI ->DVI


 *PowerBook 15.2'' Combo  2151,60¤* 

Processeur : PowerPC G4 à * 1.33GHz * avec 512Ko de cache à 1.33GHz
Bus : * 167Mhz *
Mémoire : * 256Mo de ram * (1x256) 2 slot   PC2700
Stockage : disque dur * 60Go à 4200 tr.min-1 8Mo de cache*
Vidéo: écran * 15.2'' 1280x854 * avec * Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 64Mo avec sortie DVI et S-Vidéo * 
Ports: 2 USB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, * 1 Firewire 800 *, 1 modem V92, * 1 Ethernet 10/100/1000, 1 PC Card (PCMCIA) *
Audio : 1 micro interne, 3 enceintes, 1 sortie ligne, * 1 entrée ligne *
Wireless : * AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth de série *

Accessoires fournis : adaptateur DVI -> VGA et S-Vidéo ->composite


 *PowerBook 15.2'' SuperDrive  2749,60¤* 

Processeur : PowerPC G4 à * 1.5GHz * avec 512Ko de cache à 1.5GHz
Bus : * 167Mhz *
Mémoire : * 512Mo de ram (2x256)  * 2 slot   PC2700
Stockage : disque dur * 80Go à 4200 tr.min-1 *
* Clavier : rétro éclairé *
Vidéo: écran * 15.2'' 1280x854 * avec * Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 64Mo avec sortie DVI et S-Vidéo * 
Ports: 2 USB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, * 1 Firewire 800 *, 1 modem V92, * 1 Ethernet 10/100/1000, 1 PC Card (PCMCIA) *
Audio : 1 micro interne, 3 enceintes, 1 sortie ligne, * 1 entrée ligne *
Wireless : * AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth de série *

Accessoires fournis : adaptateur DVI -> VGA et S-Vidéo ->composite


 *PowerBook 17'' SuperDrive  2988,80¤* 

Processeur : PowerPC G4 à * 1.5GHz * avec 512Ko de cache à 1.5GHz
Bus : * 167Mhz *
Mémoire : * 512Mo de ram (1x512)  * 2 slot   PC2700
Stockage : disque dur * 80Go à 4200 tr.min-1 *
* Clavier : rétro éclairé *
Vidéo: écran * 17'' 1440x900 * avec * Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 64Mo avec sortie DVI et S-Vidéo * 
Ports: 2 USB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, * 1 Firewire 800 *, 1 modem V92, * 1 Ethernet 10/100/1000, 1 PC Card (PCMCIA) *
Audio : 1 micro interne, 2 enceintes, 1 sortie ligne, * 1 entrée ligne *
Wireless : * AirPort Extreme et Bluetooth de série *

Accessoires fournis : adaptateur DVI -> VGA et S-Vidéo ->composite


* Passons aux comparaisons : *


2 gammes pour 2 publics

- iBook pour faire découvrir aux particuliers les portables Apple pour un prix abordable.
- PowerBook, une gamme plus professionnelle, avec toutes les dernières nouveautés technologiques (mais pas réservés aux Pro, nuance).


Ce premier constat n'est en rien péjoratif pour l'iBook, qui au fil des versions se rapproche de façon dangereuse vers les PowerBooks surtout avec le dernier iBook 14'' qui peut intégrer en option le SuperDrive.

Avant d'entrer dans le vif du sujet, je voudrais signaler qu'il est fortement conseillé (voire très très fortement conseillé ) de *rajouter une barette de 512Mo de ram* afin de porter la mémoire vive à 768Mo voire 1024Mo suivant le modèle. Cette augmentation de mémoire se traduit par une réactivité accrue du Finder, un défilement plus fluide des fenêtres sous Safari et un confort oh combien agréable pour les jeux.


 * Avantages PowerBooks * 

- 32Mo de plus pour la carte graphique (voire 96Mo en option pour les PowerBooks 1.5GHz).

- plus gros disque dur de série pour les PowerBook 15'' SD et 17''.

- Tous les modèles PowerBook peuvent accueillir un SuperDrive (de série pour les PowerBook 1.5GHz), et uniquement l'iBook 14'' (l'iBook 12'' moyennant une manip).

- +33Mhz pour la vitesse du bus pour les PowerBooks.

- les PowerPC des PowerBooks reste encore plus rapide pour le modèle G4 à 1,5Ghz.

- 2 slots de Ram  pour les 15.2'' et 17'', ce qui pousse la mémoire vive totale à 2Go maximum !!! (1.25Go pour les iBooks et le PowerBook 12'').

- l'Ethernet Gigabit pour la gamme 15.2'' et 17'' (10/100 pour le reste de la gamme).

- une entrée son pour les PowerBooks, mais nécessitant un pré-ampli pour y connecter un micro.

- une connectique très complète sur les PowerBooks 15.2'' et 17'' : 1 port PC Card (PCMCIA) et un Firewire 800 en plus sans parler du port DVI (mini DVI sur le 12'') et S-Vidéo (non présent sur le 12''). Par contre avec le reste de la connectique commune à tous les portables (2xUSB2.0, 1 Firewire 400, modem, réseau.

- le PowerBook 12'' est plus compact (-4.2mm en épaisseur, -8mm en largeur et -11mm en profondeur) et plus léger (100g) que son homologue iBook.

- finition plus haut de gamme (mais qui n'empêche pas des loupés comme les écrans des 15.2'' rev. A qui ont pas mal de pb), avec une charnière plus costaud et un clavier plus agréable au touché.

- plus grande possibilité de modification à la carte : disque dur 80Go 5400tr.min-1(au passage ils ont 16Mo de cache ), mémoire graphique, clavier rétro éclairé (pour le 15.2'' combo).


 * Après tout ça, vous allez me dire mais que reste-il aux iBooks ??? * 


 * Avantages iBooks * 


- Ben, en premier lieu, leurs * prix * avec 1079¤ pour un iBook 12''

- une * configuration qui tient la route * avec l'airport extrême de série.

A titre de comparaison entre un PowerBook 12?? et un iBook 12??, vous avez pour le prix du PowerBook 12'', un iBook 12'' + Bluetooth + disque dur 60Go + Isight + 512Mo de ram Crucial + Airport Express. Après, le reste est une question de look.

- * l'autonomie des iBooks est supérieure *.

- la possibilité d'obtenir le  * bureau étendu*  à moindre frais. Bridé sur les iBooks, mais rendu possible grâce à l'utilitaire *Screen Spanning doctor V2 *. Sujet abordé très souvent sur le forum portable.

- le bruit créé par l'iBook est moindre par rapport aux PowerBooks.

- la chaleur également moindre * MAIS * je dirais que ce n?est pas forcément un avantage : les PowerBooks sont en aluminium, matière qui dissipe la chaleur (certains y ont fait cuire un ½uf   ), alors que le plastique a plutôt tendance à contenir la chaleur dégagée. Donc avantage mitigé  .

- le bundle logiciel est mieux fourni sur iBook : AppleWorks, Quicken 2004, Tony Hawks, mais bon c'est assez subjectif.

- + d?accessoires plus en accord avec le blanc de l? iBook : clavier souris sans fil Apple, Ipod, Imac, eMac...

encore un * avantage prix concernant l'iBook *, le prix de l'Apple Care et moins chère : 321.72¤ pour l'iBook contre 441.32¤ pour les PowerBooks (prix Apple Store)


Concernant le comparatif qualité d'écran PowerBook / iBook, cela varie, certain trouvent les nouveaux écrans du PowerBook 12'' pas top par rapport à l'iBook, idem pour les écrans 14'' qui présenteraient des problèmes d'uniformité, donc prudence sur ce sujet, de plus, l'appréciation de chacun peut varier.

Concernant le look, je ne me prononcerais pas, tout est une histoire de goût, il se dit que l'alu fait plus « classe », le blanc plus « mignon », l'alu plus fragile aux rayures et le blanc plus salissant...
Bref une appréciation personnelle.


 * Une conclusion ? *  C'est à vous de la faire, mais en aucun cas l'iBook n'est un portable Apple au rabait, plus une incitation à découvrir le monde fabuleux de la pomme sans se ruiner surtout avec le nouveau prix de 1079¤ avec AE. Le PowerBook reste plus un objet de désir mais qui est en perte de vitesse tant qu'il n'y aura pas de mise à jour par rapport à l'Ibbok.


 * Merci à tout le monde (la liste est trop longue) *


----------



## TheraBylerm (20 Octobre 2004)

Rassurez moi, mon PowerBook n'est pas obsolète avec les nouveaux Ibook... ? Précision, je l'utilise pour du montage vidéo broadcast pour la télé... !!

Car j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un PowerBook 15"2 il y a quelques semaines, et je ne voudrai pas avoir dépensé de l'argent pour rien !!

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Amophis (20 Octobre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Rassurez moi, mon PowerBook n'est pas obsolète avec les nouveaux Ibook... ? Précision, je l'utilise pour du montage vidéo broadcast pour la télé... !!
> 
> Car j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un PowerBook 15"2 il y a quelques semaines, et je ne voudrai pas avoir dépensé de l'argent pour rien !!
> 
> Merci de vos réponses.




Bien sur que non, mais de toute façon il finira par l'être....  

Tu as fais un bon choix, et cette machine est facilement upgradable avec ses 2 slots de ram (utile pour la vidéo...  ) de même que le FW800 pour les disques externes pour l'acquisition (non dispo pour les modèles inférieurs).


De toute façon, ils finirons par être mis à jour (les PB) et comme d'hab. il ya aura entre autre une augmentation de fréquence, donc une augmentation de perfs.


----------



## fubiz (22 Octobre 2004)

Ca y est j'ai commandé ce matin le nouveau iBook 12' ! (Applestore)
Mes impressions dès que je l'ai recu


----------



## TheraBylerm (22 Octobre 2004)

Ouf... !!!


----------



## shalkys (28 Octobre 2004)

Note personnel : photoshop prend pour l'utilisation des filtres plugins (...) sur la mémoire vive et le cpu de l'ordi donc 32 Mo sur la video ça me parait largement suffisant pour travailler correctement même sur bureau étendu... 

Si quelqu'un connait le bus des nouveau ibook 1,2 et 1,33 ça m'interresse  


Allez +1 pour le powerbook en précision sur la batterie :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=10571


Apple utilise quatre types de batteries différents pour les ordinateurs PowerBook : batteries sans entretien (SLA - Sealed Lead Acid) ; batteries au nickel-cadmium (NiCad) ; batteries au nickel-métal-hydrure (NiMH) ; batteries lithium-ion (Li-Ion). Les ordinateurs iBook emploient des batteries lithium-ion. Chaque type de batterie a ses propres caractéristiques de durée de stockage.

*Batteries sans entretien (SLA)*



· 2 à 3 mois - La charge minimale restant dans la batterie devrait permettre d'alimenter le PowerBook
· 12 à 18 mois - La batterie peut toujours être chargée
· 24 mois ou plus - Incertain

*Batteries au nickel-cadmium (NiCad)*



· 1 à 2 mois - La charge minimale restant dans la batterie devrait permettre d'alimenter le PowerBook
· 6 à 12 mois - La batterie peut toujours être chargée
· 24 mois ou plus - Incertain

*Batteries au nickel-métal-hydrure (NiMH)*



· 1 à 2 mois - La charge minimale restant dans la batterie devrait permettre d'alimenter le PowerBook
· 6 à 12 mois - La batterie peut toujours être chargée
· 24 mois ou plus - Incertain

*Remarque :* La batterie intelligente du PowerBook (NiMH) a amélioré les capacités de charge et offre les caractéristiques suivantes : 



· Une batterie à pleine charge a une durée de conservation de six mois
· Si la batterie se décharge en mode de veille au point où l'ordinateur s'arrête, ce dernier peut rester dans cet état pendant six semaines.

*Batteries ion-lithium (Li-Ion)*



· 1 à 2 mois - La charge minimale restant dans la batterie devrait permettre d'alimenter le PowerBook
· 6 à 12 mois - La batterie peut toujours être chargée
· 12 mois ou plus - Incertain


----------



## earthquake (6 Novembre 2004)

bonjour !

J'ai été pris d'un grnad ras le bol du pc après la 5° réinstallation de windows en deux semaines... pas mal de mes amis sont sur mac et ça m'a toujours tenté d'ya passer. Maintenant c'est décidé ! 
BOn j'ai bien lu le comparatif entre ibook et powerbook mais finallement ça ne me parle pas beaucoup... est-ce qu'une ame charitable pourrai évlairer ma lanterne ? 
Voilà l'utilisation que j'ai : video, mp3, traitement d'image (photoshop), mao (un peu, plus pour donner des bases au futurs morceaux de mon groupe que pour faire des trucs vraiment aboutis), les classique traitement de texte etc, et je vais peu-être avoir à faire un peu de montage vidéo dans pas longtemps...
J'hésite entre les 2 12", j'en veux un petit et aussi pour une question de budget... est-ce que l'ibook peut suffire pour mon utilisation où me faut-il absolument un powerbook ?
merci pour votre aide
François


----------



## Amophis (6 Novembre 2004)

earthquake a dit:
			
		

> bonjour !
> 
> J'ai été pris d'un grnad ras le bol du pc après la 5° réinstallation de windows en deux semaines... pas mal de mes amis sont sur mac et ça m'a toujours tenté d'ya passer. Maintenant c'est décidé !
> BOn j'ai bien lu le comparatif entre ibook et powerbook mais finallement ça ne me parle pas beaucoup... est-ce qu'une ame charitable pourrai évlairer ma lanterne ?
> ...




Bienvenu sur MacGé   


Les différence principales entre l'iBook et le PowerBook  12" sont:

pas de graveur DVD pour l'iBook (Superdrive)
pas d'entrée son pour l'iBook
32Mo de mémoire vidéo pour l'iBook contre 64 pour le PowerBook
un disque d'origine de 30Go pour l'iBook contre 60Go pour le PowerBook
un chouia plus léger et plus fin pour le PowerBook

et un prix super abordable pour l'iBook (1079¤TTC contre + de 1700¤ pour le PowerBook).

Je pense qu'avec ton utilisation, si l'entrée son n'est pas une obligation, l'iBook suffira (de toute façon des solutions externes existe pour l'entée son au pire:iMic).

Par contre n'oublie pas d'acheter une barrette de 512Mo Sodimm PC2100 pour ton iBook.


 et n'hésite pas si tu as des questions


----------



## earthquake (6 Novembre 2004)

ok ! merci pour ton avis !
 en plus, je viens de réaliser que l'ibook 12" a la meme config que mon pc sauf que c'est un pc... et quand il vient d'etre réinstalé, il marche bien pour ce que je fais mais bon ça dure pas tres longtemps en general....


----------



## Amophis (6 Novembre 2004)

earthquake a dit:
			
		

> ok ! merci pour ton avis !
> quand il vient d'etre réinstalé, il marche bien pour ce que je fais mais bon ça dure pas tres longtemps en general....




Le plus dur une fois sur Mac, c'est de se dire que les réinstallatiosn tous les 15 jours c'est fini  

Tu verras, c'est vraiment génial, de plus avec la suite iLife, tu fais tout ou presque... et la dernière version de l'iBook a maintenant l'airport extreme (Wifi 54G) intégré de série...


----------



## earthquake (6 Novembre 2004)

bon, ça y est, j'ai commandé l'ibook 12" ! (à la fnac)
  je l'aurai lundi !!
  je prépare toute mes questions dès que je l'ai et je reviens ;-)


----------



## Amophis (6 Novembre 2004)

earthquake a dit:
			
		

> bon, ça y est, j'ai commandé l'ibook 12" ! (à la fnac)
> je l'aurai lundi !!
> je prépare toute mes questions dès que je l'ai et je reviens ;-)




Félicitations  

Tu as pris l'extention de garantie avec? Sinon dans l'année suivant l'achat, tu as la possibilité de prendre l'Apple Care qui te couvre pour 2ans de plus (c'est fortement conseillé  ).

Pour les questions, vérifie quand même avant de créer un post à l'aide de la recherche si le sujet n'as pas déjà été traité...

Et une coutume, photos OBLIGATOIRES   

Bon switch


----------



## earthquake (10 Novembre 2004)

ça y est ! après avoir poussé un petit coup de gueule à la fnac il se sont aperçu qu'il avais mon ibook en stocke ! je l'ai récupéré hier soir vers  19h, après un petite soirée chez des amis... résultat j'ai pas trop pus y toucher mais là j'ai 6h de train aujourd'hui donc je n'aurai que ça à faire ! en plus en première il parait qu'il ya des prises ? voilà donc toutes mes impression ce soir...


----------



## Amophis (10 Novembre 2004)

n'oublie pas le 1er cycle de charge decharge de la batterie pour la calibrer: très important

Amuses toi bien


----------



## LCé (13 Novembre 2004)

Yop,

des conseils c'est ce que je cherche aussi 

Bon, j'ai le iMac G5 20' (switch après 15 ans dans le monde PC) et j'adore déjà OSX ainsi que la 'souplesse' d'utilisation du mac. Le hic c que le iMac fait un bruit désagréable.

Donc je veux changer pour un portable

Mon utilisation : Photoshop (traitements A3 en 300 dp), DVD studio Pro, Final Cut, iLife, Dreamweaver, Office et un peu de WoW 
J'hésite entre le nouveau  iBook 14' et le Powerbook 15', dans tous les cas je pense jumeler avec un ecran 20' plus tard.

Des conseils ? je souhaite une config silencieuse et exploitable


----------



## Amophis (14 Novembre 2004)

Salut Lcé,

Ton problème de bruit ne vient pas de ton alim?

Bon si tu veux changer, je pense que le PowerBook 15" est obligatoire pour tes applis (surtout FCP).

Par contre un conseil au niveau des options: disque dur 5400tr (recommandé), Ram à 1Go (très très recommandé), et disque externe (pour la vidéo).

Sinon le 15" est une machine très silencieuse, mais qui a quand même un ventilo (discret) qui s'enclenche lors de calculs importants.




Par contre, si tes finances le permettent, passe au PowerBook 17"


----------



## LCé (14 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Salut Lcé,
> 
> Ton problème de bruit ne vient pas de ton alim?
> 
> ...



ok merci !
nivo bruit le PB 15 et 17 se valent ?
sinon si on compare le PB au iBook (que je trouve absolument silencieux) est-il plus bruyant ?

a+


----------



## Amophis (14 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> ok merci !
> nivo bruit le PB 15 et 17 se valent ?
> sinon si on compare le PB au iBook (que je trouve absolument silencieux) est-il plus bruyant ?
> 
> a+




Honnêtement, je n'ai jamais poussé l'iBook, le ventilo ne s'est donc jamais mis en route, car sur l'iBook, c'est uniquement surf et mail (+ iTunes).

Mais avant d'avoir switché il y a 6 mois, j'avais 10 ans de PC derrière moi, et ben je peux te dire que le PowerBook est très silencieux


----------



## LCé (14 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Honnêtement, je n'ai jamais poussé l'iBook, le ventilo ne s'est donc jamais mis en route, car sur l'iBook, c'est uniquement surf et mail (+ iTunes).
> 
> Mais avant d'avoir switché il y a 6 mois, j'avais 10 ans de PC derrière moi, et ben je peux te dire que le PowerBook est très silencieux



tu veux dire très silencieux quand il ventile et inaudible le reste du temps ?
désolé de poser toutes ces questions, mais 'chat échaudé' ... avec mon iMac qui fait un bruit très désagréable (et peu fort).


----------



## Amophis (14 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire très silencieux quand il ventile et inaudible le reste du temps ?
> désolé de poser toutes ces questions, mais 'chat échaudé' ... avec mon iMac qui fait un bruit très désagréable (et peu fort).



Je veux dire silencieux quand il se met en route (voir très silencieux) et inaudible le reste du temps.

Pour info, lorsque je le programme le soir pour qu'il s'éteigne tout seul, je met le son (iTunes) au minimum, et je n'entend rien du tout (et pourtant le son est au mini).


Donc pour moi c'est tout bon


----------



## LCé (14 Novembre 2004)

ok merci ...

Donc si j'ai bien compris, un PB 15'/ 1Go + 160 DD externe Firewire (un conseil dessus ?) et je retrouverais le confort d'utilisayion de mon iMac sans le bruit ? 
Je verrais plus tard pour un écran 20' ... j'ai ouie dire que de nombreux écrans autre que Apple faisaient très bien l'affaire.

Niveau réactivité de Panther .. on peut le comparer à un iMac G5 ? ou il faut que je m'attende à être déçu sur ce point ? (faut le dire si je suis lourd


----------



## Amophis (14 Novembre 2004)

Attend, il y a qd même une différence de proc entre le PowerBook (G4) et l'Imac (G5).

Mais le mieux c'est d'aller tester dans un magasin quand même... 


Pour l'écran externe, perso j'ai un Samsung 171N récupéré de mon ancien PC qui fait l'affaire en bureau étendu.


Mais si tu as l'occasion de tester, fait le, je ne pourrais pas choisir à ta place (je ne possède pas d'Imac, j'ai juste essayé en vitesse dans un magasin).

Bonne chance


----------



## belzebuth (20 Novembre 2004)

j'ai un ibook 12" 1,2GHz 768Ram 60Go DD depuis maintenant 1semaine.

 je viens d'entendre le ventilateur pendant 2 ou 3 min alors que je travaillais depuis 6h (compilation intensive) avec un double écran (quel bonheur!).

 sinon le reste du temps il est inaudible (mais le ventilo, qd il tourne, fait du bruit)

 en tous cas c'est une petite bête bien puissante... je me demande ce qu'un powerbook 1,33 pourrait lui envier (surtout que je ne l'ai payé, tout compris (ram+dd) que 1120¤TTC...


 et comme je le dis ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=961633&posted=1#post961633

 l'ibook est bien mieux que le powerbook, même en 15"...


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un ibook 12" 1,2GHz 768Ram 60Go DD depuis maintenant 1semaine.
> 
> je viens d'entendre le ventilateur pendant 2 ou 3 min alors que je travaillais depuis 6h (compilation intensive) avec un double écran (quel bonheur!).
> 
> ...



Bienvenu 

Tu as raison, cet iBook est TRES bien placé niveau pirx/performance, j'en ai fait acheter un à un ami hier soir.

Pour la différence avec un PowerBook, au niveau perfomance brute, elle est légère (proc à 1,33 et bus à 166Mhz au lieu de 1,2 et 133Mhz). Pour le reste, c'est avant tout une histoire de goût, et l'envie d'un écran 15" ou 17" qui ppeut motiver le choix. Personnelement, j'ai choisi le 15" pour sa surface d'affichage, et la qualité de sa dalle (comparée au 12"). Mais il faut effectivement qu'Apple renouvelle sa gamme car aujourd'hui, qqun qui na besoin ni d'un SuperDrive, ni d'une entrée son se tournera vers un iBook 12" plutôt qu'un PowerBook 12" (je met de côté l'aspect couleur blanc/alu).

En tout état de cause, tu as fait un bon choix, et je ne pense pas que tu le regretteras


----------



## LCé (20 Novembre 2004)

Yop,

concernant le iBook, j'en suis convaincu mais hier j'ai discuté avec un tech de l'AppleCare sur Paris qui me déconseillait fortement le iBook pour les réparations. Il me disait qu'en cas de panne de la carte mère le iBook devait faire un aller/retour aux pays-bas car il n'y avait que là-bas qu'il pouvait le réparer ... C'est un peu fort je trouve 

Enfin, mon iMac semble plus silencieux depuis le remplacement de la carte mère, mais il y a toujours un léger bruit de "moteur" qui est un peu désagréable le soir. J'ai déclenché une nouvelle intervention pour l'alim. on vera bien si je suis parano ou si il y a bien un soucis sur cette version de l'iMac 

a+


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> Yop,
> 
> concernant le iBook, j'en suis convaincu mais hier j'ai discuté avec un tech de l'AppleCare sur Paris qui me déconseillait fortement le iBook pour les réparations. Il me disait qu'en cas de panne de la carte mère le iBook devait faire un aller/retour aux pays-bas car il n'y avait que là-bas qu'il pouvait le réparer ... C'est un peu fort je trouve
> 
> ...



Es-tu aller voir ici pour le bruit de ton iMac: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=76566


Pour les réprations, tout échange de carte mère, écran et autre pièce sensible, se fait (il me semble) en Irlande aussi bien pour l'iBook que pour le PowerBook


----------



## LCé (20 Novembre 2004)

arf ça fait peur qu'un tech Apple ne fasse pas la différence entre Irlande et Pays-Bas 

Dans tous les cas, c'est impensable de devoir abandonner sa machine pendant plusierus jours pour un problème technique ... surtout avec un AppleCare qui coûte son prix tout de même !

La carte mère de mon iMac a été changé en 30 minutes à domicile


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

LCé a dit:
			
		

> arf ça fait peur qu'un tech Apple ne fasse pas la différence entre Irlande et Pays-Bas
> 
> Dans tous les cas, c'est impensable de devoir abandonner sa machine pendant plusierus jours pour un problème technique ... surtout avec un AppleCare qui coûte son prix tout de même !
> 
> La carte mère de mon iMac a été changé en 30 minutes à domicile




Oui pour l'iMac, c'est la grande nouveauté, le Do It Yourself....Pour les délais, ça dépend, nombreux ont eu le retour de leur machine sous dizaine.... d'autres c'était un peu moins rapide.


----------



## belzebuth (20 Novembre 2004)

un powerbook sera aussi compliqué à réparer qu'un ibook, non?


----------



## Amophis (20 Novembre 2004)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> un powerbook sera aussi compliqué à réparer qu'un ibook, non?




Oui en règle générale, ils ne vont pas chercher midi à 14H... à part pour le remplacement d'un clavier que (par ex.) la Fnac peut faire en interne, l'ouverture est réservé à Apple. Et pour avoir ouvert mon PowerBook, je n'aurais pas confiance qu'un revendeur pas forcement formé mette ses doigts dedans.... 

Après quand tu vois le niveau d'intégration des composants interne...


----------



## orphee (1 Décembre 2004)

Est ce qu'on peut en savoir un peu plus sur cette phrase :

"finition plus haut de gamme (mais qui níempêche pas des loupés comme les écrans des 15.2íí rev. A qui ont pas mal de pb), avec une charnière plus costaud et un clavier plus agréable au touché."

Bref, quel est le problème avec les écrans des 15.2 ??? Je veux m'en acheter, je m'interroge donc...


----------



## Amophis (1 Décembre 2004)

orphee a dit:
			
		

> Est ce qu'on peut en savoir un peu plus sur cette phrase :
> 
> "finition plus haut de gamme (mais qui níempêche pas des loupés comme les écrans des 15.2íí rev. A qui ont pas mal de pb), avec une charnière plus costaud et un clavier plus agréable au touché."
> 
> Bref, quel est le problème avec les écrans des 15.2 ??? Je veux m'en acheter, je m'interroge donc...


 Le défaut qui est commun à tous les écrans plats sont les pixels défectueux. En dehors de cela, les défauts d'écrans des 15" étaient les taches blanches qui apparaissaient sur les premières rév. (fin 2003). Maintenant ce problème est réglé.

 Donc en résumé, aujourd'hui plus de problèmes sur les écrans (on n'est jamais à l'abris d'un problème lors de la fabrication). En tout état de cause, les soucis sont pris par la garantie, et lorsque le problème est sérieux et généralisé (taches blanches) Apple fini par le prendre même hors garantie.

 Je pense que tu peux y aller sans problème. Par contre, il semble que les dispos pour des PowerBooks soient énorme au niveau délais (prochaine rev. en Janvier 2005?). Va voir sur le forum rumeurs


----------



## Dahas (1 Décembre 2004)

Le délais de livraison des Ibook 12" MIPE est de combien en ce moment ?
  J'ai peur qu'avec Noel, ça ne prenne 1 mois.


----------



## jack78 (5 Décembre 2004)

Voila j ai cracké je me suis pris un pb17" mais j ai pas pris la garantie de 3 ans j ai fait une erreur? ou apple et top fiable et les 3 ans ne servent a rien

j aurai surement plein de question quand je le recevrai j ai jamais eu de mac j ai toujours eu des pc


----------



## Macounette (5 Décembre 2004)

Tu peux toujours te décider pour un AppleCare avant la fin de la garantie réglémentaire (1 an).


----------



## Dahas (6 Décembre 2004)

jack78 a dit:
			
		

> Voila j ai cracké je me suis pris un pb17" mais j ai pas pris la garantie de 3 ans j ai fait une erreur? ou apple et top fiable et les 3 ans ne servent a rien
> 
> j aurai surement plein de question quand je le recevrai j ai jamais eu de mac j ai toujours eu des pc


^

 Moi de même, je me jette la tête la 1ere dans le monde Mac


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

c sur que depenser 250¤ dans 1 an, ca te paraitra moins cher que de les payer maintenant d'un coup avec le prix du portable

moi je ferai ca


----------



## romaing34 (8 Décembre 2004)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Le délais de livraison des Ibook 12" MIPE est de combien en ce moment ?
> J'ai peur qu'avec Noel, ça ne prenne 1 mois.



Bah Noël ou pas, c'est 1 mois


----------



## samb (9 Décembre 2004)

Bon, je sens que je vais craquer incessamment sous peu pour un aie-bouc 

Quelques questions, car je n'ai pas pu encore le voir ni l'essayer, et si j'ai pas mal parcouru ces forums, j'aimerais avoir des avis de pros ou d'utilisateurs récents.

Tout d'abord mes critères :
- usage nomade France et Etranger (donc très résistant et fiable, supportant les grandes chaleurs et l'humidité)
- internet (connection "à la sauvage" dans des cyber-cafés : à propos, il faut quoi ? cable ethernet ? c'est faisable ? (car reseaux de divers types, et toujours en PC)
- saisie de texte (donc quid de la qualité du clavier en usage intensif ?)
- encyclopédies, musique, et DVD relativement accessoire (et pas de gravure) : à propos comment on se branche sur une TV en France ou à l'étranger ? Pas de problème pal/secam ?
- pas de besoin particulier de puissance-vitesse donc, sauf pour les compressions

Mes questions principales sont :
- fiabilité et résistance (être sûr de n'avoir aucun soucis technique en voyage)
- qualités du clavier et de l'écran (semblent moindres que sur les pauvre-bouc ?)

Le iBook semble faire l'unanimité sauf besoin particulier de puissance non ?
Cependant dois-je attendre les éventuels (?) nouveaux pauvre-bouc ? Un 12" est prévu/possible ? pour comparer (dont les prix) 
Mais bon il faudrait vraiment des pauvre-bouc soit terribles, soit beaucoup moins chers, soit les deux  Et encore vus les probables délais...

Revenons au aie-bouc : 12" ou 14" ? C'est la même résolution, en plus "gros" ?? Je vois pas trop l'intérêt du 14" là, netemment plus cher et juste un peu plus rapide, avec des pixels plus gros ?

Petit soucis pour le lecteur DVD et le dézonage... vlc ?

Faut-il absolument rajouter de la RAM ? Si oui, combien (+256 ou +512), laquelle surtout (Apple hors de prix) et comment (le faire soi est facile et ne fait pas sauter la garantie ?) ?

De même (en cas de DVD compressés en divx surtout) faut-il mettre un DD de 60 Go cher et à 4200 t/m mais d'origine, ou peut-on mettre par exemple un maxtor 160 Go / 8 Mo à 7200 t/m à 100 euros (sauf erreur) ? Cela fait sauter la garantie ? C'est faisable soi-même ?

Voilà, beaucoup de questions dont des difficiles, mais quelques éléments de réponse, surtout sur la fiabilité, le clavier, l'écran, la ram et le DD m'arrangeraient beaucoup !! Merci.

Aie-bouc, le mac qui fait mal ! Bon, ok, je sors, je sors 

Sam.


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (9 Décembre 2004)

J'ai achete un aie-bouk y a 15 jours et je peux repondre a quelques-unes de tes questions.



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sens que je vais craquer incessamment sous peu pour un aie-bouc



Bah oui je comprend tout à fait 



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> - usage nomade France et Etranger (donc très résistant et fiable, supportant les grandes chaleurs et l'humidité)



Apple ne conseil pas trop les tempérautres extremes mais je crois que la marge est tout de même correct 
Genre que ca gêle c'est pas top et quand c'est dans le desert c pas top 



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> - internet (connection "à la sauvage" dans des cyber-cafés : à propos, il faut quoi ? cable ethernet ? c'est faisable ? (car reseaux de divers types, et toujours en PC)



Pareil que pour pc, cable RJ 45. Et il suffit d'aller dans le menu preferecences>partages pour activer le partazge avec les autres reseaux, windows entre autre. Il y aussi le airport qui marche niquel  Et pour le "à la sauvage", soit y a le DHCP activé soit tu met ton ip avec les rensignements du reseau.



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> - saisie de texte (donc quid de la qualité du clavier en usage intensif ?)



Y a pas de problème selon moi. Juste que des lettres peuvent s'effacer apres un certain temps (genre deux ans) mais tout dépend de ton utilisation 



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> - encyclopédies, musique, et DVD relativement accessoire (et pas de gravure) : à propos comment on se branche sur une TV en France ou à l'étranger ? Pas de problème pal/secam ?



Pour la tv, je pense pas qu'il y aie des problèmes  tant que la Tv n'est pas trop ancienne (j'ai déja eu des problèmes ou je n'avais pas la couleur)



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> - pas de besoin particulier de puissance-vitesse donc, sauf pour les compressions



ouais bon la je vois pas trop quoi dire  toute manière powerbook ou ibook la compression prendra du temps. il est clair qu'elle sera plus rapide sur un PB,mais la  difference de prix vaut-elle le temps gagner?



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> Mes questions principales sont :
> - fiabilité et résistance (être sûr de n'avoir aucun soucis technique en voyage)
> - qualités du clavier et de l'écran (semblent moindres que sur les pauvre-bouc ?)



Pour la resistance, faudrait demander à des personnes plus nomades que moi et surtout qui ont leur portables depuis plus longtemps.
Pour l'écran moi je n'ai rien à reprocher. En général les écrans Apple n'ont pas mauvaise réputation 



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> Le iBook semble faire l'unanimité sauf besoin particulier de puissance non ?
> Cependant dois-je attendre les éventuels (?) nouveaux pauvre-bouc ? Un 12" est prévu/possible ? pour comparer (dont les prix)
> Mais bon il faudrait vraiment des pauvre-bouc soit terribles, soit beaucoup moins chers, soit les deux  Et encore vus les probables délais...



tu réponds tout seul à ta question 



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> Revenons au aie-bouc : 12" ou 14" ? C'est la même résolution, en plus "gros" ?? Je vois pas trop l'intérêt du 14" là, netemment plus cher et juste un peu plus rapide, avec des pixels plus gros ?



Mon frère possède un 14" et ca me parait énorme à coté de mon 12"  Mais j'aime quand même mon 12" par sa facilité de transport. De plus la résolution est la même comme tu dis et si tu as une bonne vue ce n'est pas un probleme . Tu as aussi une sortie vga pour aller sur n'importe quel ecran (en mirroir ou dual)



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> Petit soucis pour le lecteur DVD et le dézonage... vlc ?



j'ai plus les noms des progs en tête mais y a tout ce qu'il faut sur le net.



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il absolument rajouter de la RAM ? Si oui, combien (+256 ou +512), laquelle surtout (Apple hors de prix) et comment (le faire soi est facile et ne fait pas sauter la garantie ?) ?



Bah persoe je suis toujours avec 256 mais je vais rajouter 512  Néanmoins ca tourne pas mal avec 256 ram, je suis même etonné de la fiabilité du système  Je sens evidemment des ralentissements quand je suis dans photoshop en dual screen avec quelques applis qui tournent derriere, y a pas de miracle. Je conseil donc d'en rajouter 
Perso, j'ai commandé une barrete Kingston 512 pour un peu moins de 100¤. Tu peux la rajouter toi même, c'est expliquer dans le manuel. Ne surtout pas acheter la ram apple, c'est de l'arnaque.



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> De même (en cas de DVD compressés en divx surtout) faut-il mettre un DD de 60 Go cher et à 4200 t/m mais d'origine, ou peut-on mettre par exemple un maxtor 160 Go / 8 Mo à 7200 t/m à 100 euros (sauf erreur) ? Cela fait sauter la garantie ? C'est faisable soi-même ?



>>> 160 Go / 8 Mo à 7200 t/m à 100 euros (sauf erreur)  ==> erreur : La désolé mais tu rêves 

 Moi j'ai garder le Dd d'origine. Je ne trouve pas interessant d'investir dans des DD a 4200 t/m. J'envisage d'acheter un bon petit dd externe en firewire et/ou usb2.0. Tu auras une bone vitesse et une plus grande capacite pour un moindre cout. Par contre ce n'est pas pratique pour ton côté nomade . Il faut voir si tu veux stocker tous tes divx sur ton portable ou non...



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, beaucoup de questions dont des difficiles, mais quelques éléments de réponse, surtout sur la fiabilité, le clavier, l'écran, la ram et le DD m'arrangeraient beaucoup !! Merci.


J'espere t'avoir un peu eclairci 



			
				samb a dit:
			
		

> Aie-bouc, le mac qui fait mal ! Bon, ok, je sors, je sors


Oui sors  bonne idée


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

j'ai passe du temps aujourd'hui a l'espace apple du BHV

j'hesite dur entre le 12" et le 14"
car y a pas a dire, l'ecran est bien plus lisible sur le 14", la difference de taille (2 pouces), ca se voit de facon flagrante

par contre, niveau encombrement et taille, poids, aussi !


pour le faible prix de la RAM, autant mettre 768 (256 + 512) en prevision de tiger !


----------



## Macounette (10 Décembre 2004)

En fait ça dépend si tu comptes te déplacer beaucoup avec ta machine. Pour moi cela fut un critère important pour m'aider à choisir entre un 12" et un 14". Le 12" est idéal si tu te déplaces beaucoup; le 14" moins. Dans mon cas vu que je sors avec l'iBook tout au plus 1x par mois, et que la plupart du temps, c'est à l'intérieur de la maison qu'il se balade, j'ai préféré le confort du 14"... mais bon c'est strictement subjectif comme critère


----------



## samb (13 Décembre 2004)

Concernant les iBook 12 (ou/et 14) récents (les nouveaux) :

- RAM : indispensable en usage assez basique d'en rajouter ?
Laquelle ? à quel prix et où ?

Il semble y avoir des problèmes avec certaines marques ou noname d'après ce forum, et je veux no-problème, me déplacant notamment.
Et celle d'apple est scandaleusement chère !
On peut le faire soi-même ? confirmation : facile et no-probleme garantie iBook ?

- Disque dur idem pour iBook 12 (ou 14) nouveaux :
Lequel mettre en 60Go (à 5400 ou 7200 t/m par exemple) à la place du poussif 30 Go ou du cher et poussif 60 Go Apple ???
Prix, où l'acheter, le faire installer sans risque, fiabilité, et garantie iBook (galère quand même si la garantie saute, inoui ça !)


Je pense que ça intéresse tout le monde ou presque, et ce n'est pas hyper clair dans les différentes informations forums et autres

Donc s'il y en a (et il y en a ) qui ont réussi ces manips, merci d'en parler précisemment.

A plus, Sam (ancien mac-maniac, futur (proche) aie-book maniaque ).


----------



## samb (13 Décembre 2004)

Au fait merci pour les précédentes réponses 
Sam.


----------



## samb (13 Décembre 2004)

Me demande si ça vaut le coup pour le DD en fait : manip lourde, autonomie en peril ?, surchauffe possible, verif instal mac os X...
Le 60 Go à 4200 est vraiment poussif ou bien ?
En usage très peinard pour moi, avec juste, en plus de mes besoins, quelques dvd en divX possible de temps à autre. 
Me demande si je vais pas prendre le iBook 12 tout de base en fait, ni ram ni DD en plus : des avis ?
(Voir mes besoins post du 9/12)
Merci, Sam.


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (14 Décembre 2004)

samb 

tu as lu mes précédentes réponses sur la page précédente ? :confused

Je t'ai répondu concernant la ram et donner un avis sur les disques durs.

  :


----------



## samb (14 Décembre 2004)

Oui, et je te remercie beaucoup (ainsi que Macounette) !

Reste à savoir vraiment (d'autres avis ou un bon revendeur à l'occasion bientôt ) pour la ram pas chère non apple, et le DD : pour ce dernier je n'envisage pas trop un externe, mais quoi que, et j'ai un iPod (mais le 15 Go). 

Je vais voir... sans doute un iBook 12" avec de la ram pas chère, et voir si je prends le DD 60 Go, lent mais pas trop-trop cher et capacité confortable... 80 euros pour le mettre à la place du 30 Go, ça fait un peu cher quand même pour un 4200 t/m...

Je vais voir à trouver un bon revendeur 
Macway ? Mac partner ?

A plus, 
Sam.


----------



## vieuxpaz (14 Décembre 2004)

Merci à tous pour ce forum si riche en infos.
J'ai bien tout lu dans cette discussion, j'ai mal au crâne, aux yeux (ça fait deux heures que je fixe sans arrêt le superbe écran 15" du powerbook titanium de mon colocataire) et je dois dire que je suis paumé. 
Partant à la base avec l'idée d'acheter l'ibook 14", je me demande si je ne vais pas partir sur le pb 12". En effet avec la même  résolution que sur le 12", l'image du 14" ne risque t'elle pas d'être vraiment moche?
Je me destine à une utilisation musicale, le imix n'entraîne t'il pas une perte de la restitution des données si je choisis l'ibook?
L'ibook 14" a t'il réellement un superdrive? Il m'avait semblé que les graveurs Dvd des powerbook était en dvd-rw alors que celui de l'ibook n'était que dvd-r. 
Enfin, non seulement le powerbook a une meilleure mémoire vidéo mais aussi une carte graphique de génération différente. Les performances devraient en être grandement modifiées. Dans l'optique d'une utilisation en montage (je fais du court-métrage), le choix du i-book ne risque-t'il pas d'être trop restrictif?
Je crois que j'ai fait le tour de la question.
Une petite dernière pour la forme: si la rumeur se révèle exacte et que de nouveaux powerbook apparaissent en janvier, qu'avons nous à en espérer?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

vieuxpaz a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour ce forum si riche en infos.
> J'ai bien tout lu dans cette discussion, j'ai mal au crâne, aux yeux (ça fait deux heures que je fixe sans arrêt le superbe écran 15" du powerbook titanium de mon colocataire) et je dois dire que je suis paumé.
> Partant à la base avec l'idée d'acheter l'ibook 14", je me demande si je ne vais pas partir sur le pb 12". En effet avec la même  résolution que sur le 12", l'image du 14" ne risque t'elle pas d'être vraiment moche?
> Je me destine à une utilisation musicale, le imix n'entraîne t'il pas une perte de la restitution des données si je choisis l'ibook?
> ...


 C'est moi le colocataire!!!


----------



## samb (15 Décembre 2004)

A vue de nez, pour des besoins musique et vidéo, ce serait plutôt le powerbook 15" pour toi !
Machine plus "pro", plus puissante, plus de disque aussi en série, entrée son, écran et carte graphique moins limités.

Le gros dilemme c'est que les nouveaux powerbook vont "peut-être" être annoncés en janvier (dispo quand ???), pas forcément plus terribles, mais moins chers, mais délais, etc, ça tourne un peu en rond 

Le mieux si tu choisis un PB, c'est d'attendre l'annonce de janvier et de voir alors.

Sam.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

tiens je viens de "remarquer" un truc

dites moi si je me trompe ou pas

les powerbook 12" sont identiques au ibook 12 et 14": 256 Mo de RAM sont soudes

il faut donc debuter avec le powerbook 15" pour avoir 2 slots de RAM changeables ? (donc les 256 Mo en standard du pb 15" sont enlevables)

auquel cas, je peux degager la barrette de 256 et mettre 2*512 pour 200¤ (ram achetee ailleurs bien sur)

c'est ca ?

merci a vous


----------



## vieuxpaz (15 Décembre 2004)

samb a dit:
			
		

> A vue de nez, pour des besoins musique et vidéo, ce serait plutôt le powerbook 15" pour toi !
> Machine plus "pro", plus puissante, plus de disque aussi en série, entrée son, écran et carte graphique moins limités.
> 
> Le gros dilemme c'est que les nouveaux powerbook vont "peut-être" être annoncés en janvier (dispo quand ???), pas forcément plus terribles, mais moins chers, mais délais, etc, ça tourne un peu en rond
> ...



Merci pour la réponse. Pour les nouveaux Pb, c'est ok je vais attendre janvier. Encore qu'avec un délai de 2 à 3 mois, je vais vite être bloqué (Ed_The_Head est patient mais ça va finir par le galérer que je lui squatte son ordi constamment).
Mais je ne suis que partiellement satisfait par ta réponse car passer du 12" (budget maxi 2000¤) au 15" c'est comme passer de la 106 à la jaguar en bagnole. Sûr que j'aimerais mais je ne peux point. La question reste posée: ibook 14" ou Pb 12". Et mes yeux dans tout ça? Il y a des gens qui bossent toute la journée sur leur 12" et qui ne sont pas encore aveugles?


----------



## Cekter (16 Décembre 2004)

Salut, 

perso j'ai un iBook 12" depuis un an et demi et franchement je n'ai pas encore les yeux en vrac... et je l'utilise tous les jours...

Par contre entre le iBook 14" et le Powerbook 12" je n'hésiterai pas : prend le powerbook. (mais attend la révision de janvier). 

Maintenant si tu es étudiant le powerbook 15" est quasiment au même prix que le 12" et la différence est enorme !!! 

mais dans le cas contraire tu sera de toute façon plus à l'aise avec un powerbook... Surtout vu l'utilisation que tu comptes en faire...

(et puis, mais c'est un avis personnel qui n'engage que moi : je le trouve vilain le iBook 14"...)


----------



## Amophis (16 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> tiens je viens de "remarquer" un truc
> 
> dites moi si je me trompe ou pas
> 
> ...


  Tout à fait  Seuls les PowerBook 15 et 17" sont avec deux slots.


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Décembre 2004)

'lo,

Je rebondis sur ton post:



			
				Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Mais il faut effectivement qu'Apple renouvelle sa gamme car aujourd'hui, qqun qui na besoin ni d'un SuperDrive, ni d'une entrée son se tournera vers un iBook 12" plutôt qu'un PowerBook 12" (je met de côté l'aspect couleur blanc/alu).



Je pensais comme toi, jusqu'à ce que je vois les deux machines côte à côte: un Alubook 12" est vraiment plus petit qu'un iBook 12"!   
Tout le monde ne cherche pas un ultra-portable, mais perso, c'est quelque chose qui me fait hésiter...
Enfin, attendons la màj des alu... en espérant qu'elle soit bien pour janvier!

A.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

j'ai longtemps hesite entre pwbook 12 et ibook 12

 finalement, la meilleure carte video (la 9200 est une merde, je l'ai teste sur mon pc) et les 2 slots de ram m'ont pousse vers le pb 15

 franchement, avoir le choix de la ram c'est qd meme un gros avantage

 mais si apple avait fait 2 slots et non une ram soudee sur les modeles 12", ca aurait ete une tuerie

 parfois apple est tres novateur, parfois leur aspect pecunier les rend un peu archaique


----------



## vieuxpaz (21 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai longtemps hesite entre pwbook 12 et ibook 12
> 
> finalement, la meilleure carte video (la 9200 est une merde, je l'ai teste sur mon pc) et les 2 slots de ram m'ont pousse vers le pb 15
> 
> ...



Tout à fait. Je dirai même que leur bridage volontaire sur les ibook (pas de bureau étendu, ce problème de slot de RAM) frise l'escroquerie.
Mais quand on aime, on ne compte pas... Quoique vu le prix des Pb 15", j'ai vite appris à compter.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

bon, j'ai ete voir un collegue qui bosse en ce moment pour apple, il a eu droit a un crash test avec des machines dont la carte mere etait HS ou l'ecran pete

 en cognant de diverses façons l'ibook et le powerbook, le plastique s'est avere plus resistant que le pb qui a eu droit a des petits renfoncements dans la coque


----------



## Tox (29 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> en cognant de diverses façons l'ibook et le powerbook, le plastique s'est avere plus resistant que le pb qui a eu droit a des petits renfoncements dans la coque


 Etant de naturel soigneux, voire un peu maniaque avec mes affaires, ce point a été l'un des premiers que j'ai considéré, lors de mon choix entre iBook et Powerbook 12". Pour finir, j'ai préféré les raillures du polycarbonate laqué aux bosses et risques divers de "gondolage" inhérents à l'alu... Surtout pour un portable... Le conseil du revendeur allait d'ailleurs dans le même sens (il m'a présenté son vieil iBook 14" pour finir de me convaincre ).


----------



## watanaiko (6 Janvier 2005)

Mais , comme c'est mon ibook, je l'adore .. mon ibook chéri est tombé en panne... j'ai du faire appel a la SAV de la FNAC.... ils sont venus le chercher en me laissant le temps de preparer sa valise ... Mon ibook est parti trois semaines aux Pays bas... j'ai eu tres peur... en attendant, et apres negociation, jai eu un autre ibook moins puissant mais presque comme le mien... 'il etait tout sale et malheureux, avant de le rendre a la fnac, je l'ai nettoye avec amour, et depuis, il parait qu'il me regrette   ... Treve de plaisanterie... mon prochain achat ne sera plus un ibook (sauf pour mon agence... j'aurai besoin d'un iboo pour l'assisant que j'aimerais embaucher... car, je ne voudrais travailler qu'en mac... :style: )... mais un PB, j'attends le G5 ... le probleme est le suivant... pour mon travail, je vais m'acheter un PM G5 avec un ecran mignon, (si mon budget me le permet).... pour moi, et pour mes deplacements il me faut un portable... mais lequel.... aujourd'hui, a la maison de la culture du jap. il y avait un type qui s'est ramene avec un PB 15" et un disque dur lacie externe : il fait du montage video... il avait l'air cool, mais pas tres soigneux... j'en ai profite le dos tourne pour nettoyer son portable (je sais, je sais, je suis un peu maniaque     ... du coup, j'ai pu le regarder de tres tres pres... et bien voila, j'hesite entre un 15" et un 17"... le 15" est beau, mais la carte video est a 32 Mo tandis que la carte video du 17" est a 64 Mo.. c'est important car, je suis entrain d'etendre mes activites, je voudrais editer des videos d'artistes en plus des catalogues et autres livres d'artistes... du coup, j'ai besoin d'un ordinateur ultra puissant... le probleme est que le 17" m'a l'air peu commande pour le deplacement... c'est aps toi amophis qui aimerait bien t'acheter un 12" (si t'avais de l'argent ?) ou je me trompe... bref, moi, le PB 12" ouais:mouais: mais pas trop puissant pour la video, et pour photoshop.... le 15" oui mais... et le 17" oh que oui, mais... donc j'hesite...
j'en profite pour feliciter Earthquake, qui vient de s'acheter un ibook... genial... t'as pris un 12" ? il est tres bien apprecie... moi, je preferre le G3 car la couleur m'a l'air plus jolie, le G4 fait un peu plastique... au fait, earthquake, Amophis, a raison, fais gaffe prends l'apple care ca te rajoute 2 ans... moi, grace l'apple care, et bien ils m'ont repare ma carte mere et m'ont change mon disque dur (je suis passee de 20 Go a 30 Go (bon, je sais, ce n'est pas suffisant, mais bon, c'est deja ca) gratis... je suis loin d'etre pingre, mais c'est tout de meme trop cher les reparations... fais gaffe... ...


----------



## woulf (6 Janvier 2005)

watanaiko a dit:
			
		

> et bien voila, j'hesite entre un 15" et un 17"... le 15" est beau, mais la carte video est a 32 Mo tandis que la carte video du 17" est a 64 Mo.. c'est important car, je suis entrain d'etendre mes activites, je voudrais editer des videos d'artistes en plus des catalogues et autres livres d'artistes... du coup, j'ai besoin d'un ordinateur ultra puissant... le probleme est que le 17" m'a l'air peu commande pour le deplacement...



euh, il y a bien longtemps que les powerbook 15' n'ont plus de carte graphique 32mos... et les 12' également qui embarquent une geforce 64mos. 

Les 15 ont des ati radeon 64mos et sur le modèle superdrive (comme pour le 17) possibilité d'avoir la carte à 128 mos.


PS: Si tu pouvais faire un effort sur la mise en page ça faciliterait la lecture, parce que là, le pavé était indigeste


----------



## chagregel (24 Mars 2005)

Quelqu'un pourait il faire une mise à jour ?

Merci


----------



## Amophis (24 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un pourait il faire une mise à jour ?
> 
> Merci



J'm'en occupe.


----------



## domlay (7 Avril 2005)

Allo,


Je dois m'acheter un portable powerbook 15*" pour les études en design graphique et j'ai le chois entre un 1.33 ou un 1.5 avec une différence 1000*$ entre les deux.


Est-ce que la différence entre ces deux modelés est grande et lequel devrais-je choisir*?

Merci

Domlay


----------



## puffade (7 Avril 2005)

je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà évoqué le problème majeur des ibook en comparaison aux Powerbook: la qualité de l'écran vraiment très médiocre avec des couleurs un peu délavées, peu saturées et un écran peu lumineux. Rien que pour ça, il faut foncer vers les pwb.


----------



## pim (8 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Il me semble que le sujet a déjà été évoqué. Il me semble de plus qu'il n'y a pas de différence entre un écran d'iBook 12" et de PB 12". Je dis il me semble, parce que j'ai cru voir une différence entre mon écran (PB) et celui de stook (iBook) à la dernière AES... Sans doute un problème de réglage de luminosité ?

Il semblerait aussi que les dalles des 15 et 17 pouces soient bien meilleures.

Sinon si tu ne peux pas te passer du caractère ultra portable - qui soit dit en passant est un point très fort - tu peux toujours combiner un 12" avec un écran externe, c'est très confortable


----------



## will be (10 Avril 2005)

Pour ma part, j'ai eu pendant 3 ans un Ibook G3 12'' 600mhz avec 640 Mo de RAM sous OS X 10.3.7 à la fin, et j'ai depuis 3 semaines un Powerbook G4 15'' 1,5 ghz OS X 10.3.8.

IBook :
L'autonomie est en sa faveur, mais pas de beaucoup.
Il m'a fallu changer de batterie au bout d'environ 1 an et demi.
La connectique RJ 45 n'a pas tenu plus de 2 ans, l'intervention Apple étant trop chère (remplacement de la carte mère), je me suis lancé dans le wifi. Le réseau avec routeur étant en place, airport express n'existant pas à cette époque, j'ai installé une carte airport 1 dans l'Ibook et un bridge de chez bewan... Ca marche du feu de Dieu.
Pendant les dernières semaines, le disque dur (15GO d'origine) devenait "capricieux".

PowerBook :
Question performances, il est bien evidemment en tête, surtout dans Iphoto.
Cependant, j'ai l'impression, c'est du moins ce que m'indique l'icône airport dans la barre de menus, que le niveau de réception est moins bon...

Est-ce du à l'emplacement de la carte, (plus proche de la surface sur Ibook) ?

Le 12'' était véritablement ultra portable, moins lourd et plus petit 
Le 15'' est plus confortable, mais plus encombrant et pluys lourd.

En bref, Ibook est peut être un peu fragile : batterie, rj45, disque dur....


----------



## Tox (10 Avril 2005)

will be a dit:
			
		

> En bref, Ibook est peut être un peu fragile : batterie, rj45, disque dur....



Encore que les pièces qui t'ont lâché soient par définition sujettes à l'usure...

Un connecteur qu'on emploie tous les jours risque de jouer ce genre de tour un jour ou l'autre, de même pour ces satanés disques durs 2,5 qui n'ont pas la vie facile (par rapport au 3.5 qui en général ne sont pas allumés en déplacement). Enfin, la batterie est un sujet délicat et sa durée de vie est aléatoire. Si elle tient déjà 18 mois sur ma bécane, je serai content étant donné qu'une batterie neuve vaut moins de 180.- francs, soit 10.- francs suisses par mois pour l'amortir, ce qui me paraît correcte.

Ce qui l'est moins, concerne les défauts de conception des charnières ou la série de CM défectueuse sur les G3.


----------



## will be (10 Avril 2005)

Globalement, j'étais content de mon Ibook, mais ce n'est pas tant la solidité du connecteur que je mets en cause, que le prix de l'intervention, telle que préconisée par Apple : changement de la carte mère.


----------



## Tox (10 Avril 2005)

will be a dit:
			
		

> Globalement, j'étais content de mon Ibook, mais ce n'est pas tant la solidité du connecteur que je mets en cause, que le prix de l'intervention, telle que préconisée par Apple : changement de la carte mère.



Les impératifs de la rentabilité font qu'une réparation revient plus chère qu'un changement de la pièce incriminée pour un constructeur. Sur un portable, cela revient à dire que la plupart des interventions concerne un changement de carte mère. C'est délirant et ce n'est malheureusement pas près de changer.


----------



## yotuwan (10 Avril 2005)

salut, je suis un petit nouveau dans le monde apple.....

mon problème est le suivant: j'aimerais utiliser les 1000euros que l'état met à la disposition des étudiants pour s'équiper en ordinateur.....hum hum....donc j'aimerais un portable, donc je sais pas quoi faire, parce que je pourrais aller un peu au-delà des 1000euros, mais ce ne sera pas exentissible trop trop.........

qui plus est, j'aurais besoin de minimum 60Go de Disque Dur, je travaille en effet sur des montages vidéo, de la photo et de l'enregistrement de musique.....il me faut de la place en ce qui concerne les données.......


voilà, moi qui suis nouveau, qui recherche un vrai ordinateur, une belle machine, je vous demande votre aide........

merci d'avance........


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Avril 2005)

yotuwan a dit:
			
		

> voilà, moi qui suis nouveau, qui recherche un vrai ordinateur, une belle machine, je vous demande votre aide........
> 
> merci d'avance........



Bienvenue sur MacGé!   

À mon avis un iBook dont tu augmenteras la taille du disque dur devrait te suffire... mais attends la fin du mois ils risquent d'être mis à jour.

Bon switch!

Et si tu as d'autres questions, n'hésite pas!

A.


----------



## yotuwan (11 Avril 2005)

merci, je pensais à un disque dur externe de 100Go........avec l'iBook 12, pour la taille physique de la machine et le prix très attractif......


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Moi personellement j ai le powerbook G4 15" superdrive.


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

yotuwan a dit:
			
		

> salut, je suis un petit nouveau dans le monde apple.....
> 
> mon problème est le suivant: j'aimerais utiliser les 1000euros que l'état met à la disposition des étudiants pour s'équiper en ordinateur.....hum hum....donc j'aimerais un portable, donc je sais pas quoi faire, parce que je pourrais aller un peu au-delà des 1000euros, mais ce ne sera pas exentissible trop trop.........
> 
> ...



Salut et bienvenu a macgeneration.
Je te conseille le powerbook 12" ou peut etre le ibook 14"


----------



## neotheone (7 Juin 2005)

Moi aussi j'acheterai bien un iBook, vu que je serai étudiant l'an prochain, mais je ne suis pas au courant que l'état met a disposition 1000¤ pour s'equiper en materiel informatique... Tu peux m'en dire plus ?
Ceci dit je trouve que la mise a jour de l'iBook se fait attendre, ca fait plus de 2 mois qu'on en parle et toujours rien... Croisons les doigts pour fin juin


----------



## daze (10 Août 2005)

Elle a eu lieu la mis a jour nan ? Maintenant l'ibook G4 14'' est passé à 1.42 Ghz, avec superdrive et 60 Go...

D'ailleur je voudrai aussi switcher et j'hésite entre l'ibook 14'' superdrive et le powerbook 15'' mais vu la différence de prix je pencherai plus vers l'ibook. Je pense qu'en terme de puissance ca suffira, surtout que je veux pas jouer avec mon mac !


----------



## pim (11 Août 2005)

Bienvenue *daze* !

Effectivement, la mise à jour de l'iBook a eut lieu, mais à l'époque du message de *neotheone*, on l'attendait encore !   

Attention, sur un iBook 14", tu es limité à 1024 x 768 en affichage, alors que sur un PowerBook 15", tu accèdes à 1280 x 854. Mais c'est sur que, vu la différence de prix, cela fait réfléchir !

http://www.apple.com/fr/ibook/
http://www.apple.com/fr/powerbook/

As-tu pensé aux PowerBook 15" d'occasion, si tu es limité niveau budget ?

http://www.macg.co/tribumac/pa/index.php3


----------



## Aragorn (1 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je me permets de vous solliciter, car je suis de plus en plus "attiré" par un portable pour remplacer mon iMac G3 700.
Un iBook 12" me tenterait bien avec la config de base, car les options Apple me semblent bien chères.
En effet sur MacWay, 1 Go de Ram coûte environ 150 ¤. Par contre je m'interroge sur le DD interne. Peut-on le remplacer par un DD 2,5" tournant à 7200 tours ou y-a-t-il des risques de surchauffe et de dégradation du portable ?

a+

:king:


----------



## cantarito (4 Septembre 2005)

daze a dit:
			
		

> Elle a eu lieu la mis a jour nan ? Maintenant l'ibook G4 14'' est passé à 1.42 Ghz, avec superdrive et 60 Go..!


  Quand je lis 'superdrive' je sors mes griffes, j'ai acheté un PowerBook G4, et depuis trois mois je reclame qu'on me change mon superdrive qui ne grave les DVD qu'a x2 (une demi heure de gravage) alors qu'il est vendu pour x8 (7 minutes).  AUCUNE reaction d'Apple... et tous les Superdrives sont comme ca...  il y a une petition,  presque 900 signataires, http://superdrive.crc.id.au/  ca en dit long sur ce qu'est devenu Apple.


----------



## _kal_ (16 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Voilà, je souhaite investir dans un Portable MAC et j'hésite entre un iBook 12" et un PowerBook 15".

Avantage du 12":

Meilleur autonomie : entre 4 et 6 heures parait il.
Transportable plus facilement
Avatange du 15":

Plus puissant
A peine plus lourd :400 Grammes en plus
Je pense que le PowerBook 15" doit facilement se transporter par rapport à mon VAIO 17" 

Vous me dirai, je peux tres bien prendre un PowerBook 12" et je mélange ainsi le meilleur des mondes. Cependant, j'ai lu sur ce forum que le PowerBook chauffait trop et ceci était insoutenable pour le poignet gauche 

Donc je me dit, peut etre que le PowerBook 15" dégage moins de chaleur ? De plus, on parle toujors de l'autonomie des iBook mais rarement de celle des PowerBook. Pensez vous qu'il est possible de viser les 4H avec un PowerBook ?

Enfin, j'ai un budget de 2000¤.

Merci


----------



## woulf (16 Septembre 2005)

_kal_ a dit:
			
		

> Cependant, j'ai lu sur ce forum que le PowerBook chauffait trop et ceci était insoutenable pour le poignet gauche



Mon poignet gauche va très bien, merci 
Le problème s'est posé sur la première génération d'alu 12, les 867mhz, et fut réglé notamment avec une mise à jour logicielle et les upgrade suivants de Mac OS.

Franchement, hormis usage intensif, on ne le sent pas, et c'est pareil pour le 15. 
Lorsque je les sollicite fort (au hasard les jeux), tant le 15 que le 12, crois moi que les 2 se mettent à bien chauffer, surtout en dessous !

Conclusion: ça ne doit pas rentrer en  ligne de compte.

Question autonomie, ça fait bien longtemps que je ne mesure plus, mais par exemple, là, je viens de me mettre sur batterie avec le 12 et luminosité à fond, bluetooth et airport connectés (gros consommateurs d'énergie), il m'affiche 3h44. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'il les tiendra tel quel, mais en réduisant un poil la luminosité et en désactivant ce qui ne sert pas, on arrive à une autonomie très confortable. L'ibook 12 fera de toutes façons mieux, c'est comme ça 

A ta place, si c'est ton seul ordi, et que tu as les moyens, un 15 t'apportera quand même un bon confort et l'écran est de meilleure qualité que celui des powerbook 12 et ibook 12 (qui partagent d'ailleurs la même dalle depuis la révision qui a porté les alu en 1,5ghz, c'est bien dommage, même si l'écran reste tout à fait correct


----------



## _kal_ (16 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mon poignet gauche va très bien, merci
> Le problème s'est posé sur la première génération d'alu 12, les 867mhz, et fut réglé notamment avec une mise à jour logicielle et les upgrade suivants de Mac OS.



Merci pour l'info, je n'était pas du tout au courant ! Donc le PowerBook 12" présente un trés bon compromis si le budget n'est pas un problème. Cependant, celui qui dois le plus chauffer sur les genoux c'est le PowerBook non ? C'est un poil génant mais en même temps c'est plutot rare que je porte un portable sur mes genoux, donc j'en tiendrait pas compte.



			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> A ta place, si c'est ton seul ordi, et que tu as les moyens, un 15 t'apportera quand même un bon confort et l'écran est de meilleure qualité que celui des powerbook 12 et ibook 12 (qui partagent d'ailleurs la même dalle depuis la révision qui a porté les alu en 1,5ghz, c'est bien dommage, même si l'écran reste tout à fait correct



Par conséquent, je m'oriente vers un PowerBook 12" si je désire de la transportabilité avant tout.
Je m'oriente vers un 15" si je désire un meilleur confort visuel.

Cependant, as tu une idée de l'autonomie du PB 15" par rapport au PB 12" ?

Enfin, crois tu que la transportabilité est vraiment différente entre un 15" et un 12" ? Je trouve le que 15" plutot léger et je pense que la diff' ne doit aps trop se sentir.

Merci pour tes infos


----------



## woulf (16 Septembre 2005)

_kal_ a dit:
			
		

> Par conséquent, je m'oriente vers un PowerBook 12" si je désire de la transportabilité avant tout.
> Je m'oriente vers un 15" si je désire un meilleur confort visuel.
> 
> Cependant, as tu une idée de l'autonomie du PB 15" par rapport au PB 12" ?
> ...



On a la chance d'avoir les 2 à la maison, ce ne sont pas les tous derniers modèles (1,5ghz pour le powerbook 1( et 1,33 pour le 12 - les derniers avec un meilleur écran  ) mais franchement la différence d'autonomie, je ne la trouve pas terrifiante, je ne l'ai pas mesurée mais à la louche, bof 

Pour ce qui est de la portabilité, franchement vu que tu viens d'un vaio 17, les 2 te paraitront très portables  C'est subjectif, mais je trimballe tous les jours mon 12 dans un sac crumpler et ça serait un 15, j'aurai juste le modèle de crumpler un poil plus grand, ça ne me gênerait guère, mais c'est certain que si tu goûtes au 12 en matière de portabilité, le reste parait vite "encombrant" toutes proportions gardées bien sûr...

Le mieux c'est vraiment que tu te fasses une idée par toi même, car chacun a son point de vue la dessus.


----------



## _kal_ (16 Septembre 2005)

Comme tu dis, et jm'en vais de suite à la fnac Saint Lazare me faire mon avis 

Merci encore!

[OFF]
Je sens que la communauté MAC semble avoir la même philosophie que celle de Linux, j'vais bien m'y plaire 
[/OFF]


----------



## woulf (16 Septembre 2005)

_kal_ a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis, et jm'en vais de suite à la fnac Saint Lazare me faire mon avis
> 
> Merci encore!
> 
> ...



De toutes façons à la fnac tu peux changer d'avis dans les 15 jours  c'est rassurant


----------



## patricepnc (17 Septembre 2005)

J'ai aussi hesitè et finalement opté pour le ibook 14, qui vient d'etre upgrade, du coup la difference avec le PB est minimale. Le PB reste a mon avis trop cher, surtout si on prend en coimpte la chute des prix dans le monde du portable, il faudra bien qu'apple reagisse   

Je suis sastisfait par mon ibbok, un seul point noir, mais de taille, la qualite tres mediocre de l'ecran, largement inferieure a ce que l'on trouve sur le marchè, beaucoup trop d'economie sur la dalle   c'est sans doute le seul point qui me ferait passer au PB


----------



## toinou06 (25 Septembre 2005)

depuis un moment je souhaite m'acheter un mac, ma grande question du moment est:
acheter un Ibook 14" avec 1Go de Ram en plus au prix de 1465,45¤ grace à la réduction étudiant de 6% ou acheter un Powerbook 15" Combo avec l'offre MIPE à 1699¤
outre la difference de prix, au niveau des performances lequel serai le mieux, et le plus approprier souhaitant faire avec du protools, photoshop, etc...
le powerbook actuel est-il vraiment mieux que l'Ibook
merci de me repondre assez rapidement 
antoine


----------



## lexspidey (25 Septembre 2005)

personnellement j'ai une préférence pour l'ibook que je trouve meilleur rapport qualité prix.


----------



## Tox (25 Septembre 2005)

Pour rappel, quelques sujets plus hauts, tu trouveras un comparatif iBook/Powerbook...
Dans les grandes lignes, les 12" semblent assez proches, surtout depuis les dernières révisions des deux machines. Le 15" a toujours une bonne longueur d'avance sur le 14"... (firewire 800, carte graphique + affichage, bus système, disque dur, etc.)


----------



## bobby001 (25 Septembre 2005)

rien que pour l'écran avec une résolution plus fine je dirais le powerbook, 14" 1024X768 c'est très moche ... Au niveau des perfs le powerbook sera un poil plus véloce à quantité de Ram équivalente.

Y'a surtout une connectique plus avancées sur le PB15" : entrèe son, port PCMCIA, Firewire 800, DVI. Sinon éclairage du clavier, une bien meilleure carte graphique, un disque dur 5400 T/m contre 4200 T/m sur le ibook, etc...

Les deux machines ne jouent clairement pas dans la même cours, autant la question reste posé entre un PB 12" et un ibook 12", mais franchement l'ibook 14" est pour moi la machine la plus mauvaise de toute la gamme portable d'Apple.


----------



## vincmyl (25 Septembre 2005)

Moi je vote l'Alu 15" c'est vraiment une superbe machine


----------



## .Steff (25 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai qu'un 12" c'est vraiment portable quoi..pas de probleme d'emcombrement et tout et en plus bonne perf. et le Ibook niveau rapport qualité prix est a mon avis meilleur.Pis moi j'adore sa petite couleur blanche!!!!


----------



## bobby001 (25 Septembre 2005)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'un 12" c'est vraiment portable quoi..pas de probleme d'emcombrement et tout et en plus bonne perf. et le Ibook niveau rapport qualité prix est a mon avis meilleur.Pis moi j'adore sa petite couleur blanche!!!!



Heureusement qu'il parlait d'un choix entre le 14" et le PB 15" : on aurait presque pas compris que tu adorais ton ibook, et que de ce fait tu réponds à coté de la plaque


----------



## vincmyl (25 Septembre 2005)

Il arrivera peut etre a la convaincre de prendre un 12" :love:


----------



## bobby001 (25 Septembre 2005)

je pense que toinou est un homme  donc il 

Sinon j'hésiterais plutot entre ces machines : ibook 12", PB 12" (si le superdrive est indispensable, la vitesse de son HD, sa connectique..) ou le 15" pour son écran et sa connectique plus riche

Pour moi le 14" est vraiment un très mauvais choix, vu que t'as pas vraiment de contraintes financières vu que tu hésites sur le PB 15", je pense qu'il vaut mieux partir sur un portable plus léger avec une résolution d'écran identique, ou bien carrément te faire plaisir avec le PB 15".


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

le pb 12 pouces me semble aussi un mauvais choix pour une machine principal, chauffant plus que ses grands frères du fait de sa petite taille, ram peu extensible, clavier non rétro-éclairé, mini-dvi...


----------



## bobby001 (25 Septembre 2005)

Tu es en train de remettre en cause le principe même de l'ultraportable : plus petit donc moins de place donc moins évolutif ... entre nous la ram poussé à 1,25Go ça suffit pout 99,5% des tâches, et suffisant pour encore pas mal d'année , l'adaptateur DVI est fourni, adepte de l'eclairage sur mon IBM, j'avoue que sur le PB12" grace à la luminosité de l'écran il me manque pas vraiment. Et je suis en train de taper dans le noir total et je vois très bien mon clavier , l'écran est assez près du clavier 

Par contre c'est vrai qu'il chauffe pas mal, c'est bien le plus gros reproche à lui faire , néanmoins il est très silencieux. Pour en revenir à nos moutons, je trouve moins stupides le choix d'un PB12" que celui d'un ibook 14". Après faut voir si les différences entre un PB12" et un ibook 12" sont assez grandes pour justifier l'écart de prix. Sinon il fait son prince et se lâche sur le 15", mais il devra dire adieu au superdrive.


----------



## Tangi (25 Septembre 2005)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> [...]Pour moi le 14" est vraiment un très mauvais choix [...]


Bonsoir...

Mais qu'as tu donc contre l'iBook 14" ... Le fait que sa résolution soit identique à celle du 12" n'en fait pas une mauvaise machine pour autant, je ne saisie pas trop l'argument... L'écran est plus grand, certes avec une résolution identique au 12", il est plus puissant, certes de peu, le disque dur est quand même bien plus important... Alors bien sûr il est plus grand que l'iBook 12", logique , et donc un peu plus lourd... 

C'est quand même globalement une très bonne machine, non ??? 

Bon je m'écarte un peu du sujet...

La question qui se pose c'est si 200 euros d'écart te posent véritablement problème...

- Pour les petites bourses, je conseillerais l'iBook 12" qui niveau rapport qualité/prix est imbattable...

- Pour les grosses bourses, je conseillerais le PowerBook 15"...


----------



## bobby001 (26 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir...
> 
> Mais qu'as tu donc contre l'iBook 14" ... Le fait que sa résolution soit identique à celle du 12" n'en fait pas une mauvaise machine pour autant, je ne saisie pas trop l'argument... L'écran est plus grand, certes avec une résolution identique au 12", il est plus puissant, certes de peu, le disque dur est quand même bien plus important... Alors bien sûr il est plus grand que l'iBook 12", logique , et donc un peu plus lourd...
> 
> ...



si on compte l'upgrade du disque dur un sur un ibook 12" : ça fait 250 euros d'écart avec un ibook 14" : pour quoi ? même pas 100 Mhz, un superdrive (le seul avantage), et un confort bien moindre (écran plus grossier, poids/encombrement), si Apple proposait un 14" avec meilleure résolution il aurait eu un intéret, mais là j'en voit pas, c'est un avis perso et faut le prendre comme tel


----------



## vincmyl (26 Septembre 2005)

Le 15" a vraiment plus de connectiques et quoiqu'on en dise le port PCMCIA est interessant


----------



## Tox (26 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le 15" a vraiment plus de connectiques et quoiqu'on en dise le port PCMCIA est interessant



Je présume que cela doit dépendre des drivers, non ? De plus, le pcmicia est un format de périphériques assez coûteux... Au fait, que trouve-t-on (hormis le scsi Adaptec) au format pcmcia pour Mac ?


----------



## bobby001 (26 Septembre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Je présume que cela doit dépendre des drivers, non ? De plus, le pcmicia est un format de périphériques assez coûteux... Au fait, que trouve-t-on (hormis le scsi Adaptec) au format pcmcia pour Mac ?



des cartes USB 2.0, firewire, lecteur de carte mémoire, carte wifi pour linux par exemple, carte son, etc...


----------



## borghy (26 Septembre 2005)

UN gros gros avantage du powerbook , est la possibilité de travailler en double écran, du pure bonheur


----------



## HImac in touch (26 Septembre 2005)

Le powerbook est certes plus puissant que l'Ibook et plus haut-gamme mais comme plusieurs l'ont déja dit l'Ibook est mieux rapport qualité prix.

Ayant un Ibook 14" je trouve que la résolution est superbe, certes pas au top mais de loin à dire que c'est dégueu c'est abusé. Et ce blanc laqué avec la pomme qui brille ,c'est la classe je trouve. Apres tu te rajoutes 1 GO de Ram. Et hop c'est parti pour un tour ^^.



Donc pour moi *je te conseille l'Ibook 14" surtout pour son prix , 1199 ¤*
Powerbook 15" 1699 ¤ *le choix est vite fait* 

 Et pour contredire borghy , l'Ibook aussi peut travailler en double écran à l'aide de Screen Spanning doctor. Je branche mon ordi CRT 17" sur mon Ibook et me voilà avec 2 écrans sans aucun problème de configurations ^^.   

Signé : Un Ibook 14" user.


----------



## Tox (26 Septembre 2005)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> des cartes USB 2.0, firewire, lecteur de carte mémoire, carte wifi pour linux par exemple, carte son, etc...



Soit rien de bien vital pour l'utilisateur OS X lambda... Et que du matériel "à double" pour le possesseur de l'un des derniers Powerbook.


----------



## toinou06 (26 Septembre 2005)

merci pour tt vos reponses, je pense que le powerbook serai pr moi le plus approprié


----------



## zizou2605 (2 Octobre 2005)

le powerbook a une mauvaise reception airport par rapport aux ibook. Je trouve que c est honteux. Avec un ibook, je suis a 4 barres tout le temps. Avec le pwb, je suis presque tout le temps en 2 barres et de temps en temps a 3 barres. Y a t il une solution ?


----------



## cyberyoyo (8 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> le powerbook a une mauvaise reception airport par rapport aux ibook. Je trouve que c est honteux. Avec un ibook, je suis a 4 barres tout le temps. Avec le pwb, je suis presque tout le temps en 2 barres et de temps en temps a 3 barres. Y a t il une solution ?



Est-ce que ça te gène pour surfer ?


----------



## zizou2605 (10 Octobre 2005)

Mais je viens de trouver la solution. il faut surelever le pb avec une gomme par exemple. Ca devient excellent apres mieux que le ibook.
Mtnt plus de problemes.


----------



## cyberyoyo (10 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> Mais je viens de trouver la solution. il faut surelever le pb avec une gomme par exemple. Ca devient excellent apres mieux que le ibook.
> Mtnt plus de problemes.


Trop fort, tu viens d'effacer le problème en fait


----------



## iDiot (11 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> Mais je viens de trouver la solution. il faut surelever le pb avec une gomme par exemple. Ca devient excellent apres mieux que le ibook.
> Mtnt plus de problemes.



Ce serait la chaleur qui cause une perte de réception Wifi?  

Faut qu'on m'explique la...


----------



## vg93179 (12 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait la chaleur qui cause une perte de réception Wifi?
> 
> Faut qu'on m'explique la...




Non mais ca pourrait être le bloc d'alu du PB qui generait la transmission... pourquoi pas ? 
Moi j'ai pas de soucis de réception mais bon...


----------



## iDiot (12 Octobre 2005)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> Non mais ca pourrait être le bloc d'alu du PB qui generait la transmission... pourquoi pas ?
> Moi j'ai pas de soucis de réception mais bon...



Il est trop fin pour géner le passage...


----------



## zizou2605 (14 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort, tu viens d'effacer le problème en fait



joli jeu de mot.
Je viens de remarquer que le pb chauffe po mal par rapport au ibook. A votre avis faut s alarmer ?
c est peut etre l alu qui conduit plus la chaleur ?


----------



## cyberyoyo (15 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> joli jeu de mot.
> Je viens de remarquer que le pb chauffe po mal par rapport au ibook. A votre avis faut s alarmer ?
> c est peut etre l alu qui conduit plus la chaleur ?


J'ai déjà lu ça sur pas mal de post. L'alu est plus conducteur de chaleur que le plastique, le processeur est plus puissant et le DD plus rapide. Il n'y a donc pas lieu de s'inquièter plus que ça.


----------



## zizou2605 (16 Octobre 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà lu ça sur pas mal de post. L'alu est plus conducteur de chaleur que le plastique, le processeur est plus puissant et le DD plus rapide. Il n'y a donc pas lieu de s'inquièter plus que ça.



merci pour tes infos. Je suis un ptit ibookman a la base. Ca chauffait un peu moins. Je vais essayer de passer un coup de bombe a air dans les ventilos un de ces jours.


----------



## iDiot (16 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> merci pour tes infos. Je suis un ptit ibookman a la base. Ca chauffait un peu moins. Je vais essayer de passer un coup de bombe a air dans les ventilos un de ces jours.



Pour l'incruster encore plus profondément? 

Je pense que pour dépoussiéré correctement les ventilos, il faut ouvrir la bête


----------



## zizou2605 (17 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'incruster encore plus profondément?
> 
> Je pense que pour dépoussiéré correctement les ventilos, il faut ouvrir la bête




donc je vais m abstenir.


----------



## Miralf (19 Octobre 2005)

10 ans de PC et marre de planter, de plus n'étant pas très doué en informatique, qd cela marche pas je balance contre le mur 

Du coup, je me dis ... et Mac ?

je veux un portable, pour faire bureautique + musique + lecture DVD dans le train + qques jeux
Le ibook a l'air bien (en rajoutant un peu de RAM apparemment..) le powerbook est mieux mais en ai-je besoin ? de plus si mac supprime le 12" le PB deviendra probablement trop cher pour moi...
Et va-t-il y avoir une refonte de la gamme ibook dans les mois qui viennent ?

Merci d'avance +++ votre forum est top !


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Octobre 2005)

Miralf a dit:
			
		

> 10 ans de PC et marre de planter, de plus n'étant pas très doué en informatique, qd cela marche pas je balance contre le mur
> 
> Du coup, je me dis ... et Mac ?
> 
> ...


 

Bienvenue par chez nous!

L'iBook (avec un peu plus de ram... quoique... essaie avec les 512 de base pour voir si ça te va) te conviendra trèèèèèèèèèès largement.
Une refonte de la gamme... j'aurais tendance à croire (mais avec Apple...  ) que s'il n'y a rien ce soir et pas d'annonces pour une 4ème keynote dans une semaine p ), on n'aura rien d'ici au moins mars avril...

Et puis vu tes besoins, pas sûr que tu aies vraiment besoin d'une machine tip top plus puissante. L'iBook actuel te comblera amplement.

Bon switch et si tu as d'autres questions, n'hésite pas.

A.


----------



## Miralf (19 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bon switch et si tu as d'autres questions, n'hésite pas.
> 
> A.


merci pour ta réponse
justement, je viens de regarder le site fnac.com pour voir qques jeux, ils mettent tous config minimale carte graphique 32 Mo. Vu que l'ibook  n'a que 32 Mo, est-ce jouable de tenter battle of fields ou les sims 2 ?
merci +++ encore


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Octobre 2005)

Miralf a dit:
			
		

> merci pour ta réponse
> justement, je viens de regarder le site fnac.com pour voir qques jeux, ils mettent tous config minimale carte graphique 32 Mo. Vu que l'ibook n'a que 32 Mo, est-ce jouable de tenter battle of fields ou les sims 2 ?
> merci +++ encore


 
De rien.
Je te renvoie vers le forum jeux, je ne sais pas du tout ce que ces jeux peuvent donner sur un iBook.

A.


----------



## yret (21 Octobre 2005)

Miralf a dit:
			
		

> 10 ans de PC et marre de planter, de plus n'étant pas très doué en informatique, qd cela marche pas je balance contre le mur
> 
> Du coup, je me dis ... et Mac ?
> 
> ...



En tout cas, la refonte des pwb venant d'avoir lieu, un écart de gamme est maitenu avec les iBook (notamment du point de vue écran)...


----------



## Cricri (22 Octobre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, la refonte des pwb venant d'avoir lieu, un écart de gamme est maitenu avec les iBook (notamment du point de vue écran)...



Pas trop pour le 12"


----------



## Cricri (22 Octobre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, la refonte des pwb venant d'avoir lieu, un écart de gamme est maitenu avec les iBook (notamment du point de vue écran)...



Pas trop pour le 12"


----------



## Tox (23 Octobre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop pour le 12"


Je dirais même que l'écart s'est agrandi pour celui qui n'a pas besoin du Superdrive... Vraiment dommage qu'Apple traite le 12" en une sorte de "sous-PB", alors que dans le monde wintel, les petites dalles sont haut de gamme.


----------



## Paradise (27 Octobre 2005)

je viens de recevoir mon iBook 14" 1go de ram et serieusment ca tourne super bien j hallucine
apres pas mal de test perso je suis vraiment heureux


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Octobre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> je viens de recevoir mon iBook 14" 1go de ram et serieusment ca tourne super bien j hallucine
> apres pas mal de test perso je suis vraiment heureux


 
Et bien voilà une très bonne nouvelle! 
On attend un récit plus détaillé, des photos... et tes questions (enfin si tu en as  ).

A.


----------



## belzebuth (3 Novembre 2005)

bonjour,

j'ai une question (peut-&#234;tre a t elle d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; pos&#233;e mais je n'ai pas le temps de tout lire et elle ne demande qu'une r&#233;ponse tr&#232;s courte)

la taille des pixel des nouveaux 15 et 17 est-elle similaire, plus petite ou plus grande que celle des 12"?? car le 12 je trouve &#231;a trop petit (la taille, pas la r&#233;solution)

je sais c'est un b&#234;te calcul stupide, mais je suis crev&#233; l&#224;, je vais dormir...

merci!


----------



## panayotis (6 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Le PC Portable de ma copine, mon ancien PC Dell Inspiron 8100 vient de rendre l'âme.
Je passe des heures sur les forums à la recherche d'un portable de 15" offrant une résolution de 1400x1050 et bien évidemment un disque dur 5400tpm et une consommation faible associée à une faible nuisance sonore.

Eh bien c'est pas si évident que çà, étant donné que les écrans 15,4" dominent le marché!
Le seul répondant à mes exigences serait le ASUS V6 (qui je me suis déja racheté pour moi)
Mais maintenant, la question est: Dois je racheter un 2eme ASUS V6 pr ma copine sachant qu'avec l'extension de garantie à 3ans, on tape dans les 2000euros

Je me suis donc penché au mac et notamment le Powerbook G4 1,67Ghz en offre Mipe avec les 3ans de garantie!

Depuis le tps qu'on me dit de passer à Mac, je crois q c'est le moment, mais en parcourant les forums macs, de nombreux utilisateurs se sont plaints de la baisse de qualité Apple.

J'hésite donc à basculer sur Mac! Et surtt, bien que le Powerbook m'interesse tout particulierement, pas mal de personnes trouvent que le IBook G4 est plus fiable!
Alors entre Powerbook et Ibook mon coeur balance!

Merci de votre aide

Stéphane


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Décembre 2005)

panayotis a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le PC Portable de ma copine, mon ancien PC Dell Inspiron 8100 vient de rendre l'âme.
> Je passe des heures sur les forums à la recherche d'un portable de 15" offrant une résolution de 1400x1050 et bien évidemment un disque dur 5400tpm et une consommation faible associée à une faible nuisance sonore.
> ...



Si je ne m'abuse, l'iBook a une meilleure autonomie mais un disque moins rapide.
Mais en fait, là n'est pas la question. Partant du fait que tu as déjà un portable qui réponde à tes demandes techniques et que le second portable sera principalement pour ta copine, ZE question à se poser est: "Que va-t-elle faire avec?"  Quand on saura ça, il sera plus facile de te conseiller l'un ou l'autre.
Et puis non tout de même, la question du design peut jouer aussi... il faudrait que toi et ta copine alliez les voir en vrai... 

Bon futur switch!


A.


----------



## Kevinou (7 Décembre 2005)

Je vais bientôt switcher avec un pb 12" et j'aurai aimé abuser des possesseurs de pb 12" en leur demandant s'ils pouvaient ... me donner les mesures et le poids du carton.

C'est pour savoir si je le fais livrer à mon travail pour être sûr d'être là (mais après transports en communs et marche pour rentrer chez moi), ou si je le fais livrer chez moi (mais pas sûr de l'avoir le jour de la livraison comme je ne rentre pas très tôt).

Merci


----------



## .Steff (8 Décembre 2005)

Alors en ce qui concerne la Taille, j'ai un Ibook donc je pense que le packaging est le même.
Ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus encombrant mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la meilleur solution si tu doit le trimbaler dans le metro bourré de monde et tout les bazard quoi.
Apres il faut savoir si tu est capable par exemple d'attendre un jour de plus ou pas pour l'avoir dans le cas ou tu ne serait pas là..
Voila!Perso moi j'ai séché les cours pour aller l'attendre mais si tu bosses c'est moins facile!


----------



## woulf (8 Décembre 2005)

panayotis a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le PC Portable de ma copine, mon ancien PC Dell Inspiron 8100 vient de rendre l'âme.
> Je passe des heures sur les forums à la recherche d'un portable de 15" offrant une résolution de 1400x1050 et bien évidemment un disque dur 5400tpm et une consommation faible associée à une faible nuisance sonore.
> ...



L'ibook n'est pas plus fiable que le powerbook.
De toutes façons si la résolution de l'écran est un élément déterminant pour toi (et ça semble être le cas), oublie l'ibook G4, qui, en 12' comme en 14' n'aura qu'une résolution de 1024*768...

Comparer un ibook G4 avec un powerbook 15, c'est un peu comparer les pommes et les poires 
Le powerbook reste une gamme de machine dite professionnelle et l'ibook grand public. Non pas que ce soit défavorable, loin de là, il suffit de cibler ses besoins.

Mais powerbook c'est  meilleure carte graphique, meilleur disque dur, bus système plus rapide, meilleur écran (qualité dalle: sauf pour le powerbook 12 qui a la même dalle que l'ibook 12).

Non, la fiabilité n'est décidément pas le critère à employer pour les différencier 
Le prix oui, par exemple !

Mais le powerbook 15 avec l'applecare (les 3 ans de garantie) c'est une super bécane !


----------



## Kevinou (8 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse .Steff.

Je viens de commander mon powerbook 12" et je l'ai fait livrer chez moi.

Le switch approche


----------



## .Steff (9 Décembre 2005)

Kevinou a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse .Steff.
> 
> Je viens de commander mon powerbook 12" et je l'ai fait livrer chez moi.
> 
> Le switch approche


ha c'est trop bien tu vas voir!!!! 
Tiens nous au courant surtout de l'évolution ds choses.


----------



## Kevinou (9 Décembre 2005)

Pas de problème 

Dès que je le reçois j prends des photos et je cée un topic dans la section switch.


----------



## .Steff (9 Décembre 2005)

tu pas encore switcher est t'a déja tout compris.C'est déja classe tout ca


----------



## tinibook (11 Décembre 2005)

Je me suis apperçu un peu tard que ce post pouvait aussi être utile ici. 

Si cela peut aider quelqu'un dans son choix alors je n'en serai que plus content


----------



## tinibook (26 Décembre 2005)

Après le labo de macgé sur cette machine je ne suis sûrement pas le seul ( hein, Thanidran  ) à avoir remarqué les résultats plutôt décevants de la machine au Xbench face à ses concurrents fixes de la gamme Apple.

Alors voilà les résultats obtenus par mon PowerBook:
Results	50.81	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.2
		System Version		10.4.3 (8F46)
		Physical RAM		1024 MB
		Model		PowerBook5,8
		Processor		PowerPC G4 @ 1.67 GHz
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		512K @ 1.67 GHz
			Bus Frequency		167 MHz
		Video Card		ATY,RV360M11
		Drive Type		TOSHIBA MK1032GAX
	CPU Test	65.16	
		GCD Loop	140.12	7.39 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	45.66	1.08 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	78.26	2.58 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	51.09	8.90 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	69.71	
		Computation	65.30	1.32 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	74.75	3.22 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	25.81	
		System	29.71	
			Allocate	168.60	619.15 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	31.55	1534.26 MB/sec
			Copy	15.78	326.01 MB/sec
		Stream	22.82	
			Copy	23.00	475.07 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	22.48	464.39 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	22.49	479.17 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	23.33	499.02 MB/sec [altivec]
	Quartz Graphics Test	73.73	
		Line	54.56	3.63 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	86.65	25.87 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	86.67	7.06 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	89.28	2.25 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	65.74	4.11 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	79.57	
		Spinning Squares	79.57	100.94 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	62.40	
		Elements	62.40	286.39 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	36.80	
		Sequential	57.44	
			Uncached Write	56.89	34.93 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	55.53	31.42 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	58.56	17.14 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	58.91	29.61 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	27.07	
			Uncached Write	10.44	1.10 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	45.12	14.44 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	61.56	0.44 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	73.93	13.72 MB/sec [256K blocks]


Bon je suis quand même assez soulagé de voir que c'est un tout petit peu mieux au niveau général :love:

Cependant quand j'ai revu les performances du mini 1,4 (sic!) ça m'a un peu refroidit sur la "bête de course" que j'avais  

Mais je me suis rassuré en me disant: 
"OK c'est pas un portable" (mais quand même  )

Donc je vous invite de faire un petit comparo avec ceux qui possèdent un iBook récent ou pas pour voir dans quelle mesure la gamme pro se "détache" de la familiale par ses performances et non pas seulement par son équipement et prix


----------



## Sky My Wife (28 Décembre 2005)

panayotis a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le PC Portable de ma copine, mon ancien PC Dell Inspiron 8100 vient de rendre l'âme.
> Je passe des heures sur les forums à la recherche d'un portable de 15" offrant une résolution de 1400x1050 et bien évidemment un disque dur 5400tpm et une consommation faible associée à une faible nuisance sonore.
> ...



Mon Powerbook 15'' fonctionne très bien. Rapidité, silence et peu de chaleur (comparé à mon "vieux" titanium 15''...   Je te conseille donc un Powerbook si c'est possible financièrement pour toi ??? Car la différence est de taille (écran; qualité de la définition de l'image; firewire 800 & 400; Support de deux écran embarqué + un sur DVI; Disque dur à 7200 trm; clavier éclairé; etc.) Il n'y a pas photo. Le Powerbook est vraiment un outil professionnel.

Pour ce qui est de la consommation, il consomme raisonnablement lorsque le bluetooth est déconnecté... Ce qui va de soit la plupart du temps (sauf quelques synchros de temps à autre on en a pas besoin en utilisation portable non ?)


----------



## cyberyoyo (28 Décembre 2005)

Sky My Wife a dit:
			
		

> Mon Powerbook 15'' fonctionne très bien. Rapidité, silence et peu de chaleur (comparé à mon "vieux" titanium 15''...   Je te conseille donc un Powerbook si c'est possible financièrement pour toi ??? Car la différence est de taille (écran; qualité de la définition de l'image; firewire 800 & 400; Support de deux écran embarqué + un sur DVI; Disque dur à 7200 trm; clavier éclairé; etc.) Il n'y a pas photo. Le Powerbook est vraiment un outil professionnel.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la consommation, il consomme raisonnablement lorsque le bluetooth est déconnecté... Ce qui va de soit la plupart du temps (sauf quelques synchros de temps à autre on en a pas besoin en utilisation portable non ?)



Je suis d'accord avec Sky My Wife sur le choix du PWB qui est une très belle machine mais il ne faut pas oublier ses défauts qui sont une mauvaise réception WIFI, une faiblesse au niveau de l'alimentation d'un DD par les ports USB et une autonomie moyenne


----------



## azael (29 Décembre 2005)

hum j'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire^^.mais si un ibook chauffe tant que sa et n'evacue pas la chaleur il n'y a pas de risque de degat a l'interieure? (surchauffe)


----------



## Miss Tik (29 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 
tout d'abord, je suis ravie de découvrir ce forum, qui m'a l'air super intéressant et convivial. 
Je rejoins la-longue-liste-de-ceux-qui-vont-bientôt-balancer-leur-PC -par-la-fenêtre-et-qui-songent-de-plus-en-plus-à-passer-à-Mac....
Et comme j'hésites entre Ibook et Power book, ce forum est une bénédiction pour moi ! Voici mes besoins : 
- Essentiellement bureautiques, et je dois pouvoir régulièrement présenter 
mon travail de mon portable à un écran via un rétroprojecteur. 
- Un peu d'acquisition vidéo numérique et là, je me demande si le Ibook est suffisant ? 
J'ai vu qu'il n'avait "que" 32 Mo de mémoire vidéo, mais je ne vais pas faire ma maligne, entre nous, je ne sais même pas ce que ça veut dire au juste...
Je me demande juste si c'est suffisant pour mes montages de films de vacances...


----------



## geoffrey (29 Décembre 2005)

@Miss Tik : Oui, c'est (largement) suffisant pour du montage de film de vacances, passe la RAM (memoire vive) à 1Go et se sera nickel


----------



## Miss Tik (29 Décembre 2005)

Merci, c'est une bonne nouvelle ( surtout pour mon porte monnaie en fait ! )  
Je ne vais donc plus tarder à me commander un Ibook...En même temps, ne plus devoir réinstaller mon pc tous les mois, ne plus avoir de fichier qui plante sans savoir pourquoi et ne plus être obligé d'appeler au secours  parce qu'il y a un message bizarre qui s'affiche, ça va me faire tout drôle au début...


----------



## yvos (29 Décembre 2005)

si tu n'es pas pressée pour l'achat, regarde par là, les ibook se rapprochent tout doucement d'une mise à jour et la suite iLife06 devrait arriver courant janvier début février...


----------



## Miss Tik (29 Décembre 2005)

AH, oui, je viens de voir ton lien, merci pour l'info, voila qui me laisse encore plus perplexe...Je ne suis pas particulièrement pressé c'est vrai, mais d'un autre coté, j'en ai tellement marre de galérer avec mon pc...Et puis, plus je me balade sur ce forum et plus j'ai envie de passer au mac, donc ça n'arrange pas mon cas...Ca va être dur d'attendre, d'autant plus que ce n'est qu'une rumeur...


----------



## Eleuthere (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens gonfler la liste des futurs-ex-pécéistes...

Ca fait 10 ans maintenant (depuis Windows 95) que je suis "betement" pécé-user. On trouve toujours de bonnes ou de mauvaises raisons pour pas bazarder sa bécane meme si elle plante tous les 3/4 matins, meme apres plusieurs formattages, meme si installer la moindre petite connection supplémentaire relève souvent du calvaire pour toute personne n ayant pas un doctorat en computer engeneering...

"Ouarf, c'est trop cher, c'est po compatib', pis faire partie de cette secte d adorateur de la pomme tres peu pour moi"

Et puis j ai comme qui dirait fait le bilan : je suis pas un gamer acharné (1 ou 2 jeux par an à tout casser), je suis pas non plus un adepte du "tuning" qui passe son temps rue montgallet (pour ceux qui connaissent). J ai une utilisation qui est celle de 99.9% des gens de mon age qui se serve d un ordinateur : bureautique pour le boulot, multimédias (musique et films), surf, montage "idiot" de mes films de vacances" etc. etc. 
En recherchant une machine qui serait peut etre un poil plus cher à l achat mais qui serait capable d encaisser ce genre d activité sans broncher si possible plus d un an et demi, je me suis dit "allez, ma gueule, switch nom di diou!" 

Alors oila, c'est fait... La commande est passée : ibook G4 1.33Ghz en cours de livraison  

J ai laissé la config' initiale avec 512 de RAM, voir deja ce que ca donne comme cq et puis j ai compris que c etait bien moins cher d acheter une barette supplémentaire ailleurs 

Alors voila... depuis j attends Switch moins kek' jours  

Je pense que mon nouveau joujou ira parfaitempent avec min ipod nano noir flambant neuf ramené du japon à Noel   (Y aura photos 'videmment) 

Faut juste que j arrete de verifier l Etat de ma commande toutes les 30 secondes


----------



## lamidenis (10 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> si tu n'es pas pressée pour l'achat, regarde par là, les ibook se rapprochent tout doucement d'une mise à jour et la suite iLife06 devrait arriver courant janvier début février...



Ben si j'ai bien compris le ibook nouveau n'est pas pour tout de suite... Les rumeurs à son sujet s'étaient trompées.


----------



## Tox (10 Janvier 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Ben si j'ai bien compris le ibook nouveau n'est pas pour tout de suite... Les rumeurs à son sujet s'étaient trompées.


Et du coup, jamais je n'aurais parié que mon petit iBook (de novembre 2004) ait une durée de vie si longue sans être désuet.  Me voilà parti pour attendre encore quelques mois avant d'envisager un quelconque remplacement...


----------



## geoffrey (11 Janvier 2006)

Attendez de 4 à 6 semaines, Jobs a pas tout sortit de son chapeau. Les iBook, Mini et PowerMac vont suivre...

Par contre MacBook c'est moche comme nom, tres moce !!


----------



## Tox (11 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Attendez de 4 à 6 semaines, Jobs a pas tout sortit de son chapeau. Les iBook, Mini et PowerMac vont suivre...
> 
> Par contre MacBook c'est moche comme nom, tres moce !!


Mettons 4 à 6 semaines pour l'annonce, 3 semaines de délai pour la disponibilité, 1 semaine pour l'envoi. Bref, rien que 2 à 3 mois pour le voir arriver et d'ici là, j'aurai entièrement amorti mon iBook. Mais bon, je crois que je suis hors sujet... 

A ce propos, cela va compliquer le sujet, il va falloir prévoir iBook versus PowerBook versus MacBook. Voilà qui ne va pas faciliter la transition. 

Et MacBook, effectivement c'est très très très laid...


----------



## geoffrey (11 Janvier 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Bref, rien que 2 à 3 mois pour le voir arriver et d'ici là, j'aurai entièrement amorti mon iBook. Mais bon, je crois que je suis hors sujet...



Je sais pas si t'es hors sujet mais je suis d'accorda vec ton raisonnement


----------



## Ayce (24 Janvier 2006)

J'ai acheté la semaine dernière un iBook 14" avec 1,5 Go de Ram, le 12" a vraiment un écran ridiculement petit (à mon goût)?  simplement pour présenter des créations graphiques à mes clients. J'avais songé au Powerbook, mais je les trouve franchement chers et puis moi j'adore le design tout blanc du iBook? Quand à la qualité d'écran, je n'ai vu aucune différence entre le 12" et le 14" ! C'est la même résolution, certe plus petite, mais si l'on peut parler de "pas de masque" d'un écran LCD, il est le même sur le iBook 12" et 14"? Maintenant je n'ai pas pu comparer la qualité d'écrans des iBook et Powerbook? le seul reproche que je peux lui faire c'est l'angle de vision, effectivement sur l'iBook faut être bien dans l'axe de l'écran? J'ai aussi calibré l'écran avec ma sonde spyder pro, et c'est nickel pour le rendu des couleurs?
Alors je dis : Vive l'iBook 14" !


----------



## dariolym (10 Février 2006)

Mon revendeur préféré m'a conseillé le iBook (bizzar hein?) plutôt que le PowerBook: il le dit plus solide. Il m'a expliqué que le chassis du PB n'est pas assez solide, ce qui fait que l'on peu "tordre" la carte mère et la casser  enfin, j'ai pris le iBook


----------



## fufull (10 Février 2006)

Je suis un dingue d'informatique et j'utilise pour l'instant aussi bien WinXP de M**** et différentes distrib linux. Mais voilà. Je viens de revendre un de mes portables, un gros et très lourd P4 3ghz écran large qui chauffait à mort, faisait du bruit et était à peu près aussi portable qu'un micro onde.

Je veux passer mac pour être tranquille su au moins un de mes ordi. Je veux du 12'' pour pouvoir le trimbaler partout et avoir pas mal d'autonomie. Le choix est donc bien dégrossi puisque j'hésite encore entre un PB et un ibook.

Mon utilisation ? Bureautique, surf, mail, traitement de photos 4Mpx (mais traitement de base) mp3, montage vidéo de films de bébés et vacances, éventuellement création musicale (mais ça ne consomme pas beaucoup de ressources). Etant enseignant je bénéficie de la réduc apple et voilà le choix :
PB 12'' 1471
ibook 12'' : 985.

Si j'ajoute moi même de la ram et un superdrive, l'ibook monte à environ 1200.

MEs questions : 
- le disque dur 4200t permet-t-il de faire du montage video de base ? sachant que la plupart du temps j'utilise un gros DD firewire mais que je le trimbale pas en vacances.
- La config de base (512mo ram) de l'ibook permet-elle de faire du montage video de base ?

Bref, le quel me conseillez vous, sachant que j'ai déjà chez moi 3PC fixes qui carburent, 1 portable pentiumM 1.6 15''. J'ai donc pas besoin de l'apple pour les jeux, seulement pour monter des videos en vacances, de temps en temps.


----------



## cheb (24 Février 2006)

merci de poster une réponse  les macuser de Powerbook 12 ou d'Ibook 12 pouces, car y a du monde intéressé ... allez please des gens volontaires veulent participer à l'augmentation des actions d'Apple ... alors des avis sur les questions du post de Fufful merci !

powerbbok pour la vidéo c'est top qualité ou non ? 

Par contre fufful, en ce qui me concerne le disque 4200 t pour la vidéo il est vrai que c'est pas top : mon ibook G3 fait des vidéos, oui, mais bon y a de la perte d'image quand même ...Je ne sais pas pour ce qui concerne un disque externe, mais tu peux yeuter sur ce site pour ce qui concerne la vidéo et le mac : http://www.macetvideo.com


Ah oui j'oubliais, bienvenue Fufull


----------



## fufull (27 Février 2006)

cheb a dit:
			
		

> merci de poster une réponse  les macuser de Powerbook 12 ou d'Ibook 12 pouces, car y a du monde intéressé ... allez please des gens volontaires veulent participer à l'augmentation des actions d'Apple ... alors des avis sur les questions du post de Fufful merci !
> 
> powerbbok pour la vidéo c'est top qualité ou non ?
> 
> ...



Merci pour la bienvenue.

Entre temps j'ai commandé puis reçu mon tout nouveau joujou. Un Ibook 12" 1.33, config de base. Je m'en sers comme un fou depuis 1 semaine. En User averti, je peux dire que j'en ai déjà fait un bon tour. C'est impecc. Je monte de la video, du son, un peu de photo, j'écoute de la zik, je bosse... Et le plus fort ? Tout ça sans me soucier des messages à croix rouge, des écrans bleus, des incompatibilités etc... A vrai dire, avant j'allumais mon portable quand je m'ennuyais simplement pour corriger tous les problèmes qu'il avait, là il m'arrive de m'ennuyer 
Et quel bonheur de le recharger le soir comme un phone. Fini la course aux prises, fini le bruit de ventilo de mon pentium M (refilé à ma femme). 
Question look, génial mais ça fait un peu portable barbie. 

Ok le dd n'est pas un modèle de réactivité mais je n'ai pas de perte d'images en vidéo et c'est tout ce que je lui demande. Son vrai défaut, c'est qu'un 40Go ça veut dire 20 avec OSX. Quand il ne sera plus garanti dans 1 an, je le changerai pour un 100Go 7200t.
En attendant, je pense charger la ram, parce que c'est vrai que 512 c'est un peu juste.

Question : 512 ou 1Go de plus ? Si le prix était proportionnel (1Go à 110) je n'hésiterais pas mais là je me demande si les 100 de différence sont justifiés niveau utilisation. 
Votre avis ?


----------



## PeGaSe (1 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis étudiant en informatique (à l'ULB) et je vais devoir changer d'ordinateur portable. J'ai eu l'occasion de voir travailler des stations Macs et l'idée de racheter un ordinateur portable d'où je vais quand même retirer l'OS d'origine pour une station Linux ne me tente plus trops et de plus le look des portables Mac me branche franchement ainsi que son OS. 

Voilà j'ai donc dans l'idée de prendre un portable petit et pratique qui me permet de taper mes codes, lancer des compilations, consulter mes mails, trouver des solutions sur le net etc... Aucunes destination vers le monde du Jeux Vidéo prévu.

Je pense prendre (car mon status d'étudiant me donne droit à une réduc en plus chez eux) un iBook G4 12' avec 1Ghz de Ram et un HDD de 60Go.
Pensez-vous que je risque de rencontrer des problèmes pour mes compilations ou autre?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Tox (1 Mars 2006)

Pas de ou peu de jeux, alors il s'agit d'un bon choix ! Surtout qu'il n'est pas dit que le prochain iBook ait une carte graphique dédiée... A ta place, j'irais même jeter un oeil sur le Refurb tôt le matin : tu pourrais faire une très bonne affaire.


----------



## SupaPictave (3 Mars 2006)

Salut!

Donc, d'après ce que je comprends, il est encore tout à fait pertinent aujourd'hui d'investir dans un iBook 12"?
Parce que c'est le modèle que je vise (sauf occasion exceptionnelle pour un PB 15"), mais je me tâte, grave. Ce qui me rebute un peu, c'est l'impression d'obsolescence quand j'entends parler du G4. C'est justifié? Est-ce qu'un iBook acheté aujourd'hui sera encore à la page dans disons 2 ou 3 ans?

Je ne connais pas du tout Mac (sauf ce que l'on peut en lire sur quelques sites d'info généralistes), d'après ce que j'ai compris, un Mac a une espérance de vie (logicielle j'entends) supérieure à un PC (continuité de l'OS). Mais est-ce que ça ne risque pas de changer avec le passage tout récent chez Intel?
Est-ce que dans quelques années mon p'tit iBook sera toujours d'attaque pour faire tourner les prochaines évolutions de Mac OS et les futures applications en Universal Binaries?
Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas de risques, par exemple, de voir la prochaine grosse évolution de Mac OS (Leopard si j'ai bien suivi) uniquement compatible x86?

Ca fait beaucoup de questions, je sais, mais j'hésite entre acheter un iBook tout de suite (dès demain en fait  ), ou attendre un peu et économiser pour un MacBook Pro... Ou attendre les MacBook pas Pro.
Franchement je sais pas, fallait que je commence à m'intéresser aux Mac au moment d'un changement majeur d'architecture :hein:

De plus j'ai lu un truc qui m'a fait tiqué dans le post de Fufull plus haut : 



> Son vrai défaut, c'est qu'un 40Go ça veut dire 20 avec OSX.



Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer... OS X est si gourmand que ça en place? D'origine on a que la moitié du DD de dispo, hors bundle logiciel fourni?

Sur ce, merci de m'avoir lu, j'vais m'coucher, ça porterait conseil me dit-on...

++


----------



## cyberyoyo (4 Mars 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer... OS X est si gourmand que ça en place? D'origine on a que la moitié du DD de dispo, hors bundle logiciel fourni?


Si tu laisses faire l'installation par défaut oui. En installation personnalisée (suppression des langues inutiles, des pilotes d'imprimantes, des démos de programmes dont tu ne te servira pas, etc...), cela ne prendra pas plus de place que W******P, c'est à dire entre 2 et 4 Go selon tes options.  

Mon conseil, tu fais une installation personnalisé sans les langues inutiles et les drivers d'imprimantes et tu testes une semaine le temps de t'habituer à OSX et de tester les logiciels. Ensuite, tu fais une installation personnalisée optimale  

Bonne attente dans l'indécision


----------



## SupaPictave (4 Mars 2006)

OK super, merci pour la précision


----------



## cheb (8 Mars 2006)

cela fait maintenant 3 ans que je possède un Ibook G3, passant de Panther au Tiger (OS), et je peux te dire que malgré ses 800 mghz et ses 684 mo de mémoire, il est super réactif, et de loin bien plus que le portable pc de ma copine !!! Les produits, à part parfois des pbms de départ (éviter les premiers modèles et c'est pour cela que les G4 sont à point !), ce sont des produits qui durent ... regarde les maniacs des ibook palourdes et autres Titanium de nos jours ... et je parle pas des utilisateurs des ex OS (7,8 et 9)... mac c'est vraiment autres choses ...:love:


----------



## Tox (8 Mars 2006)

Si ce n'est les problèmes de la puce graphique ou des charnières qui pincent les nappes sur les générations G3-G4 blanches... Dommage quand même...


----------



## SupaPictave (8 Mars 2006)

J'ai pas hésité longtemps, et j'ai prix un iBook 12" 
Petit feedback ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131799
C'est une super machine


----------



## Tox (8 Mars 2006)

Cela n'enlève rien aux qualités intrinsèques de l'iBook. Par contre, en 2006, l'iBook date un peu... Même du point de vue qualité/prix.


----------



## testimonio (9 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde !

Après avoir lu en grande partie ce post, j'ai encore des tas de questions !!! 

Je souhaite tourner un reportage amateur en numérique. (50 heures de tournage, pour aboutir à un court/moyen métrage de 29/52 minutes). Un ami m'a conseillé de prendre le logiciel de montage "Final Cut Pro 5" et la garantie de 3 ans, et d'acheter une cinquantaine de cassette mini dv pour ma camera numérique.

Je pensais choisir comme portable:
Ibook G4 12pouces
avec 1Go de Ram
et en rester à 40Go pour le disque dur.

__Est-ce suffisant pour suffisament bien faire tourner Final Cut Pro 5 ?
__En dehors du cout de ce logiciel, je ne suis pas riche comme un pacha pour dépenser en config matériel, est-ce que 40GO suffisent, ou bien est-ce plus rentable d'upgrader l'ibook ou bien d'acheter un disque dur externe?
__est-ce que ces améliorations vont affecter le poids ou l'autonomie? 

Et le powerbook G4 12' dans tout ca? Je pense au long terme. Ce que j'en pense sur ce dernier modele mentionné :
les 100 grammes en moins, j'men fous
moins de qualité de réception WIFI, c'est vrai?

ou bien, ULTIME PRISE DE TETE QUI ME TOURMENTE :hein: ----------> devrais-je prendre le powerbook avec ses meilleures configs vidéos et en rester a 500 de ram ?

MERCI LES NANAS ET LES GARS


----------



## islacoulxii (9 Mars 2006)

DD externe obligatoire!!! en FW !!


----------



## Tox (9 Mars 2006)

Si ton budget est serré et que tu as besoin d'un petit portable, l'iBook 12" est un meilleur choix que le PB 12". Surtout que les différences entre ces deux machines sont infimes et que le prix les séparant te permet d'envisager une barrette mémoire de 1 Go avec un ou deux HD externe, tant pour le montage que pour la sauvegarde.

Pense aussi au Refurb pour ton achat, les prix sont pour le moins cassé.

Edit : Et, sauf erreur, tu peux "pousser" l'iBook à 1536 Mb contre 1280 Mb sur le PB.


----------



## testimonio (9 Mars 2006)

Devrais-je attendre l'apparition des processeurs intel ? et je repose ces questions :
Je souhaite tourner un reportage amateur en numérique. (50 heures de tournage, pour aboutir à un court/moyen métrage de 29/52 minutes). Un ami m'a conseillé de prendre le logiciel de montage "Final Cut Pro 5" et la garantie de 3 ans, et d'acheter une cinquantaine de cassette mini dv pour ma camera numérique.

Je pensais choisir comme portable:
Ibook G4 12pouces
avec 1Go de Ram
et en rester à 40Go pour le disque dur.

__Est-ce suffisant pour suffisament bien faire tourner Final Cut Pro 5 ?
__En dehors du cout de ce logiciel, je ne suis pas riche comme un pacha pour dépenser en config matériel, est-ce que 40GO suffisent, ou bien est-ce plus rentable d'upgrader l'ibook ou bien d'acheter un disque dur externe?
__est-ce que ces améliorations vont affecter le poids ou l'autonomie? 

Et le powerbook G4 12' dans tout ca? Je pense au long terme. Ce que j'en pense sur ce dernier modele mentionné :
les 100 grammes en moins, j'men fous
moins de qualité de réception WIFI, c'est vrai?

Merciiii !


----------



## geoffrey (10 Mars 2006)

Avec 40Go tu feras pas de gros montage !!


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

Disque dur externe obligatoire pour un reportage de 52 min 
Et puis pense à mettre un paquet de RAM,
en revanche tu peux prendre la garantie dans l'année qui suit ton achat, donc pas d'empressement

Après je te conseille d'attendre les iBooks intel, peut être plus cher (mais pas de trop) mais surement (et donc plus confortable) à l'usage


----------



## woulf (11 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Disque dur externe obligatoire pour un reportage de 52 min



Effectivement, une heure de vidéo c'est dans les 10gos... Tu as vite fait le compte avec 40 gos, il t'en restera à tout casser 20 de libres...

Honnêtement pour ton usage, je pense qu'un imac intel ou G5 en 17' avec un DD de 160gos (ceux en série si je ne me trompe pas), seront bien plus efficaces qu'un ibook qui sera à la peine avec FCP, surtout pour un 52mn.

Donc la question: as tu vraiment besoin d'un portable ?


----------



## testimonio (12 Mars 2006)

oui un portable c'est nécessaire, il n'y a pas que que le montage. De plus lors de mon tournage à l'etranger, ca sera nettement pratique d'avoir acces au wifi. Biensur j'ai l'intention de prendre au moins un DD externe FW à 200GO. Pour les prix des ram, il est plus rentable de monter en 1Go(+100) qu'en 1,5(+300 si je me rappelle...), et de toute facon j'ai encore le temps d'attendre l'arrivée des Intels, en refurb peut-être :rateau:


----------



## Tox (12 Mars 2006)

La mémoire sur un iBook ne coûte pas un tel prix !


----------



## testimonio (22 Mars 2006)

Mhmmm

Peut-on faire tourener correctement final cut pro 5 avec un ibook 12 pouces à 1Go de ram ?

Les vendeurs eux (c'est leur boulot) me conseillent plus fortement de prendre un powerbook pour la memoire video. Et meme pourquoi pas un macpro avec processeur Intel (mais c'est pas le meme prix !!!!, là les vendeurs abusent)

Et c'est pour quand les Intel dans les ibook et powerbook (les vendeurs ils baratinent que le macpro, c'est en fait un sorte de powerbook G5, c'est vrai?)


----------



## .Steff (22 Mars 2006)

les vendeurs Mac conseille toujours le power book. c'est la devise de magazin apple. Je pense que final cut pro tournera sur un Ibook même si il est vrai que ca tourne mieux sur un pb avec 1go de ram.


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Mars 2006)

Et sur un MacBook Pro ça va déchirer dès le 30 mars


----------



## testimonio (23 Mars 2006)

testimonio a dit:
			
		

> Mhmmm
> 
> Peut-on faire tourener correctement final cut pro 5 avec un *ibook* 12 pouces à 1Go de ram ?
> 
> ...


 
et pour ca ?


----------



## testimonio (25 Mars 2006)

up!


mac book pro, ca coute cher !!! Et je chiale à savoir que les ibook intel tarderont à venir.
--------> avant juillet, c'est possible?
Et je chiale à savoir que les firewire 800 vont disparaitre:rose: 

A votre avis combien pourront couter :
un powerbook 12' intel ?
un macBookpro 12' intel ?


----------



## .Steff (25 Mars 2006)

Je penses qu'il n'y aura pas de Power Book 12"  intel. Remplacé par le MacBookPro le Pb... Et pour le 12", ben on verra bien.


----------



## belzebuth (1 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'est les problèmes de la puce graphique ou des charnières qui pincent les nappes sur les générations G3-G4 blanches... Dommage quand même...




les charnières, ne m'en parle pas... j'ai remplace la nappe sur un ibook G3 : ça m'a pris 5h, et je n'ai pas réussi à remonter parfaitement le tout... cést une vrai plaie ce truc... j'espère que je suis tranquille pour 5 ans maintenant!

(mais bon, ce n'est pas un défaut propore a l'ibook : je connais plusieurs PC qui ont eu ça.. et puis l'ibook je l'ai ouvert et fermé pas loin de 5000 fois d'après mes calculs... n'importe quel cable en souffrirait...)


----------



## belzebuth (1 Avril 2006)

testimonio a dit:
			
		

> up!
> A votre avis combien pourront couter :
> un powerbook 12' intel ?
> un macBookpro 12' intel ?



le powerbook 12 intel, son remplaçant du moins, sera un ultraportable et coutera 1799$. 
l'ibook intel sera remplacé par un modele 13,3 et un modele 15,2, legèrement moins puissant que le macbookpro 15 (comme le mac mini, mais avec une vraie carte graphique (à part peut être sur un modèle d'accès) pour les prix je pencherais pour 999 / 1299 pour le 13,3 et 1399 / 1599 pour le 15,2

voila mes supputations basées sur les dernières rumeurs qui trainent et sur mon intuition (qui s'est verifiée avec la sortie du macbook pro en janvier, ce que j'annonçais depuis aout!)


----------



## Lamar (4 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous,

toujours dans l'esprit de comparer les deux machines, notamment en 12", j'aimerais savoir ce que la carte graphique du powerbook permet que ne permet pas celle de l'iBook. J'ai bien vu la différence de marque (ATI pour l'iBook et Nvidia pour le pb), mais je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut, ni l'une ni l'autre, j'ai noté surtout le double de mémoire vidéo pour le pb, mais concrètement, cela donne quoi ?
Un heureux possesseur des deux machines pourrait-il nous dire ce qu'il en est de l'autonomie (toujours pour les 12"), de la réception wifi, etc ..., bref de l'utilisation quotidienne de ces machines ? Merci d'avance.
En fait je possédais un iBook G4 avant-dernière révision, donc d'un peu plus d'un an, boosté à 1,5 go de ram, dont j'étais satisfait, une occasion m'a fait le revendre (un bon prix), j'ai racheté un iBook G4 dernière révision, que j'ai annulé en trouvant un pb dernier modèle sur le refurb (et en cassant ma tirelire par accident ), mais depuis je me pose des questions car je quitte un ordi qui me satisfaisait pour un qui me fait réver depuis longtemps (quelques mois), mais que je ne connais pas vraiment et que je suis impatient de recevoir (avant la fin de la semaine normalement). J'ai peur d'être déçu et d'avoir un peu bêtement cédé à mes envies, au lieu d'être raisonnable, en prenant un iBook (qui est très bien). Voilà, j'attends vos avis avec impatience.

Nicolas


----------



## woulf (5 Avril 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> toujours dans l'esprit de comparer les deux machines, notamment en 12", j'aimerais savoir ce que la carte graphique du powerbook permet que ne permet pas celle de l'iBook. J'ai bien vu la différence de marque (ATI pour l'iBook et Nvidia pour le pb), mais je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut, ni l'une ni l'autre, j'ai noté surtout le double de mémoire vidéo pour le pb, mais concrètement, cela donne quoi ?
> Un heureux possesseur des deux machines pourrait-il nous dire ce qu'il en est de l'autonomie (toujours pour les 12"), de la réception wifi, etc ..., bref de l'utilisation quotidienne de ces machines ? Merci d'avance.
> ...



Ne t'inquiètes pas, tes doutes s'estomperont dès que tu recevras ton powerbook... D'abord, l'écran, incomparable à tes ibooks, et puis tout le reste...!
Pour la carte graphique, bien entendu,  là où tu le verras le plus, ça sera sur des jeux, bien plus confortable et rapide.
En utilisation bureautique, tu ne verras pas de différence du côté de la carte graphique.
Pour avoir utilisé cote à cote un powerbook 12 1,33 avec CG Nvidia et un powerbook 15 1,5 avec Ati radeon, je peux te garantir que l'Ati s'en sort largement mieux, je pense notamment à World of warcraft ou des FPS qui demandent pas mal de ressources.
Contentes toi d'être impatient, le reste, ça n'est que de la littérature


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Avril 2006)

L'écran c'est le même


----------



## woulf (5 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> L'écran c'est le même



C'est un powerbook 12 qu'il achète ? je pensais un 15 
Oui effectivement, l'écran ne te changera pas alors


----------



## tinibook (5 Avril 2006)

Aïe, aïe, aïe avec la réception "ouify" du PowerBook!


----------



## Lamar (5 Avril 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiètes pas, tes doutes s'estomperont dès que tu recevras ton powerbook... D'abord, l'écran, incomparable à tes ibooks, et puis tout le reste...!
> Pour la carte graphique, bien entendu,  là où tu le verras le plus, ça sera sur des jeux, bien plus confortable et rapide.
> En utilisation bureautique, tu ne verras pas de différence du côté de la carte graphique.
> Pour avoir utilisé cote à cote un powerbook 12 1,33 avec CG Nvidia et un powerbook 15 1,5 avec Ati radeon, je peux te garantir que l'Ati s'en sort largement mieux, je pense notamment à World of warcraft ou des FPS qui demandent pas mal de ressources.
> Contentes toi d'être impatient, le reste, ça n'est que de la littérature




Merci Woulf pour ce comparatif tout à l'avantage du pb 15", face au 12", le problème c'est que mon pb est un 12" :hein:   
Mais ce n'est pas grâve, je pense que le 12 est quand même bien et puis si je suis déçu, je pourrais toujours le renvoyer et recommander un iBook 12" (moins cher).


----------



## woulf (5 Avril 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Merci Woulf pour ce comparatif tout à l'avantage du pb 15", face au 12", le problème c'est que mon pb est un 12" :hein:
> Mais ce n'est pas grâve, je pense que le 12 est quand même bien et puis si je suis déçu, je pourrais toujours le renvoyer et recommander un iBook 12" (moins cher).



Tu ne seras pas, je pense, déçu. Mon powerbook 12 (1,33 il est vrai, les écrans étaient alors un poil mieux que ceux des ibook), c'est la machine dont j'ai eu le plus de mal à me séparer...
Objectivement, la CG du pb 12 est moins bien que celle du powerbook 15, mais quand même nettement mieux que celles des ibooks  Pas de soucis donc


----------



## Lamar (5 Avril 2006)

Merci Woulf.
En fait je ne m'inquiète pas vraiment, mais j'ai l'impression de me retrouver dans la peau d'un swicheur. Passer de l'iBook (que j'ai adoré) au Powerbook c'est comme switcher de nouveau. C'est un sentiment agréable, fait d'angoisse, d'impatience, de questions et de remises en cause (en fait, rien d'agréable là dedans, ce qui est agréable, c'est quand on reçoit enfin son mac).


----------



## tinibook (6 Avril 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est un sentiment agréable, fait d'angoisse, d'impatience, de questions et de remises en cause (en fait, rien d'agréable là dedans, ce qui est agréable, c'est quand on reçoit enfin son mac).



Ca résume _très_ bien la situation du chouiche. Ce mélange d'excitation, d'angoisse et (si tout va bien à la fin ) de joie. Bravo!


----------



## Lamar (6 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous,

donc ça y est, j'ai reçu mon pb 12" cette après-midi.
Je suis dessus depuis 18 heures environ (moins la pause repas).
D'abord le colis est propre mais n'a rien à voir avec le vrai colis des produits neufs. Ensuite je n'ai pas iLife 06 (c'est normal, c'est du refurb, mais j'espérais un peu), enfin je suis un peu déçu par le pb.
Il est très beau, c'est sûr, il est visiblement plus fin que l'iBook (ça se sent tout de suite en le prenant en main) et peut-être plus petit. Le tout alu est du plus bel effet, mais :
le blanc de l'iBook est à mon avis encore plus joli, l'écran est apparemment le même que celui de l'iBook (s'il est mieux, ce n'est pas perceptible à l'oeil nu), la réception wifi est moins bonne que l'iBook (deux barres de reception là où l'iBook en avait quatre) et surtout, il fait un bruit terrible de ventilo, on dirait le pc de ma femme (le comble de l'horreur). Je suis en train de le charger à mort, puisque je retransfère mes 25 go de musique, mes 5 go de photos, mon go de cours, etc..., mais alors le bruit est terrible (j'exagère, un peu). Alors que je n'ai jamais entendu mon iBook faire le dixième de ce bruit. La différence est impressionnante. Mais comme je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ce problème, je me demande si je n'ai pas eu une série défectueuse  
Qu'en pensent ceux qui ont eu les deux ?
Je crois que je ne vais pas le conserver et reprendre un iBook 12", je me laisse quelques jours pour poursuivre mes tests.


----------



## tinibook (6 Avril 2006)

Mmm! Perso je préfère l'iBook (j'ai eu un PowerBook de 15,2" pour situer). Il est plus bruyant et tu attaches de l'importance sur ce point. Il est moins sensible pour le "ouify", chauffe beaucoup plus et à une autonomie moindre...
Donc à moins de lui trouver au quotidien une utilisation spécifique qui justifie sa CG de 64 Mo et son DD plus rapide, l'iBook est gagnant...mais c'est mon humble avis


----------



## Lamar (6 Avril 2006)

Effectivement je commence à le penser aussi. Au moins le fait d'avoir essayer le pb me permettra de ne pas avoir de regret. Enfin pour l'instant je n'en suis pas encore à lacher le pb, mais je me pose beaucoup de questions.


----------



## woulf (7 Avril 2006)

Si, à la base, tu préfères l'esthétique de l'ibook, ce qui ne se discute pas, tu pars avec un léger handicap 

Cela dit, dans mes souvenirs le 1,33 que j'avais faisais du raffut de temps en temps, mais à pleine charge, genre en jouant, mais je ne suis pas de bon conseil car je ne suis pas particulièrement sensible à ce genre de bruit là.

Ce dont je me souviens en revanche c'est que j'étais passé d'un 17' 1ghz à un 12 1,33 et que le 17 était horriblement silencieux et que le 12 m'avait paru bruyant à coté, mais rien de rédhibitoire.


----------



## Amophis (12 Avril 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ce dont je me souviens en revanche c'est que j'étais passé d'un 17' 1ghz à un 12 1,33 et que le 17 était horriblement silencieux et que le 12 m'avait paru bruyant à coté, mais rien de rédhibitoire.



Effectivement le 12' est plus bruyant le volume étant plus compact. La différence même avec un PowerBook 15' est audible.

Cependant, attention, dans le cas d'un transfert massif de fichier où l'on sollicite le disque dur, le bruit des ventilos est normal, et on le retrouve même sur les plus grandes tailles 

Mais il faut reconnaitre que comparé avec des portables PC, c'est agréable de pouvoir surfer ou chatter sans avoir unne tirbune qui se déclanche toutes les 20s.


----------



## Sky My Wife (12 Avril 2006)

Je pense que ça dépend avant tout de l'usage.
Si c'est pour faire de la bureautique mes collègues de boulot apprécient vraiment leur ibook 14''.
Mais pour avoir un studio de montage vidéo portable avec Finalcut pro et Aperture pour la photo le powerbook 15'' est indispensable.
Quand au bruit et à la chaleur, je préfère l'"ALUbook" au Titanium... C'est de même pour la portée du wifi, pas mal améliorée...
Bien à vous


----------



## Lamar (12 Avril 2006)

La portée du wifi est un peu moins bonne sur le pb 12" que sur l'iBook 12", c'est dommage.


----------



## Amophis (12 Avril 2006)

C'est dû à sa coque en alu qui isole des ondes et les découpes sur le côté améliorent un peu. Mais je pense que la prochaine version sera mieux de ce côté là, il suffit de regarder les progrès sur le Macbook Pro


----------



## Lamar (12 Avril 2006)

Je t'ai envoyé un mp au sujet de ton graveur à vendre !


----------



## Amophis (12 Avril 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai envoyé un mp au sujet de ton graveur à vendre !


HS: vide ta boite car elle est pleine


----------



## SulliX (20 Avril 2006)

J'ai un PowerBook 12" 1.5 Ghz, et j'ai eu entre les mains un iBook 14" dernier modèle. Voici mes constatations :

- Réception Wifi : je voyais sur l'iBook des réseaux que je ne voyais pas sur le PB
- Bruit : je n'ai jamais entendu les ventilos de l'iBook. Le HD est également plus silencieux.
- Performances : pas de test poussé, mais dans la réactivité du finder ou le lancement des applis, je n'ai pas vu de différence
- son : qualité beaucoup moins bonne sur l'iBook
- clavier : impression de légerté et de clavier bancal sur l'iBook, que l'on n'a pas sur le PB

Cette machine m'a laissé une bonne impression, mais je préfère la taille, la finition et le look de mon PowerBook... question de goût :love:


----------



## Lamar (20 Avril 2006)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un PowerBook 12" 1.5 Ghz, et j'ai eu entre les mains un iBook 14" dernier modèle. Voici mes constatations :
> 
> - Réception Wifi : je voyais sur l'iBook des réseaux que je ne voyais pas sur le PB
> - Bruit : je n'ai jamais entendu les ventilos de l'iBook. Le HD est également plus silencieux.
> ...



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi   (à part le son que je n'ai pas eu vraiment l'occasion de tester sur le pb).


----------



## Tox (23 Avril 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi   (à part le son que je n'ai pas eu vraiment l'occasion de tester sur le pb).


En tout cas Lamar, tu m'as convaincu de garder mon iBook jusqu'à la sortie (hypothétique ?) d'un MB(P) 13". Merci d'avoir relaté ton expérience.


----------



## gratteur-fou (23 Avril 2006)

je relève surtout les nuisances sonnores (ventillo) sur le PowerBook 12" 
mon frère à l'ibook 12" c'est vrai qu'il est très silencieux.
Au niveau du son ça m'a l'air de meilleur qualité sur le PB


En tout cas si c'est juste pour travailler l'ibook est parfait ! si tu veux jouer...c'est le contraire


----------



## Tox (23 Avril 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> je relève surtout les nuisances sonnores (ventillo) sur le PowerBook 12"
> mon frère à l'ibook 12" c'est vrai qu'il est très silencieux.
> Au niveau du son ça m'a l'air de meilleur qualité sur le PB
> 
> ...


Après 18 mois d'utilisation uniquement professionnelle et bureautique, c'est exactement le constat que je fais. L'iBook est la machine la plus silencieuse que j'aie utilisée.


----------



## ykhalif22 (24 Avril 2006)

Bisoir jeunes makien du monde d'apple,

Je fai s face a un gros meme enooooooooooooooooooooorme dilemme. En effet, j'ai eu un problème irrécupérable (problème avec les réparateurs etc.....) sur mon PC portable de marque Compaq pour pas citer (Une vrai marque de cacateux jcompren meme pas pourkoi j'ai pris ce pc de merde meme pas un an de vie!!!!!!!!). Les réparateurs de chez compaq se sont résignés a me rembourser la totalité du prix cad 1299 après mure négociation (kan meme y voulè gardé mon pc et rien mdonner en echange ça va pas la tete)

J'ai décidé de devenir un jeune padawan et de rejoindre la confrérie du monde d'apple. Mais la un problème se pose = je sais pas koi choisir entre un pb 12" et un ibook 14"?????? Je sais que cette question est souvent revenu sur ce forum et que c la n'ième fois k'on vous la pose (après avoir lu tout le forum jcompren ke ça doit soulé de toujours répéter la meme chose  ) Il est vrai ke le design la petite taille l'ergonomie et la puissance du pb12" m'ont séduit (surtout le coté alu très agréable au toucher!!) car c'est après tout ce que je recherche = petit mais costaud. Mais après avoir lu ce forum , jconstate ke le pb a pas mal de défaut notamment au nivo de l'autonomie du réseau du bruit et de la "surchauffe". L'iBook 14" kant a lui a l'air d'etre quasiment le meme que le pb 12"sauf qu'il est un peu plus grand c'est tout. Au nivo du prix j'ai fait une simulation sur applestore et etant etudiant j'ai pu voir ke le pb 12" est a 1471 alors que le'Ibook 14" est a 1418 avec quasiment les memes caractéristiques mais avec plus de mémoire RAM. Pour l'utilisation ce serait uniquement du multimédia (mp3 videos) retouche photo et kelkes montages videos (vacances essentiellement). 

Mais que choisir sachant que je veux un portable qui soit plutot petit facilment transportable très rapide et qui ait une très bonne connection internet? Le pb est il si bruyant que ça? Est ce vraiment la fin du pb 12"? Au début c t pb sur et certain mais en lisant ce forum c t moit moit avec l'Ibook 14". Jdois vous dire kan meme que j'ai une légère préférence pour le pb12"! Mais est ce qu'il vaut vraiment le coup de l'acheter surtout a ce prix la? Le clavier est il retroeclairé sur le pb12" ou c pas genant? Est il mieux ke l'Ibook 12"? Est skon peut kan meme l'aimer looool?

Je sais que j'ai ecrit un roman mais c un investissment qui est plutot lourd (surtout pour un étudiant). Jpréfère avoir plusieurs avis avnt de donner le numéro de ma carte bleue a applestore plutot que d'y aller la tete baisser et etre déçu au final.

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses

Khalif if if


----------



## Tox (24 Avril 2006)

ykhalif22 a dit:
			
		

> Bisoir jeunes makien du monde d'apple,
> 
> Mais que choisir sachant que je veux un portable qui soit plutot petit facilment transportable très rapide et qui ait une très bonne connection internet? Le pb est il si bruyant que ça? Est ce vraiment la fin du pb 12"? Au début c t pb sur et certain mais en lisant ce forum c t moit moit avec l'Ibook 14". Jdois vous dire kan meme que j'ai une légère préférence pour le pb12"! Mais est ce qu'il vaut vraiment le coup de l'acheter surtout a ce prix la? Le clavier est il retroeclairé sur le pb12" ou c pas genant? Est il mieux ke l'Ibook 12"? Est skon peut kan meme l'aimer looool?
> 
> ...


 Bonjour et bienvenue à toi 

Avant de te proposer quelques éléments de réponse, je te signale qu'il vaut mieux éviter l'usage sms pour tes messages.

En ce qui concerne ton choix, comme tu l'as relevé, les iBook bénéficient d'une bonne réception Airport, sont très silencieux et chauffent peu, tant en version 12" que 14". Le PB 12" possède une architecture très proche des iBooks. C'est-à-dire qu'il fait l'impasse sur le firewire 800 et le rétroéclairage du clavier. La dernière génération partage aussi le même écran (assez médiocre) avec l'iBook 12". Autre élément à retenir, les iBook peuvent embarquer jusqu'à 1536 Mo de mémoire contre 1280 Mo au PB 12".

L'avantage indéniable du PB est sa qualité de finition et, pour ceux qui aiment, le look très soigné de l'alu. La qualité du son doit être meilleure, ce qui, entre nous, n'est pas difficile. De plus, sa carte graphique comporte 64 Mo contre 32 Mo à l'iBook. Le HD est lui aussi plus important et annnoncé à 5400 tours. Dernière différence le PB emmène un graveur de DVD, réservé sur iBook uniquement au 14".

Je fais un peu l'impasse sur les fréquences, car à peine 10% séparent l'iBook 12" du PB 12". Bref, il s'agit d'une différence difficilement mesurable à l'emploi.

Enfin, tout ce petit monde va très certainement être bousculé et rendu désuet par l'arrivée d'une gamme complète de MacBook (pro) durant cette année.


----------



## danykaffee (27 Avril 2006)

J'ai de mon côté également longuement hésité entre les deux machines. L'absence de graveur DVD sur iBook me posait de toutes façons problème pour mes archivages photos.
J'avais (et j'ai toujours dans mon tiroir d'ailleurs...) un PB 12" 867 MHz SuperDrive qui manquait un peu de pêche et je voulais donc le renouveler. Je (sur)vivais avec les ventilos bruyants...  
En fin de compte, j'ai craqué pour un PB 15" sur le refurb : même prix qu'un iBook 14" (incontournable pour le graveur DVD) et mieux dimensionné en composants. Je goûte enfin au silence  , même en ouvrant des fichiers de 25 Mo sous NeoOffice (couche Java...) avec VirtualPC qui tourne derrière et un Safari sur une page Web qui clignotte à tout va (ce genre d'animations a le chic pour déclencher les ventilos fous du PB 12").


----------



## danykaffee (27 Avril 2006)

danykaffee a dit:
			
		

> Je (sur)vivais avec les ventilos bruyants...



Note que les PC portables qui m'entourent (Compaq du boulot, Acer du beau frère) ne font pas mieux en termes de ventilos ! Alors si tu viens du monde du PC, ça ne te choquera peut être pas tant que cela... mais travailler dans le silence est tellement plus agréable !


----------



## Lamar (28 Avril 2006)

@ Danykaffee, tu te réponds à toi même    et en plus en te donnant des conseils  
    (et recombo)


----------



## danykaffee (28 Avril 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> @ Danykaffee, tu te réponds à toi même    et en plus en te donnant des conseils
> (et recombo)



J'apportais un complément à mon commentaire !   C'est pas beau que l'élite se moque de la base  
Ben au moins, comme ça, si je suis en désaccord avec moi-même, je m'engueule tout seul


----------



## SulliX (28 Avril 2006)

En fait disons que le PowerBook 12" 1,5 Ghz est silencieux, et que l'iBook est *très* silencieux...

Par contre, il est vrai que le 867Mhz n'aime pas le Java... c'est un peu pour ça que j'ai changé. Il est devenu bruyant à partir d'une certaine version d'OS, la 10.3 je crois.


----------



## McSly (30 Avril 2006)

Ce que je me demandais aussi c'est si le blanc (ibook) est plus salissant que le gris métalisé du PB?
En tout cas, sur les modèles de test à la FNAC et autres, tous les ibooks sont crades... Avis?


----------



## Tox (30 Avril 2006)

Le blanc est salissant ! Par contre, tu peux assez facilement le nettoyer (ce que je ne fais jamais d'ailleurs).


----------



## .Steff (30 Avril 2006)

A la FNAC ils sont crades c'est vrai, mais c'est surtout qu'il y a 100 milles personnes qui le touchent et il ne bouge jamais surtout, donc la crasse s'acumule. En Vrai le mien il est nikel et je le nettoie jamais


----------



## SulliX (1 Mai 2006)

La matière de l'iBook est comme la plupart des plastiques : électrostatique et a tendance à atirer la poussière, ce qui fait des traces noires.
L'alu du PowerBook se salit mais ça ne se voit pas.  Je me rend compte qu'il est sale quand il est plein soleil à contre jour...
Et il résiste mieux aux rayures.


----------



## pause-café (1 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, 
Après avoir lu les discussions précédentes « Ibook versus PowerBook », mon choix sest très nettement orienté sur lIbook14 car le critère du silence est pour moi primordial. 

À linstar de Nicogala, le non-chauffage mimporte également.
Quen est-il de la comparaison Ibook vs Macpro ?

Merci de vos échanges,

Pause-café
Vous me dites hein si mon vocabulaire est trop technique.


----------



## Lamar (1 Mai 2006)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> La matière de l'iBook est comme la plupart des plastiques : électrostatique et a tendance à atirer la poussière, ce qui fait des traces noires.
> L'alu du PowerBook se salit mais ça ne se voit pas.  Je me rend compte qu'il est sale quand il est plein soleil à contre jour...
> Et il résiste mieux aux rayures.



Salut à tous,

entièrment d'accord avec toi pour les (micro) rayures sur l'iBook, c'est vrai qu'il faut faire attention. Par contre en ce qui concerne les traces noires, je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour obtenir ce résultat, pour ma part en un an d'utilisation, en faisant un minimum attention quand même, je n'ai jamais constaté de salissures sur le blanc immaculé de mon iBook.


----------



## Tox (1 Mai 2006)

pause-café a dit:
			
		

> À linstar de Nicogala, le non-chauffage mimporte également.
> Quen est-il de la comparaison Ibook vs Macpro ?


 C'est vite réglé, le MBP semble chauffer encore plus que les PB (voir les différentes discussions à ce propos), l'iBook est donc vainqueur selon tes critères.


----------



## Emmanuelion (1 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

je n'ai pas d'autre expérience que mon vieux powerbook 160 revendu en 97 et mon ibook G4 12"/800/640 Mo/30 Go/AP acheté à sa sortie en  novembre 2003.
Salissant le blanc ? Effectivement, mais pas tant que ça : je ne suis pas vraiment soigneux, pourtant mon ibook est globalement blanc, à savoir qu'il faut regarder de prêt la clavier et le tour de l'écran pour constater que ma machine a pas mal "bourlingué". Moyennant quelques efforts, il est sans doute possible de lui rendre sa blancheur naturelle (ça fait pub lessive ou dentifrice, non ?). Pour ce qui concerne la coque externe, il est vrai qu'elle comporte un ensemble de petites rayures : cela dit, elles ne se voient qu'en pointant de la lumière et qui plus est en cherchant bien (un peu comme pour une carrosserie de voiture) : personne ne m'a fait de remarques à ce jour sur l'état de ma machine.

En clair, le fait d'utiliser une machine l'use effectivement, mais tout comme pour mon pb 160, mon ibook est loin après deux ans et demi d'utilisation d'être une ruine. Je peux vous garantir que ma petite machine fait toujours son effet lorsque je la sors en réunion. Ma dernière expérience est à l'aéroport de Stockholm : il est obligatoire de montrer son portable pour passer les barrières de sécurité. J'ai eu droit à un "ooh" de surprise de la femme à la sécurité lorsque j'ai sorti mon ibook de son second skin. Ca change des thinkpads noirs que l'on a au boulot.

Quant à l'utilisation, le ventilateur ne se déclenche que lorsque le proc est à fond, cad lorsque je monte des films sous imovie/idvd (ma conf est tout de même légère pour ce type d'application, mais c'est 100 fois mieux que sur pc ...). En autonome, j'ai toujours 4 à 5 heures d'autonomie, très pratique en train par exemple, et même en avion oul'ibook trouve sa place sans problème puisqu'il est tout petit.

Seul bémol, les applis libre openoffice/néoffice rament un peu trop. Cela dit, ça me suffit, et il n'est pas question que je me ruine dans l'office de microsoft.


----------



## McSly (1 Mai 2006)

:rateau: Bon c'est décidé, je vais me lancer dans l'univers Apple... Cette semaine ma commande sera parti. Ayant finalement renoncé au MacBook qui va sortir (pour cause d'impatience, mais aussi que j'ai l'intuition que comme il s'agit d'une nouvelle machine, elle connaitra des imperfections).
J'ai tout lu ce post (oui ça m'a pris pas mal de temps :love: ) Maintenant, il me reste un dilemne: Un PB 12" ou un iBook 14"...

Voici mon utilisation: Transport de l'appareil aux cours, Musique, Bureautique, DVD, Photos, Montage Vidéo de vacances, Internet, év. qq jeux...

Les 2 machines ont des avantages:
PB: Je le trouve vraiment plus beau, il est plus petit, et apparemment plus puissant...
iBook: Plus d'autonomie, plus de visibilité car plus grand, un brin moins cher pour moi (étant étudiant),...

Que me conseillez vous? Je penche pour le PB car designement je le préfère et que je me dis que tant qu'à faire, autant mettre qq tunes de plus pour un plus puissant. Maintenant j'ai un peu peur que si je l'utilise beaucoup 12" soit trop petit. Bon je me dis qu'au pire j'ai toujours un PC de bureau qui peut dépanner si mes yeux fatiguent...
Merci d'avance de vos réponses!!


----------



## ykhalif22 (1 Mai 2006)

salut mcsly,

Je vais te donner mon opinion. A mon avis tu devrais attendre encore un petit peu avant de te prendre l'ordi. Perso, j'étais dans la meme situation que toi il y a une semaine et pour te dire j'en suis arrivé jusqu'a l'acte d'achat mais finalement j'ai du me retracter parce qu'il y avait un seuil sur ma carte!!!! ARF!!!!!!!!! Mais bon après j'ai bien refléchi j'ai discuté avec enoooooooooooooooooormément de monde pour leur demander leur avis et tous allaient vers la meme idée = ATTENDRE LE NOUVEAU macbook 13" qui devrait arriver incessament sous peu. Moi aussi je suis très impatient mais je me dis autant attendre un peu et avoir un ordi performant en tout point plutot que de me prendre un "ancien" modèle!!!! Donc voila ce que je peux te dire par rapport à ça. Après tout si c'est un peu plus cher tu pourra toujours te tourner vers le refurb  

Bonne soirée et patience


----------



## SulliX (2 Mai 2006)

Effectivement... autant attendre le nouveau modèle et choisir en connaissance de cause. Et si le nouveau est pas si intéressant, et que choisir un ancien modèle te convient mieux, il y aura peut être un baisse de prix et quelques économies à faire...
Sinon, entre le12" et le 14", si le critère de "transportabilité" est important, le 12" me paraît mieux, car il ne tient vraiment pas de place...


----------



## SulliX (2 Mai 2006)

Double post...


----------



## ykhalif22 (3 Mai 2006)

Il est quand meme vachement beau le 12"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Esperons que ce sera pareil pour la futur "bête" d'Apple!!!!!!!


----------



## McSly (3 Mai 2006)

Merci pour ces conseils. Je ne peux malheureusement plus attendre car je n'ai plus de portable PC (je l'ai vendu) et donc c'était assez urgent car j'en ai besoin... C'est pourquoi j'ai finalement opté pour le powerbook 12" à une excellent prix qui je l'espère me fascinera (en tout cas pour l'instant il me fascine  )


----------



## Tox (3 Mai 2006)

Excellent choix  Et cela restera certainement l'un des portables les plus craquants en terme de design. Dommage qu'il reste si cher sur l'AS...


----------



## .Steff (3 Mai 2006)

pas d'accord le Blanc du Ibook est plus design :love: :love:


----------



## McSly (3 Mai 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> pas d'accord le Blanc du Ibook est plus design :love: :love:


 
chacun ses goûts.   C'est vrai que le blanc "en jette" mais ce qui me dérange c'est le clavier. Il fait vieillot comparé ce blanc légèrement cassé...
Enfin c'est mon avis


----------



## pause-café (3 Mai 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> C'est vite réglé, le MBP semble chauffer encore plus que les PB (voir les différentes discussions à ce propos), l'iBook est donc vainqueur selon tes critères.




Ce sera donc un Ibook 14. 
Merci !


----------



## .Steff (3 Mai 2006)

tres bon choix  .
Bon courage, et tiens nous au courant


----------



## nosousyman (4 Juin 2006)

Ce post a l'air mort. Mais bon; ayant eu un iBook 12" prété longtemps, j'ai été longtemps à me tater à en acheter un et finalement j'ai préferé prendre un PB 12 en janvier (comme on l'a dit plus haut: disque plus grand à 5400 tr/min contre 4200, carte vidéo avec plus de mémoire, 64 Mo contre 32 qui supporte Core Image, et surtout plus facilement démontable pour le faire évoluer),touten sachant qu'il allait bientôt être remplacé.
   Eh bien je doit avouer que j'en suis devenu fou! Ce portable est magnifique, et en voyant le MacBook 13 je me dis que j'ai fait le bon choix.
   Parce que ça reste aujourd'hui encore le plus petit qu'il ont fait, et, à mon goût, le plus beau. Il lui reste de beau jour devant lui, alors n'hésitez pas à en acheter un d'occase ou refurbé!
   Quant à l'iBook 14, je le trouve bien, mais mieux vaut un 12 (mêmes perfs,plus beau et beaucoup plus transportable, mais il lui manque peut être un superdrive d'origine), quand on a gouté à ce format, difficile de revenir en arrière.
   Voilà mon avis pour ce qui ça interesse.


----------



## pim (4 Juin 2006)

Tu n'es pas le seul de cet avis. Viens nous rejoindre du côté désormais obscur du PowerPC 12" sur ce fil


----------



## pause-café (10 Juin 2006)

Non mais c'est pas vrai de c'est-pasvrai-c'est-pas-vrai 
Je vais chèque en main pour acheter mon ibook14 silencieux peu chauffant.
z'en vendent plus. 
fini.
Prenez le macbook13 à la place.:hein: 

Bon. m'en vais arpenter les discutions à la recherche du plus silencieux des portables en vente actuellement.

Des idées ?


----------



## danykaffee (10 Juin 2006)

tout dépend où tu habties : à la Fnac de Cergy, j'ai encore vu un iBook 14" ce matin même...


----------



## pause-café (11 Juin 2006)

je suis allé chez un vendeur Apple à Paris...
Merci de l'info.


----------



## Lamar (11 Juin 2006)

Le refurb, à guetter tous les matins, vers 7 heures.


----------



## pause-café (11 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Le refurb, à guetter tous les matins, vers 7 heures.



le refurg ?
 

kesako ?


----------



## pause-café (11 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Le refurb, à guetter tous les matins, vers 7 heures.



Lefurb
 

kesako ?


----------



## danykaffee (11 Juin 2006)

La magasin en ligne des produits reconditionnés Apple :

http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/refurb/fr/

on peut faire de bonnes affaires.


----------



## pause-café (11 Juin 2006)

j'irai y faire un saut matinal, merci !


----------



## schumif (12 Juin 2006)

Hello à tous!!!

Je viens sur ce topic dédié pour obtenir certains renseignements. Je suis en effet à l'aube de mon switch vers un mac portable. Mon pc étant effectivement plus qu'en fin de vie...

Je souhaite donc m'acheter un Mac portable pour bénéficier de Mac OS X et de tous les avantages des mac. Je désire un portable, car étant à la fois étudiant et employé dans une entreprise, j'ai besoin de pouvoir transporter mon portable avec moi. Je souhaite donc quelques chose de solide sur lequel il soit agréable de travailler.
J'ai peur que l'écran 13,3 pouces du macbook soit un peu petit pour travailler toute la journée dessus. Vous en pensez quoi, vous qui travaillez avec? Niveau utilisation, ce sera principalement toute la suite office, internet et gestion de photo perso (aperture & iphoto), itunes et le wifi en permanence. 
L'autonomie n'est pas une chose primordiale du fait que j'en fais une utilisation de transportable et pas de portable (pas d'usage en déplacement, mais de lieux en lieux).

Pour en revenir à mes questions.

Lequel des deux (macbook et macbook pro) veilliera le mieux, c'est à dire au bout de deux ans lequel aura le moins veilli. J'en ai effectivement marre d'un ordi qui rame.
Pensez vous que travaillez sur un écran 15,4 est beaucoup plus agréable que sur un 13,3.
La taille du clavier du MBP est elle plus grande que celle du MB?

J'hésite donc entre:

-> un MBP 2GHz, 1,5 Go de Ram à 1780&#8364; (ADC student)
-> un MB 2GHz, 2 Go de Ram à 1425&#8364; (blanc) ou 1565&#8364; (noir).

Dernière question, pensez vous que pour mon utilisation, l'apple care soit nécessaire.

MErci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses.


----------



## danykaffee (12 Juin 2006)

schumif a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur que l'écran 13,3 pouces du macbook soit un peu petit pour travailler toute la journée dessus. Vous en pensez quoi, vous qui travaillez avec?



Pour ma part, je travaille sur un 12" depuis quelques années et je te garantis que je ne fatigue pas. La résolution et la qualité des dalles Apple n'a rien de comparable avec l'univers du PC, donc, pas de souci.



			
				schumif a dit:
			
		

> Niveau utilisation, ce sera principalement toute la suite office, internet et gestion de photo perso (aperture & iphoto), itunes et le wifi en permanence.
> L'autonomie n'est pas une chose primordiale du fait que j'en fais une utilisation de transportable et pas de portable (pas d'usage en déplacement, mais de lieux en lieux).



Je privilégierais donc l'espace disque (rapport à la photo). Côté encombrement : pas rhédibitoire puisque tu veux du "transportable"



			
				schumif a dit:
			
		

> Lequel des deux (macbook et macbook pro) veilliera le mieux, c'est à dire au bout de deux ans lequel aura le moins veilli. J'en ai effectivement marre d'un ordi qui rame.
> Pensez vous que travaillez sur un écran 15,4 est beaucoup plus agréable que sur un 13,3.



Je pense que le MBP tiendra d'avantage la distance (en termes de cote) quand on regarde ce qu'il s'est passé entre PowerBook et iBook. Mais en termes de perfos, tu es sur des configurations assez proches (à la vidéo près).
Pour info : je suis toujours sur un PowerBook G4 867 MHz, et il met encore dans le vent bon nombre de PC portables récents !! Cet effet "vieillissement" est beaucoup moins sensible chez Apple que dans le monde du PC.
Si tu fais de la photo, ou du tableur d'ailleurs, un 15,4 apportera un plus en termes de quantités d'infos affichées à l'écran sans avoir à scroller.



			
				schumif a dit:
			
		

> La taille du clavier du MBP est elle plus grande que celle du MB?



Je préfère le toucher du clavier MB : je trouve le clavier du MB Pro trop amorti, mais c'est un avis qui n'engage que moi. Par ailleurs, étant habitué aux petites machines, j'ai eu un 15,4 G4 pendant 1 mois et l'ai revendu : le clavier est trop lointain par rapport à mes habitudes et je faisais plein de faute des frappe !



			
				schumif a dit:
			
		

> -> un MBP 2GHz, 1,5 Go de Ram à 1780 (ADC student)
> -> un MB 2GHz, 2 Go de Ram à 1425 (blanc) ou 1565 (noir).



Si tu en as les moyens, lâche toi sur le MBP (carte vidéo plus intéressante, entre autres).
Entre un MB blanc et un noir : Apple facture cher la robe noire de son MB... A ISO configuration, l'écart lié à la seule peinture est facturé 150 euros !!


----------



## schumif (12 Juin 2006)

Ok, merci beaucoup pour ces premières infos. L'espace disque n'est pas primordial car j'ai déja deux disque dur externes. Je préfére stocker en externe tout ce qui est photo et vidéo. Je ne garde sur mon dur portable que ma musique (25 Go) et mes documents. A l'heure actuelle, je suis un peu à l'étroit avec 40Go, donc avec 80Go, ce sera parfait.
Au niveau du vieillessement, je voulais parler également de la coque. Est ce que le speudo plastique du MB tiendra mieux ou moins bien que l'alu du MBP. Du fait que l'achat d'un portable est un certain investissement, je ne veux pas me tromper.
Est ce que la carte vidéo dédiée (MBP) peut améliorer les performances d'ensemble de la machine, meme pour des taches ne sollicitant pas énormément la carte graphique.

Merci d'avance, mais je pense que je vais me diriger vers un MBP. Il est certes un peu plus cher à l'achat, mais il faut compter dedans que j'aurai le cd de Leopard, du fait que je le prend avec l'ADC. Ca me fera ça en moins à acheter plus tard.
D'ailleurs en parlant de ca, lequel des deux portables, sera le plus à laise avec leopard et les nouveaux effets graphique. Les deux seront totalement fluides ou alors ce sera comme pour Vista, seul les MBp pourront utiliser Vista totalement.
MErci


----------



## danykaffee (12 Juin 2006)

schumif a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau du vieillessement, je voulais parler également de la coque. Est ce que le speudo plastique du MB tiendra mieux ou moins bien que l'alu du MBP.



Ben, au vu de ce qui se dit *là*, évite me MB blanc si tu veux être complètement à l'abri : comme ils disent fort justement, les forums exacerbent les problèmes, mais les malchanceux existent aussi !!
Pour le restant, je ne sais pas te répondre (j'ai que 2 étoiles, hein !!).


----------



## geoffrey (13 Juin 2006)

Et surtout n'achete pas MS Office, hein !! Y'a des alternatives gratos


----------



## schumif (13 Juin 2006)

Hello

Je ne connais que de nom les alternatives à MS office sur Mac. 
Par contre, j'ai testé longuement OpenOffice sur PC, he ben je suis désolé mais en particulier le tableur est inutilisable....je passe une grande partie de mes journées à tracer des graphes...et excell n'est pas remplacable, sur pc en tout cas.
J'essayerai sur Mac Neo Office et Open Office, mais je pense que ce sera la meme chose.
Je pense racheter plutot une licence d'office 2004

Bye


----------



## geoffrey (13 Juin 2006)

Quelle version d'Open Office avais tu testé ?


----------



## schumif (13 Juin 2006)

Salut, j'ai testé la toute dernière, celle datant d'y a un mois la 2.0.1.
Et franchement ce que je vais en quelques minutes sous excell, j'arrive pas à le faire correctement sous Open Office.
JE suis d'accord avec toi, il est possible de se passer de word. Mais je crois que pour ceux qui utilise Excell comme un tableur (et pas pour faire deux pauvres additions), aucun logiciel n'arrive à la hauteur d'excell. Puis du fait que les manips à faire ne sont pas les meme, c'est pas pratique quand tu es obligé de te servir d'excell à ton boulot.
Donc, je serai obligé d'avoir office sur mon portable. Mais c'est pas un probleme. Des licences d'office 2004, ca se trouve pour pas très cher...

Je connais Lotus, mais bon cétait dans l'ancien temps!!!

Bye


----------



## woulf (13 Juin 2006)

schumif a dit:
			
		

> JE suis d'accord avec toi, il est possible de se passer de word. Mais je crois que pour ceux qui utilise Excell comme un tableur (et pas pour faire deux pauvres additions), aucun logiciel n'arrive à la hauteur d'excell. Puis du fait que les manips à faire ne sont pas les meme, c'est pas pratique quand tu es obligé de te servir d'excell à ton boulot.



C'est vrai qu'excel est incontournable. Les gens qui l'utilisent autour de moi professionnellement, à commencer par ma femme y reviennent vite s'ils essaient autre chose.


----------



## geoffrey (13 Juin 2006)

laissez un peu de maturité aux applis AJAX, et vous vous rendrez compte que vous n'avez plus besoin d'Excel 

pour OpenOffice, je gère mes comptes avec mais j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir des fonctionnalités présentes dans Excel qui ne sont pas dans OOo ? Un spécialiste pourra peut etre nous illuminer ?


----------



## schumif (13 Juin 2006)

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec vous.
A l'heure actuelle, pour les gens qui utilisent excel pour du traitement de beaucoup de données ou des choses un peu complexes, les autres tableurs ne sont pas à la hauteur.
Par contre, c'est sur que pour faire deux additions et trois soustractions sur une page, le tableur d'open office est très bon.

Dans un autre registre, c'est un peu la meme chose avec word. La plupart des gens utilisent word pour taper un document de une ou deux pages. Pour ca, il n'y a pas besoin d'un logiciel bien complexe. Par contre, dés que tu commences à faire des documents de plusieurs centaines de pages, avec des graphs, photos, des index, des sections différentes, tu t'apperçois vraiment des différences entre les word et les autres.
Donc pour moi, l'achat de la suite office, meme une antérieure, se justifie. 

Par contre, d'un autre coté je vais te dire que pour faire le traitement photo que je fais, the gimp me suffit. Plein de gens vont dire que sans photoshop c'est pas possible.

Donc pour conclure, je dirai que les applications libres sont une très bonne alternative pour les gens qui n'utilisent que les fonctions de bases. Dés que l'on a besoin de faire des choses plus compliquées, très souvent les logiciels très sophistiqués sont nécessaire. Pour moi, tout cela est bien normal.
Mais là on s'éloigne du fil du sujet quand meme.


----------



## geoffrey (14 Juin 2006)

C'est n'importe quoi, utiliser Word pour faire un document complexe, c'est du suicide !!! Les "supers fonctionnailités de la mort" ne fonctionnent pas, les styles c'est la misère, les sommaires idem (je parle meme pas des notes de bas de pages, des sections, etc...). Si tu as besoin de tapper une thèse ou un document conséquent, tu fais du Tex. S'il te faut un "beau" document, tu utilises Pages.

Pour le tableur, j'attend toujours un exemple de ce qu'on peut faire avec Excel et pas avec Open Office.

Et bientot on va aussi dire que y'a rien de mieux que Power Point pour faire de maginifiques présentations, non ?

Ceux qui disent "MS Office c'est pour les pro", ca ME fait doucement rire. J'attend donc des exemples plutot que des phrases sans fond...


----------



## schumif (14 Juin 2006)

Salut

Je n'ai jamais utilisé Latex, donc je ne peux pas en parler. LA seule chose que je peux dire, c'est que faire des documents de plusieurs centaines de pages avec Word, une fois que tu maitrises, il n'y a aucun problème. Perso, je n'y arrive pas si facilement avec Open Office.
Et pour excel, je suis vraiment désolé. Mais essaye de tracer des spectres et des graphes avec des tableaux de 30 000 à 50 000 lignes. Et tu m'en diras des nouvelles après. Les manips à faire ne sont pas du tout usuelle. Et dans le cadre de mon utilisation, Excel est beaucoup plus adapté. De plus quand tu utilises la suite Office au boulot, c'est quand plus pratique quand tu as la meme chose sur ton ordi perso. Car ne pas pouvoir utiliser la meme méthodes sur tous ses postes de travail et pas vraiment pratique.

Mais si pour ton utilisation, la suite Open Office est parfaite, tan mieux pour toi. Tout le monde n'a pas les memes besoins. Et je peux trouver quelque chose de bien et toi tu ne seras pas d'accord et inversement. 

Bye


----------



## geoffrey (14 Juin 2006)

y'a pas de problème  , pour excel je pense comme toi, mais jusqu'à présent je n'avais pas d'exemple des limites d'OOo par rapport à Excel.

Après c'est peut etre (je dis bien peut etre) une question d'habitudes et de reflexes, c'est comme pour passer de Photoshop à Gimp et vice versa.


----------



## schumif (14 Juin 2006)

JE suis d'accord, tout dépend de l'utilisation et des attentes que l'on a de chaque logiciel.
Tu en penses quoi toi de la différence de vieillissement entre un MB et un MBP sur une durée supérieure à 3 ans, avec l'ordi qui tourne environ 10h par jours.

MErci


----------



## cheb (25 Juin 2006)

POUR RAJOUTER du peps au post une photo parlant d'elle même : le PW 12 est plus portable u'un ibook 12 pouce ...

juste un post pour dire ma déception de la fin du 12 PW ... ayant un ibook 14 p le plastique blanc cela a fait son temps (et après 3 ans bonjour les rayures et la coque qui se fendille car je suis toujours en déplacement)... aussi il serait bien d'avoir un portable léger : le MPB est bien trop lourd encore... comparer  avec des Acer ou Sony 11 pouce cela fait mal ! (et au dos aussi )

Pour ma part, le PW 12 m'intéresse mais pbm : pas de bootcamp (et oui pour les puristes certains logo sur pc sont top : nero par exemple et ne venez pa me battre les oreilles avec toast et autre dragon burn ... qu'en est il d'un mode SIMPLE de multisession ?), et ayant déjà un G5 à la maison envi d'avoir en portable un système différent... mais pour moi encore un an avant de switché vers le tant espéré MPB 12 ou 13 ...


----------



## Tox (25 Juin 2006)

Effectivement, la fin du format 12" &#244;te &#224; Apple toute possibilit&#233; de venir concurrencer le march&#233; des portables l&#233;gers (m&#234;me pas ultra). Nous sommes nombreux &#224; le regretter...


----------



## pause-café (2 Juillet 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Le refurb, à guetter tous les matins, vers 7 heures.




Effectivement, c'était intéressant d'acheter sur refurb et la livraison est super rapide.

L'ibook tient ses promesses au niveau du silence. 
Par contre, niveau chaleur c'est à la limite du suportable : le côté gauche est bouillant dessus et dessous.   
Bilan : avant bras et la cuisse gauche pas d'accord pour le garder.

de votre expérience, la chaleur pourrait être diminuée ?

pause-café


----------



## majester la pince (4 Juillet 2006)

salut tous le monde
power book VS i book ?

perso le chois est vite fait je préfère mon i book g 3 a mon power book 180 lol


----------



## olivier21 (12 Octobre 2007)

bonsoir
merci de tous ces renseignements

olivier


----------



## islacoulxii (14 Octobre 2007)

joli d&#233;terrage de topic...


----------

